# ScrollSaw Information and Resources



## jerrells

*Scrollsaw Pattern Information Books*

As I started scrollsawing a few months ago, one of the first things I looked for was available patterns. An Internet search did a fair job of returning FREE and for a price patterns. However my frustration was all of the SPAM I found. Here I am specifically talking about the sites that report free scrollsaw patterns and then tell you that you have 450 infected files on your computer and will fix them - for a fee. Seems when I searched for Fretwork is the worst tag word.

Next I started sreaching book stores and specifically Half Price Books. Fopund some really good books there and specifically ones by Patrick Spielman. He seems to be the knog of scrollsaw patterns - in book form. However I knew that he had more books that I was finding in the local stores. Next I found Half Priced Books on-line wen site. This searches all Half Priced Books stores plus many other discount resellers. Well now I have a steady streem of books coming my way.

If your scrollwork is just a little more than a hobby then this library of information is a must. However, as I said before fine people on-line like SHelia Landry and/or Steve Good have really helped me personally in many ways.
I look forward to many more days of scrolling and making victorian scroll work.


----------



## TJ65

jerrells said:


> *Scrollsaw Pattern Information Books*
> 
> As I started scrollsawing a few months ago, one of the first things I looked for was available patterns. An Internet search did a fair job of returning FREE and for a price patterns. However my frustration was all of the SPAM I found. Here I am specifically talking about the sites that report free scrollsaw patterns and then tell you that you have 450 infected files on your computer and will fix them - for a fee. Seems when I searched for Fretwork is the worst tag word.
> 
> Next I started sreaching book stores and specifically Half Price Books. Fopund some really good books there and specifically ones by Patrick Spielman. He seems to be the knog of scrollsaw patterns - in book form. However I knew that he had more books that I was finding in the local stores. Next I found Half Priced Books on-line wen site. This searches all Half Priced Books stores plus many other discount resellers. Well now I have a steady streem of books coming my way.
> 
> If your scrollwork is just a little more than a hobby then this library of information is a must. However, as I said before fine people on-line like SHelia Landry and/or Steve Good have really helped me personally in many ways.
> I look forward to many more days of scrolling and making victorian scroll work.


Another great place for buying nice patterns is Ricks -http://www.scrollsaws.com/. He is very efficient and has some lovely old 'looking' pattens.


----------



## mhensel

jerrells said:


> *Scrollsaw Pattern Information Books*
> 
> As I started scrollsawing a few months ago, one of the first things I looked for was available patterns. An Internet search did a fair job of returning FREE and for a price patterns. However my frustration was all of the SPAM I found. Here I am specifically talking about the sites that report free scrollsaw patterns and then tell you that you have 450 infected files on your computer and will fix them - for a fee. Seems when I searched for Fretwork is the worst tag word.
> 
> Next I started sreaching book stores and specifically Half Price Books. Fopund some really good books there and specifically ones by Patrick Spielman. He seems to be the knog of scrollsaw patterns - in book form. However I knew that he had more books that I was finding in the local stores. Next I found Half Priced Books on-line wen site. This searches all Half Priced Books stores plus many other discount resellers. Well now I have a steady streem of books coming my way.
> 
> If your scrollwork is just a little more than a hobby then this library of information is a must. However, as I said before fine people on-line like SHelia Landry and/or Steve Good have really helped me personally in many ways.
> I look forward to many more days of scrolling and making victorian scroll work.


Here is a website I have used for quite some time. All the patterns are free. Site is safe to use.
scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com


----------



## mhensel

jerrells said:


> *Scrollsaw Pattern Information Books*
> 
> As I started scrollsawing a few months ago, one of the first things I looked for was available patterns. An Internet search did a fair job of returning FREE and for a price patterns. However my frustration was all of the SPAM I found. Here I am specifically talking about the sites that report free scrollsaw patterns and then tell you that you have 450 infected files on your computer and will fix them - for a fee. Seems when I searched for Fretwork is the worst tag word.
> 
> Next I started sreaching book stores and specifically Half Price Books. Fopund some really good books there and specifically ones by Patrick Spielman. He seems to be the knog of scrollsaw patterns - in book form. However I knew that he had more books that I was finding in the local stores. Next I found Half Priced Books on-line wen site. This searches all Half Priced Books stores plus many other discount resellers. Well now I have a steady streem of books coming my way.
> 
> If your scrollwork is just a little more than a hobby then this library of information is a must. However, as I said before fine people on-line like SHelia Landry and/or Steve Good have really helped me personally in many ways.
> I look forward to many more days of scrolling and making victorian scroll work.


My apologies. Guess I shoud have read closer, as it looks like you are aware of Steve Goods site


----------



## BigTiny

jerrells said:


> *Scrollsaw Pattern Information Books*
> 
> As I started scrollsawing a few months ago, one of the first things I looked for was available patterns. An Internet search did a fair job of returning FREE and for a price patterns. However my frustration was all of the SPAM I found. Here I am specifically talking about the sites that report free scrollsaw patterns and then tell you that you have 450 infected files on your computer and will fix them - for a fee. Seems when I searched for Fretwork is the worst tag word.
> 
> Next I started sreaching book stores and specifically Half Price Books. Fopund some really good books there and specifically ones by Patrick Spielman. He seems to be the knog of scrollsaw patterns - in book form. However I knew that he had more books that I was finding in the local stores. Next I found Half Priced Books on-line wen site. This searches all Half Priced Books stores plus many other discount resellers. Well now I have a steady streem of books coming my way.
> 
> If your scrollwork is just a little more than a hobby then this library of information is a must. However, as I said before fine people on-line like SHelia Landry and/or Steve Good have really helped me personally in many ways.
> I look forward to many more days of scrolling and making victorian scroll work.


Sheila and Steve are enough to keep you busy for ages. If they aren't enough, there's an example of what can be done in scrolling by a real master on Steve's site. Check the video on the cathedral model.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

jerrells said:


> *Scrollsaw Pattern Information Books*
> 
> As I started scrollsawing a few months ago, one of the first things I looked for was available patterns. An Internet search did a fair job of returning FREE and for a price patterns. However my frustration was all of the SPAM I found. Here I am specifically talking about the sites that report free scrollsaw patterns and then tell you that you have 450 infected files on your computer and will fix them - for a fee. Seems when I searched for Fretwork is the worst tag word.
> 
> Next I started sreaching book stores and specifically Half Price Books. Fopund some really good books there and specifically ones by Patrick Spielman. He seems to be the knog of scrollsaw patterns - in book form. However I knew that he had more books that I was finding in the local stores. Next I found Half Priced Books on-line wen site. This searches all Half Priced Books stores plus many other discount resellers. Well now I have a steady streem of books coming my way.
> 
> If your scrollwork is just a little more than a hobby then this library of information is a must. However, as I said before fine people on-line like SHelia Landry and/or Steve Good have really helped me personally in many ways.
> I look forward to many more days of scrolling and making victorian scroll work.


For you and anyone looking for scrollsaw patterns, I suggest sticking with the well known pattern suppliers. With the exception of Steve Goode, certain forums that offer them, and the occasional pattern that the designers themselves put out their on their site, you usually get what you pay for as far as scroll saw patterns. Following is a list of some of the suppliers I get patterns from. Included is two magazines that I buy locally whenever I can find them.
http://www.woodworksandcrafts.com/issues/current.shtml
http://www.scrollsawer.com/
http://www.cherrytreetoys.com/
http://www.meiselwoodhobby.com/Products/ViewCategory.aspx?ID=2944&Path=53
http://www.scrollsaws.com/
http://www.scrollsawvillage.com/
http://www.scrollerltd.com/default.asp
http://www.scrollit.com/index.html
http://www.scrollit.com/index.html
http://www.dirkboelman.com/
http://www.woodenteddybearonline.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=SFNT&Store_Code=EM3965
http://www.wildwooddesigns.com/
http://www.woodcraftplans.com/osc/

As for books, if that's what you want, I stopped buying scroll saw related books except from any of the above suppliers, or Amazon.
I'm sorry if I sound like an @$$ about it, but after wasting a lot of time and a lot of cash, I learned the hard way to stick with the people that'll treat you right when it comes to patterns. Thousands of promises are made out there, but these people stand behind that promise.


----------



## jerrells

*Dirk Boelman*

After a little reading I have run across the name of Dirk Boelman, "proably the most talented and productive designer and developer of fretwork patterns today". You can do a Google search and find lots of information about him or go the The Art Factory web site and see (or purchase) his patterns. as I continue to research and resource the area of Victorian Fretwork it seems that there is a lot in good information out there.


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *Dirk Boelman*
> 
> After a little reading I have run across the name of Dirk Boelman, "proably the most talented and productive designer and developer of fretwork patterns today". You can do a Google search and find lots of information about him or go the The Art Factory web site and see (or purchase) his patterns. as I continue to research and resource the area of Victorian Fretwork it seems that there is a lot in good information out there.


Besides being talented, Dirk and Karen are two of the nicest people you will ever meet. For the past several years, they have hosted the Midwestern Scroll Saw Picnic in Richland Center, Wisconsin in August. I know them personally and they are friendly, wonderful people who have dedicated themselves to woodworking and scrollsawing. I just love them both!

 Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

jerrells said:


> *Dirk Boelman*
> 
> After a little reading I have run across the name of Dirk Boelman, "proably the most talented and productive designer and developer of fretwork patterns today". You can do a Google search and find lots of information about him or go the The Art Factory web site and see (or purchase) his patterns. as I continue to research and resource the area of Victorian Fretwork it seems that there is a lot in good information out there.


And if you really get into scrolling, if you order many patterns from places like Cherry Tree, Wooden Teddy Bear, or Wildwood Designs, pay attention to the wording in the corners of the patterns, where it tells who designed the pattern. Dirk's name will become a household name to you. I love doing clocks. If you take away the designs that were drawn over a century ago, more clocks out there are designed by Dirk Boelman than just about any other designer out there, in my opinion.
If you're interested in talented Designers who are still contributing so much to scrolling, there's also Patrick Speilman, Sue Mey, Steve Goode, Judy Gale Roberts, and OF COURSE, our own Sheila Landry.
Oh, and by the way, all of them are great people and are always willing to help when they can. From what I have learned, scrollers are some of the most helpful people you will ever meet.

Please do not for any reason interpet my omission of any names from this designer list as an opinion of their work. These were just the ones right off the top of my head, and my head (or the brain within it) doesn't work as good as it used to.*


----------



## jerrells

jerrells said:


> *Dirk Boelman*
> 
> After a little reading I have run across the name of Dirk Boelman, "proably the most talented and productive designer and developer of fretwork patterns today". You can do a Google search and find lots of information about him or go the The Art Factory web site and see (or purchase) his patterns. as I continue to research and resource the area of Victorian Fretwork it seems that there is a lot in good information out there.


Thanks William and others. I have had all the names you referenced except for Judy. I did a quick Google search and see that I have looked at some Web sites that reference her work. YES!! - those you speak of and lots of others have been very helopful. I feel that this will be my major hobby for a long time to come.

I know , at time passes, I will learn more, and have a larger reference library. However currently I have more that I will most likely complete in this lifetime.

Thanks to all for comments and suggestions.


----------



## sgood

jerrells said:


> *Dirk Boelman*
> 
> After a little reading I have run across the name of Dirk Boelman, "proably the most talented and productive designer and developer of fretwork patterns today". You can do a Google search and find lots of information about him or go the The Art Factory web site and see (or purchase) his patterns. as I continue to research and resource the area of Victorian Fretwork it seems that there is a lot in good information out there.


When it comes to classic Victorian fretwork Dirk simply has no peers. His work stands in a league of it's own. Of course you can make the same statement about Judy Gale Roberts but they are totally different artists. If you were to create a scroll saw hall of fame three of the first inductees would be Patrick Spielman, Judy Gale Roberts and Dirk Boelman.


----------



## jerrells

*Everything Includes the Scrollsaw*

It is interesting, to me, that once I have started this process now everything includes some element of the scrollsaw. My sister-in-law needed a new 4" x 4" mail box post. You know, simple get some 4×4's and half-lap them together or purchase one of the ready made kits.

NOPE! Not this time and not me, now. Yes I purchased the 4×4's (recycled wood) and I half-lapped (yes, I got that joint TOOO tiight) them together. Now comes the fun part. I included victorial fretwork brackets, balusters (just cause I saw them in a pattern book) and scrolled numbers. A few extra hours work and those that have seem it can't believe I went to the extra work. No extras involved, just fun time in the workshop. I'll post pictures on my projkect page later this weekend.


----------



## jerrells

*Scrollsaw - The Business Side*

As I am now semi-retired and looking for new things to do I have thought, a lot, about using the scrollsaw to make a little money. First I think I am fairly good at the process of making things not that I don't have lots yet to learn. I know that some of you have a business side to your woodworking and/or scrollsawing. Where possible I hace read and learned from each of you. I have, also, searched to Internet for information about "The Business Side of Craft Shows" and "Selling on the Internet". Lots of good information out there.

Now as my list of items would be something like wooden toys (mostly cars), wooden boxes, wooned organization items (desk organizers), Christmas decor items and the like, I would ask iof anyone has ideas to share. I am open to any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## ronbuhg

jerrells said:


> *Scrollsaw - The Business Side*
> 
> As I am now semi-retired and looking for new things to do I have thought, a lot, about using the scrollsaw to make a little money. First I think I am fairly good at the process of making things not that I don't have lots yet to learn. I know that some of you have a business side to your woodworking and/or scrollsawing. Where possible I hace read and learned from each of you. I have, also, searched to Internet for information about "The Business Side of Craft Shows" and "Selling on the Internet". Lots of good information out there.
> 
> Now as my list of items would be something like wooden toys (mostly cars), wooden boxes, wooned organization items (desk organizers), Christmas decor items and the like, I would ask iof anyone has ideas to share. I am open to any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks


I started a arts/crafts business and did not succeed , it was not that the public did not want my items nor was it because the prices were too high.It was simply the wrong time for me..The economy was in the dumps..no one could really afford to spend money on wood fretworks..This was true also for other arts/crafts vendors not associated with wood products…I was truly saddened when I had to abandon this venture..I had found a job that I simply LOVED and met some truly wonderful people as well….But now Im on disability and cannot go back to doing the shows again…I can still do some wood work, just not enough to get back into the shows…The main man upstairs has his reasons for this happening to me..I am not bitter or upset about his decision, it is as it is ! I truly wish I had some good news and advice on this subject….But I will say this ,just because it did not work for me, does not mean it wont for you ! Try anyway and hopefully it will be a success for you. I hope so !!


----------



## jerrells

*The Business Side of Scrollsaw, Part 2*

So as I continue to look at the business side of doing scrollsaw work, that is earning money for your (my) work, I am collecting information from all available resources. Most of this information will be used, in the initial stages, to attend Craft and Woodworking shows. There seems to be so much information available that with a little research one should be well prepaired to attempt this type of operation. So here is the information I have found, so far.

1. Research the type of shows available that you will attend. What types of crafts are displayed there and do you kinow anyone who has attended these shows. How much will be the fee to attend and is it in your current budget. What will you need to take other that your great products you make. Do you have a table, table cover, how will you display your items. Most important seems to be to decided on what itmes you can take that will quickly sell and make back you fee for entering the event.

2. What items will you take. At first I wrote down a list that started out like Trivets, Boxes, toy cars, Clocks. Before I realized it I had a list of about 30 catagories - way to many to start with. What I had to decided is what do I really want to make or like to make. That got me to a list of about three catagories - much better. Now I can spend time looking at how many of each catagory I want to make.

3. Look at how long the show will last and how you will cover the table at all times. Will you need two, three or more persons. Don't over look this point because you most likely can't cover a show by your self. YOu have got to have time for lunch, potty breaks, running to the car for more sellables, what ever.

4. How are you going to price your items. Too low and you are just giving iot away and too high and you get to take it back home. I read on article about a person that had been in the business for five years and he had a system of keeping track of how long it took to build each item, how much the material cost were and what profit he would add on to each items sold. I would think it would be best toi start our be attending several shows and seeing what priceing is being charged. Also, if you could gather several friends at some proicing party and see if they can help you price the items. Most likely you will start out low and build your pricing as to gain experience in the craft show business.

5. Are you in this process of the long haul. IS this something that you will be doing for years to come or just a passing fad. I would think that a realistic decision here would be in order. Are you committed to this process or not. I am convience that a person, with some talent and willing to learn can make some reasonible money at this process. That is my plan.

Just my rambeling thoughts on the craft show scene.


----------



## jerrells

jerrells said:


> *The Business Side of Scrollsaw, Part 2*
> 
> So as I continue to look at the business side of doing scrollsaw work, that is earning money for your (my) work, I am collecting information from all available resources. Most of this information will be used, in the initial stages, to attend Craft and Woodworking shows. There seems to be so much information available that with a little research one should be well prepaired to attempt this type of operation. So here is the information I have found, so far.
> 
> 1. Research the type of shows available that you will attend. What types of crafts are displayed there and do you kinow anyone who has attended these shows. How much will be the fee to attend and is it in your current budget. What will you need to take other that your great products you make. Do you have a table, table cover, how will you display your items. Most important seems to be to decided on what itmes you can take that will quickly sell and make back you fee for entering the event.
> 
> 2. What items will you take. At first I wrote down a list that started out like Trivets, Boxes, toy cars, Clocks. Before I realized it I had a list of about 30 catagories - way to many to start with. What I had to decided is what do I really want to make or like to make. That got me to a list of about three catagories - much better. Now I can spend time looking at how many of each catagory I want to make.
> 
> 3. Look at how long the show will last and how you will cover the table at all times. Will you need two, three or more persons. Don't over look this point because you most likely can't cover a show by your self. YOu have got to have time for lunch, potty breaks, running to the car for more sellables, what ever.
> 
> 4. How are you going to price your items. Too low and you are just giving iot away and too high and you get to take it back home. I read on article about a person that had been in the business for five years and he had a system of keeping track of how long it took to build each item, how much the material cost were and what profit he would add on to each items sold. I would think it would be best toi start our be attending several shows and seeing what priceing is being charged. Also, if you could gather several friends at some proicing party and see if they can help you price the items. Most likely you will start out low and build your pricing as to gain experience in the craft show business.
> 
> 5. Are you in this process of the long haul. IS this something that you will be doing for years to come or just a passing fad. I would think that a realistic decision here would be in order. Are you committed to this process or not. I am convience that a person, with some talent and willing to learn can make some reasonible money at this process. That is my plan.
> 
> Just my rambeling thoughts on the craft show scene.


I forgot to add. How will you accept payment. Cash, Check, Credit Card. THe first two are easy to accept, check with a little risk. Credit card or pay pal takes a little setup. THen there are the business tax decisions. Think all these through before starting.


----------



## jerrells

*Scrollsaw Blade Tension*

I read alot about blade tension and I kn ow that is a problem I have. Most of what I read talks about the sound of the blade. That sound reasonable. However I just saw a new post that talked about defection as a better method. The comment was the the thickness of the balde would change the sound and as I should always be wearing my hearing aids I could not tell anyway. It seems that this deflection should be a better method. I will be trying this out this afternoon (as it is finally warmer in Dallas again) to see the difference it makes.

I would like input in this area as I feel that I am missing something by not getting my blades tight enough.

Thanks


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *Scrollsaw Blade Tension*
> 
> I read alot about blade tension and I kn ow that is a problem I have. Most of what I read talks about the sound of the blade. That sound reasonable. However I just saw a new post that talked about defection as a better method. The comment was the the thickness of the balde would change the sound and as I should always be wearing my hearing aids I could not tell anyway. It seems that this deflection should be a better method. I will be trying this out this afternoon (as it is finally warmer in Dallas again) to see the difference it makes.
> 
> I would like input in this area as I feel that I am missing something by not getting my blades tight enough.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, Jerrell:
I think blade tension is like a lot of things with the scroll saw - a personal choice. I like the blade to be quite tightly tensioned. I need it to be so that I have pinpoint control on the small stuff that I do. You are right in that the thickness and size of the blade will make a different sound than the smaller blades. That is kind of just basic physics.

Like most things, as you learn a technique, you are more comfortable knowing what is a good tension for you. Is the blade following your cutting line where you want it? Or is it wandering slightly and following the grain? Does it seem to have a mind of its own? Perhaps it isn't tensioned tightly enough.

It seems in my travels that I hear far more of blades being not tensioned enough as opposed to being tensioned too much. I would err on the side of more rather than less. If you wind up breaking blades easily, then that is a sure sign to tone it down a bit and loosen it up - just a tad at a time.

Soon you will figure out what is good for you and become comfortable with tensioning the blade without even thinking about it.

I hope this helps a little.

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

*ScrollSaw Information and Resources #7:*

OK Jocks - I have a blade question. I have a Porter Cable 16" scrollsaw (like you get at the big hardware stores) and I am starting to have problems with the lower blade holder. When using PLAIN END blades (loike a #2) seems like the lower clamp lets go most of the time. It is getting fuustrating. I tighten it as hard as I can and make sure it is in the center of the screw. What else cai/should I be doing. This is no fun at all.


----------



## awsimons

jerrells said:


> *ScrollSaw Information and Resources #7:*
> 
> OK Jocks - I have a blade question. I have a Porter Cable 16" scrollsaw (like you get at the big hardware stores) and I am starting to have problems with the lower blade holder. When using PLAIN END blades (loike a #2) seems like the lower clamp lets go most of the time. It is getting fuustrating. I tighten it as hard as I can and make sure it is in the center of the screw. What else cai/should I be doing. This is no fun at all.


If you can take apart the blade clamp and rough up the surfaces that come in contact with the blade with some sandpaper, that might help. The surfaces can get pretty smooth after a while so a little roughness should help keep a grip on the blade.

Alan


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *ScrollSaw Information and Resources #7:*
> 
> OK Jocks - I have a blade question. I have a Porter Cable 16" scrollsaw (like you get at the big hardware stores) and I am starting to have problems with the lower blade holder. When using PLAIN END blades (loike a #2) seems like the lower clamp lets go most of the time. It is getting fuustrating. I tighten it as hard as I can and make sure it is in the center of the screw. What else cai/should I be doing. This is no fun at all.


I was going to type the same as Alan. Also, you may want to remove the piece completely and rub it on a flat surface to make sure it is completely flat, as that portion can sometimes become rounded a bit. Making sure it is flat will help ensure maximum contact of the holder with the blade.

Sheila


----------



## brunob

jerrells said:


> *ScrollSaw Information and Resources #7:*
> 
> OK Jocks - I have a blade question. I have a Porter Cable 16" scrollsaw (like you get at the big hardware stores) and I am starting to have problems with the lower blade holder. When using PLAIN END blades (loike a #2) seems like the lower clamp lets go most of the time. It is getting fuustrating. I tighten it as hard as I can and make sure it is in the center of the screw. What else cai/should I be doing. This is no fun at all.


Ditto Alan and Sheila. Rough up the holder a bit.


----------



## jerrells

jerrells said:


> *ScrollSaw Information and Resources #7:*
> 
> OK Jocks - I have a blade question. I have a Porter Cable 16" scrollsaw (like you get at the big hardware stores) and I am starting to have problems with the lower blade holder. When using PLAIN END blades (loike a #2) seems like the lower clamp lets go most of the time. It is getting fuustrating. I tighten it as hard as I can and make sure it is in the center of the screw. What else cai/should I be doing. This is no fun at all.


I have tried all three of these to some success and I thank each of you for possting. I read a blog, last night on the scrollsaw I have, that said to sand (or rough up) the ends of the blade a little. Seems that on this scrollsaw, if you don't get the blade centered on the lower screw you may have this problem. I looked on Olsen's (the blade I use the most) WEB Site and found no information about the coating on the baldes. However, they do coat them to protect the teeth, provide a little lub. and to perserve during shipping and storage. In use this coating serves no purpose (in the clamp areas) so I will try this procedure next time I get in the shop, not today things to do.


----------



## jerrells

*Information on Porter Cable Scrollsaw*

As I posted, about a week ago, I was having problems with the lower clamp holding the blade (like plain end #2) on my Poter Cable Scrollsaw. After some discussion with Poter Cable they are sending me a whole new lower clamp assembly. However it is the same as the one I have and my fear is that it will not address the issue. You see the real problem is that the thumb screw is under the table and you need to reach around the left side to tighten the screw while holding the blade through the hold in the table. Several, very knowledgable scrollers suggested that I file the end of the screw just a bit and that helped to some extent.

So, thinking out side the box, I realized the the issue is the ability to reach the screw and not the screw itself. I went to the big box hardware store and found out that the screw thread was an 8MM. So I goes down the isle looking for anything with 8MM threads. The only thing they had were hex screws about one inch long, so worth a shot. Came home and removed the burr off the end of one of them and found a screwdriver that fit a hex socket and a #10MM socket to thighen the screw. This seems to work just fine in my test last night. Today I start scrolling some larger projects and we will have the final test.

Lesson I learned, If it does not work in one method look at reasonable alternatives.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

jerrells said:


> *Information on Porter Cable Scrollsaw*
> 
> As I posted, about a week ago, I was having problems with the lower clamp holding the blade (like plain end #2) on my Poter Cable Scrollsaw. After some discussion with Poter Cable they are sending me a whole new lower clamp assembly. However it is the same as the one I have and my fear is that it will not address the issue. You see the real problem is that the thumb screw is under the table and you need to reach around the left side to tighten the screw while holding the blade through the hold in the table. Several, very knowledgable scrollers suggested that I file the end of the screw just a bit and that helped to some extent.
> 
> So, thinking out side the box, I realized the the issue is the ability to reach the screw and not the screw itself. I went to the big box hardware store and found out that the screw thread was an 8MM. So I goes down the isle looking for anything with 8MM threads. The only thing they had were hex screws about one inch long, so worth a shot. Came home and removed the burr off the end of one of them and found a screwdriver that fit a hex socket and a #10MM socket to thighen the screw. This seems to work just fine in my test last night. Today I start scrolling some larger projects and we will have the final test.
> 
> Lesson I learned, If it does not work in one method look at reasonable alternatives.


thank´s for sharing it
let us hear if its work for you with the alternative scruwe

instead of a screwdriver with hex socket 
then a better one I think is a T-wrench with a hex head 
this will give a bigger toque for small hands or if the muscle ain´t what they have been

take care
Dennis


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

jerrells said:


> *Information on Porter Cable Scrollsaw*
> 
> As I posted, about a week ago, I was having problems with the lower clamp holding the blade (like plain end #2) on my Poter Cable Scrollsaw. After some discussion with Poter Cable they are sending me a whole new lower clamp assembly. However it is the same as the one I have and my fear is that it will not address the issue. You see the real problem is that the thumb screw is under the table and you need to reach around the left side to tighten the screw while holding the blade through the hold in the table. Several, very knowledgable scrollers suggested that I file the end of the screw just a bit and that helped to some extent.
> 
> So, thinking out side the box, I realized the the issue is the ability to reach the screw and not the screw itself. I went to the big box hardware store and found out that the screw thread was an 8MM. So I goes down the isle looking for anything with 8MM threads. The only thing they had were hex screws about one inch long, so worth a shot. Came home and removed the burr off the end of one of them and found a screwdriver that fit a hex socket and a #10MM socket to thighen the screw. This seems to work just fine in my test last night. Today I start scrolling some larger projects and we will have the final test.
> 
> Lesson I learned, If it does not work in one method look at reasonable alternatives.


Please let us know how that works out for you. I personally don't use a scroll saw with thumb screws. I have in the past though and have a strong dislike for the current trend of putting thumb screws on scroll saws and calling it tool-less blade change. My Delta does use a tool for the bottom clamp, but I'd rather use the tool and get a good grip than the altenative, which is what you've been experiencing.
Sadly, the thumb screw seems to be the trend now, even on upper priced saws. This is fine for larrger blades. It is not so fine for small blades though, especially spirals, which I use a lot of.
The only tool-less blade clamp I have seen that works and works well is the Delta Quickclamp II system. That is what I have on the upper blade clamp of my saw. My current setup works fine because the upper one is the one I have to undo the most. Howeer, I have often considered retro-fitting the same type clamp to my bottom arm. It shouldn't be hard to do. The upper lone of older Deltas had the Quickclamp II system on both the upper and lower arms.
You are right though, about finding something that works. I have had to do the same on my saws. I keep and extra machine screw for my bottom clamp. I strip the trhead out on it from time to time. On the upper clamp (The Quickclamp II), it comes from the factory with a plastic but on a machine screw that runs through it. While it's a great overall setup, the first time you accidently try to clamp a blade too tight, that plastic nut is gone. I have since replaced that hold togehter with a machine screw and a wing nut.


----------



## jerrells

jerrells said:


> *Information on Porter Cable Scrollsaw*
> 
> As I posted, about a week ago, I was having problems with the lower clamp holding the blade (like plain end #2) on my Poter Cable Scrollsaw. After some discussion with Poter Cable they are sending me a whole new lower clamp assembly. However it is the same as the one I have and my fear is that it will not address the issue. You see the real problem is that the thumb screw is under the table and you need to reach around the left side to tighten the screw while holding the blade through the hold in the table. Several, very knowledgable scrollers suggested that I file the end of the screw just a bit and that helped to some extent.
> 
> So, thinking out side the box, I realized the the issue is the ability to reach the screw and not the screw itself. I went to the big box hardware store and found out that the screw thread was an 8MM. So I goes down the isle looking for anything with 8MM threads. The only thing they had were hex screws about one inch long, so worth a shot. Came home and removed the burr off the end of one of them and found a screwdriver that fit a hex socket and a #10MM socket to thighen the screw. This seems to work just fine in my test last night. Today I start scrolling some larger projects and we will have the final test.
> 
> Lesson I learned, If it does not work in one method look at reasonable alternatives.


Well I thought I had this problem solved. YES the lower clamp holds the blade jusy as I want it to with NO letting go. However now I have a vibration and I am not really sure that it is a result of the bolt being placed in the lower clamp. At first I was using a one inch long bolt so I could reach it better but switched to one about 3/8 inch long because I was worried that the extra length would cause some problem. Now I have got to do some more testing and none of this is getting any projects made.

Also, I have tried looking for upgrade clamps for this Porter Cable scrollsaw. I was reading, in on of Speilman's basic scrollsaw books, that that is one of the things to do when you have purchased a less than top of the line scrollsaw. Would like to have any suggestions that are our there.


----------



## jerrells

*Lower Blade Clamp - Part 2*

I had posted some issues and problems with the lower blade clamp on my Poter Cable saw. I, also, stated that I was going to try a hex screw as a replacement, which I did. It worked find and the blade was more than secure however I think it contributed to the vibration on the saw. So I went back to the plastic headed thumb screw supplied with the say however is created a wooden turning knob like the one Steve Good has on the upper clamp of his saw.










Now when I insert a new blade I will hand tighten the screw then slip this little turning device on and finish tightening it for better grip. So far it seems to work fine and the vibration is back down. I still beed to find out what I can do to control a little more vibration to my satisfaction. But that will wait till tomorrow.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

jerrells said:


> *Lower Blade Clamp - Part 2*
> 
> I had posted some issues and problems with the lower blade clamp on my Poter Cable saw. I, also, stated that I was going to try a hex screw as a replacement, which I did. It worked find and the blade was more than secure however I think it contributed to the vibration on the saw. So I went back to the plastic headed thumb screw supplied with the say however is created a wooden turning knob like the one Steve Good has on the upper clamp of his saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now when I insert a new blade I will hand tighten the screw then slip this little turning device on and finish tightening it for better grip. So far it seems to work fine and the vibration is back down. I still beed to find out what I can do to control a little more vibration to my satisfaction. But that will wait till tomorrow.


Was this saw bad on vibration before this quest for a better grip on the bottom clamp started?
The reason I ask is it seems that vibration is an ongoing issue no matter what you do with the bottom clamp. That makes me think the bottom clamp doesn't have as much to do with that vibration as I may have thought when I read your last post. 
Some saws are prone to vibration. I don't know about your particular saw because I've never used one. Several things can be done though on most saws to combat the vibration. Weighting it down is the principle behind all the different methods though. You can bolt the saw to a heavy bench. If you don't have a heavy enough bench, you can weight the bench down with sandbags or pretty much anything heavy. 
When I first started scrolling, I had a Ryobi saw. That thing, no matter what you did, vibrated like crazy. At one point I had over five hundred pounds of weight on a bench annd the saw and bench would still slowly walk across the floor. Not knowing better, I finally decided that this was just part of scrolling. Then when I finally wore that saw's bearing completely out, I bought a Delta. I couldn't believe the difference it made. I'm not talking about an expensive Delta either. I have a $59.99 (on sale) SS250. It runs smooth enough that I actually lay tools on the table beside the saw and they stay there while I'm cutting. I could have never done this with that other saw.
So I guess what I'm asking is if your changing the screw made vibration worse? Or was it about the same? If it did get worse, is there a way to weigh the original screw against the replacement? If the screws weigh the same, I don't see how that could effect vibration.
I also don't see how what you have now could cause vibration. If I understand it correctly, Steve Goode's design there is removed before running the saw? If so, then the original screw is all that is used while cutting.


----------



## jerrells

jerrells said:


> *Lower Blade Clamp - Part 2*
> 
> I had posted some issues and problems with the lower blade clamp on my Poter Cable saw. I, also, stated that I was going to try a hex screw as a replacement, which I did. It worked find and the blade was more than secure however I think it contributed to the vibration on the saw. So I went back to the plastic headed thumb screw supplied with the say however is created a wooden turning knob like the one Steve Good has on the upper clamp of his saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now when I insert a new blade I will hand tighten the screw then slip this little turning device on and finish tightening it for better grip. So far it seems to work fine and the vibration is back down. I still beed to find out what I can do to control a little more vibration to my satisfaction. But that will wait till tomorrow.


@William - I have the Porter Cable from Lowes and yes, generally, it can be prone to vibration. However, it does not seem that it was that bad at first but has just gotten worse. I was scrolling a fine fretwork part this morning (at low speed) and all seemed to work fine. Seems through I can never get the very fine thin cuts; could be me or the saw.

I have noticed that if you look straight down the blade it is not running perpeniduclar(?). Now the great manual does not explain any of this. Each holder has an fine alignment screw on the other side from the clamp screw but no instructions. I kinow the saw was made by Rexon and even their site does not give very detailed information.

Yes the Steve Good device is only for tightening and would come off during use (or fall off). I may be asking too much of the saw but (by darn it) if it will do Fine Victorian Fretwork I'll make it do it. That is the reason I got into scrollsawing in the first place.


----------



## BigTiny

jerrells said:


> *Lower Blade Clamp - Part 2*
> 
> I had posted some issues and problems with the lower blade clamp on my Poter Cable saw. I, also, stated that I was going to try a hex screw as a replacement, which I did. It worked find and the blade was more than secure however I think it contributed to the vibration on the saw. So I went back to the plastic headed thumb screw supplied with the say however is created a wooden turning knob like the one Steve Good has on the upper clamp of his saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now when I insert a new blade I will hand tighten the screw then slip this little turning device on and finish tightening it for better grip. So far it seems to work fine and the vibration is back down. I still beed to find out what I can do to control a little more vibration to my satisfaction. But that will wait till tomorrow.


First, is your blade running true from end to end? In other words, if you run the blade through a complete cyclem, is it in the same place relative to the workpiece at both ends or does it seem to "wander"? It may need aligning.

If it is aligned properly. there may be something setting off the balance. Try a smaller (shorter) bolt in place of the one you replaced and see if that helps. Even a couple of miligrams can cause an inordinate amount of vibration in a tool running at the speeds a scroll saw runs at when at top speed.

You might also try different blade choices to see if that helps.,


----------



## jerrells

*First Craft Show*

I am considering entering my forst craft show this fall. As I have now been scrolling about a year I think I have enought experence and patterns to do ne successfully. Here is a general plan and outline of what I have thought of so far - however add and correct as youmay wish.

1. Number of items to take - I am consiidering the following 10, 20, 30, 40, 50 60 ???

2. Types of itmes to take - looking at a varity of items to reach all types of persons attending.

3. Pricing of items - I am doing reseach into the price people would pay for an item and also yeild a return on me being there.

4. Display items like fixtures, racks, boxes to properly display items.

5. Tables, chairs, table drape (see what is provided and what I need to bring)

6. Business Cards (lots)

7. Log book of success (what sold good what did not) for next year.

8. Photos of items that I have done and are not at this fair.

What am I missing, what do I need to consider.

Thanks to all who can help in any way.


----------



## christopheralan

jerrells said:


> *First Craft Show*
> 
> I am considering entering my forst craft show this fall. As I have now been scrolling about a year I think I have enought experence and patterns to do ne successfully. Here is a general plan and outline of what I have thought of so far - however add and correct as youmay wish.
> 
> 1. Number of items to take - I am consiidering the following 10, 20, 30, 40, 50 60 ???
> 
> 2. Types of itmes to take - looking at a varity of items to reach all types of persons attending.
> 
> 3. Pricing of items - I am doing reseach into the price people would pay for an item and also yeild a return on me being there.
> 
> 4. Display items like fixtures, racks, boxes to properly display items.
> 
> 5. Tables, chairs, table drape (see what is provided and what I need to bring)
> 
> 6. Business Cards (lots)
> 
> 7. Log book of success (what sold good what did not) for next year.
> 
> 8. Photos of items that I have done and are not at this fair.
> 
> What am I missing, what do I need to consider.
> 
> Thanks to all who can help in any way.


Go to Vistaprint.com I get a ton of stuff from them. I have a banner, business cards, post cards, shirts, and a nice photo book of stuff that I have made. They offer great items and have a TON of sales where all you pay is shipping. Good luck!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

jerrells said:


> *First Craft Show*
> 
> I am considering entering my forst craft show this fall. As I have now been scrolling about a year I think I have enought experence and patterns to do ne successfully. Here is a general plan and outline of what I have thought of so far - however add and correct as youmay wish.
> 
> 1. Number of items to take - I am consiidering the following 10, 20, 30, 40, 50 60 ???
> 
> 2. Types of itmes to take - looking at a varity of items to reach all types of persons attending.
> 
> 3. Pricing of items - I am doing reseach into the price people would pay for an item and also yeild a return on me being there.
> 
> 4. Display items like fixtures, racks, boxes to properly display items.
> 
> 5. Tables, chairs, table drape (see what is provided and what I need to bring)
> 
> 6. Business Cards (lots)
> 
> 7. Log book of success (what sold good what did not) for next year.
> 
> 8. Photos of items that I have done and are not at this fair.
> 
> What am I missing, what do I need to consider.
> 
> Thanks to all who can help in any way.


Here's an idea for displaying your business cards.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

jerrells said:


> *First Craft Show*
> 
> I am considering entering my forst craft show this fall. As I have now been scrolling about a year I think I have enought experence and patterns to do ne successfully. Here is a general plan and outline of what I have thought of so far - however add and correct as youmay wish.
> 
> 1. Number of items to take - I am consiidering the following 10, 20, 30, 40, 50 60 ???
> 
> 2. Types of itmes to take - looking at a varity of items to reach all types of persons attending.
> 
> 3. Pricing of items - I am doing reseach into the price people would pay for an item and also yeild a return on me being there.
> 
> 4. Display items like fixtures, racks, boxes to properly display items.
> 
> 5. Tables, chairs, table drape (see what is provided and what I need to bring)
> 
> 6. Business Cards (lots)
> 
> 7. Log book of success (what sold good what did not) for next year.
> 
> 8. Photos of items that I have done and are not at this fair.
> 
> What am I missing, what do I need to consider.
> 
> Thanks to all who can help in any way.


Have you been to this craft show before, just to check the lay of the land?
If so, can you kind of guesswhat sells and what doesn't? I wouldn't carry many of an item that you don't think would sell unless it is real small and easy to throw in a box without taking up much room. 
Is it possible to take items in various price ranges? I learned the hard way. Scrolling is one of those things that some see as a nice novelty but will only buy the cheapest item possible only to tell people later about you wonderfully unique work. This is not necessarily a bad thing. Even though they may not buy a huge profit maker from you, this is the people that will get that free advertising out for you when they tell others.
There's the customer on the other end of the scale. Even if they've never seen scroll work, they still see it as a fine art that warrants a big price tag. It's good to have one, maybe two, hugely expensive, nice item for them to gaze at. Anything less and they see you as an amateur who doesn't warrant their business. 
Customers come in all the typical scenerios. It helps to learn how to deal with them all. There's the high end people like I mentioned before. Don't budge a bit on the price with them. To do so may shoot a sale in the foot. 
There's the browser. No matter how interested they are, they're only browsing. Unless you're willing to practically give them something, they aren't buyers. They're browsers.
There's the bargain hunter buyers. These are the one's that won't buy unless they get a bargain. I think you get more of these than any other category. If your price is set higher than you will take to start with, then that leaves you wiggle room to allow them to "talk you down". They walk away happy with their "bargain". You stay at your booth happy from selling them their "non-bargain" that was the price you had to have anyway. I find this higher price than actually wanted sort of helps take care of the bargain hunter and the high end buyer.
The worst of them all though at shows is the thief non-buyer. This is the kid, or old man or woman in some cases. It's like some disease take over when they go in a place like this. What is a kid going to do with a tiny wooden knick-nack that will fit in his pocket that would normally catch the attention of someone of the opposite sex much older than himself? Not a thing, accept brag to his buddies later about his "five finger discount". Oh, and keep your eye open. The thief non-buyers sometimes come in in packs. There is a reason for this. They have their buddies keep you busy with questions that make no sense while one of the others steals from you.
Can you break your photos of currently absent items into several books? One book doesn't do much good when that little sweet old lady has it tied up for forty five minutes pouring over every single photo and oohing and ahhing over everything even though her fixed income may actually prevent her from buying anything. If she become a nuisance, and you're doing real well so far in the day, you can kill two birds with one stone by giving her some little trinket she can have. It makes her happy and it gets her out of your way. Ok, three stones sometimes. She will tell her other friends, that may have larger incomes, about the sweet person that gave her the trinket and how nice that nice person's other stuff is.
You mentioned a lot of cards. That is smart. Do you have a website? Do you have enough to give people extras? Some have friends that didn't make it to the show but make like going to your website and seeing your work anyway. 
Is there going to be electricity available? People seeing the time that goes into scroll work SELLS. Some may be surprised at the number of people who see finished scroll work, think there's nothing to it, and therefore never think the price is worth it. If they actually see you, even for a tiny bit, working on an extremely delicate piece, it convinces them that, NO, they can't one day just but a scroll saw and turn out their own as easy as sneezing. It also aids wives in convincing husbands that, even if they do say they don't need to buy this item because they can make it themselves, that they never will and need to buy it for them.


----------



## jerrells

*ScrollSaw Business - Making Money That Is*

So I have been Scrolling for about a year now and, I think, getting better at it all the time. First of all reading and watching all the tutorials I can find. Thanks a lot to Shelia Landry and Steve Good for their part in that. Then lots of practice - LOTS.

As all of this comes to play, learning how to get the blade to go where I want it to, how to select the correct blade for the project, how to select the correct wood and then how to finish it to show off the work. It seems like and endless process and at times a very frustrating one. However if you are going to create projects that people actually want, then to must spend time in the process of learning to create quality.

So here I sit planning my first Craft show ion Oct. 1st and working on projects for that show. I had just completed a project, for a friend of mine, and she took it to work and showed it off to fellow co-workers. Well now my in-box is filling with orders or price requests for her and others. Now my goal is to produce quality products at a reasonable price that will be cherished by the person that receives it. If I can't do that then I would not try to be in the business of selling my work.

This looks like it is going to be a lot of fun, a lot of work and making lots of people happy.


----------



## mainwoodworks

jerrells said:


> *ScrollSaw Business - Making Money That Is*
> 
> So I have been Scrolling for about a year now and, I think, getting better at it all the time. First of all reading and watching all the tutorials I can find. Thanks a lot to Shelia Landry and Steve Good for their part in that. Then lots of practice - LOTS.
> 
> As all of this comes to play, learning how to get the blade to go where I want it to, how to select the correct blade for the project, how to select the correct wood and then how to finish it to show off the work. It seems like and endless process and at times a very frustrating one. However if you are going to create projects that people actually want, then to must spend time in the process of learning to create quality.
> 
> So here I sit planning my first Craft show ion Oct. 1st and working on projects for that show. I had just completed a project, for a friend of mine, and she took it to work and showed it off to fellow co-workers. Well now my in-box is filling with orders or price requests for her and others. Now my goal is to produce quality products at a reasonable price that will be cherished by the person that receives it. If I can't do that then I would not try to be in the business of selling my work.
> 
> This looks like it is going to be a lot of fun, a lot of work and making lots of people happy.


I wish you all the best in your endeavor, The craft show sounds like a lot of fun, but a lot of work too.
Before I retired I had to work a lot of trade shows. It was long hours and very tiresome but it had its moments.

If you do your homework and plan your booth you will do fine.


----------



## SteveMI

jerrells said:


> *ScrollSaw Business - Making Money That Is*
> 
> So I have been Scrolling for about a year now and, I think, getting better at it all the time. First of all reading and watching all the tutorials I can find. Thanks a lot to Shelia Landry and Steve Good for their part in that. Then lots of practice - LOTS.
> 
> As all of this comes to play, learning how to get the blade to go where I want it to, how to select the correct blade for the project, how to select the correct wood and then how to finish it to show off the work. It seems like and endless process and at times a very frustrating one. However if you are going to create projects that people actually want, then to must spend time in the process of learning to create quality.
> 
> So here I sit planning my first Craft show ion Oct. 1st and working on projects for that show. I had just completed a project, for a friend of mine, and she took it to work and showed it off to fellow co-workers. Well now my in-box is filling with orders or price requests for her and others. Now my goal is to produce quality products at a reasonable price that will be cherished by the person that receives it. If I can't do that then I would not try to be in the business of selling my work.
> 
> This looks like it is going to be a lot of fun, a lot of work and making lots of people happy.


My primary tool for craft shows is the scroll saw and this is my third year. First year, 2009, was a disaster and I blamed it on the economy although I change products for 2010 when it went much better.

One problem with scroll work is that unless you do the real premium Intarsia, the price you can get for the work is at the under $30 level. You need to work on volume and stay away from the higher entry fee shows.

A good thing about scroll work is that there are not as many at the shows and even when there are they seem to have their own niches.

I would strongly suggest you offer to intern with someone at a show before showing up the first time yourself. There are a lot of logistics that just don't seem obvious until your first one. Lacking that, go to a similar show and just sit for couple hours and watch the way things go. Having gone to shows before as a potential customer and going as a merchant are really different. Pay attention to the booths that are selling and pick up on how they greet customers and close the sale.

Steve.


----------



## jerrells

*First Craft Show*

Well, as my project postings have been showing, I have entered my first craft show to be held on Oct. 1st. At first I could not figure* IF* I wanted to be part of the craft show scene. Most of the have drawbacks that I wanted to avoid. First of all the entry fee is generally high. Second a lot of them last several days. And third, most of them require a LOT of product so that you can last till the end of the show. All of these reasons lead me to think that I did not want to be part of this business.

Well, as you would know it, my own Church is having it's Second Annual Craft show and the entry fee was low and would be only one day long, so I figured this would be the best way to guage this type of business. Still, it seems, it will take me two months of working five days per week, about five hours per day just to be ready. It may be over kill but I want to give it everything I can.

For the most part, as lots of people have said, scrollsawing is not a way to bake a living. If it takes you three hours to cut an item, stain and finish it and then only sell it for $5 or $10, that is a low return for your time. One of the ways I figure you can increase your efforts is my making items that you can stack cut. By making two, three or four at a time you are increasing you productivity and, thus, your dollar per hour. Still it seems like a hard way to make a buck.

So why do I do it. I love the art of scrollsawing. Fretwork and victorian pieces just thrill me. The excitement of seeing someones eyes light up when they see or you give them an item is worth it to me. We went to see some of my wifes relatives about a week ago. We took the the four nativity scenes that I have posted. They just loved them. That part is worth it all.

Now back to the business side. Will I really make money. NO! Will I have fun, meet lots of people and have the opportunity to sell some items. YES!

I'll report bak on the show and what happens.


----------



## mainwoodworks

jerrells said:


> *First Craft Show*
> 
> Well, as my project postings have been showing, I have entered my first craft show to be held on Oct. 1st. At first I could not figure* IF* I wanted to be part of the craft show scene. Most of the have drawbacks that I wanted to avoid. First of all the entry fee is generally high. Second a lot of them last several days. And third, most of them require a LOT of product so that you can last till the end of the show. All of these reasons lead me to think that I did not want to be part of this business.
> 
> Well, as you would know it, my own Church is having it's Second Annual Craft show and the entry fee was low and would be only one day long, so I figured this would be the best way to guage this type of business. Still, it seems, it will take me two months of working five days per week, about five hours per day just to be ready. It may be over kill but I want to give it everything I can.
> 
> For the most part, as lots of people have said, scrollsawing is not a way to bake a living. If it takes you three hours to cut an item, stain and finish it and then only sell it for $5 or $10, that is a low return for your time. One of the ways I figure you can increase your efforts is my making items that you can stack cut. By making two, three or four at a time you are increasing you productivity and, thus, your dollar per hour. Still it seems like a hard way to make a buck.
> 
> So why do I do it. I love the art of scrollsawing. Fretwork and victorian pieces just thrill me. The excitement of seeing someones eyes light up when they see or you give them an item is worth it to me. We went to see some of my wifes relatives about a week ago. We took the the four nativity scenes that I have posted. They just loved them. That part is worth it all.
> 
> Now back to the business side. Will I really make money. NO! Will I have fun, meet lots of people and have the opportunity to sell some items. YES!
> 
> I'll report bak on the show and what happens.


I too would like to enter a crafts show. But I think that anyone can sell something for very little, and the buyer thanks just that much of it. When he or she gets a little tired of the object, or it just gets dusty, they will think nothing of just throwing it in the trash. They just have no concept of the time, effort, or cost to make the object.

I am sorry if I am a little irritated at the people who say"I can get that at Wal-mart for 10 cents".

Now don't think I don't enjoy woodworking, I do, and have sense I was able to buy my first stationary tool (1963).
It has always been a hobby of mine. I would rather give my work away than sell it for so little that it is worth nothing to the buyer.


----------



## jerrells

*Being Productive in Scrollsaw Projects*

As one can see, by all the projects I have posted lately, I am almost ready for my first craft show. However after all the cuttine of various projects I am wondering if the is a more productive method of scrollsaw cutting.

YES, I know stack is the first and only method I know about. If you are able to stack cut three projects at the same time then I think I reach a productivity breakeven popint. However it is not possible with all of the patterns I cut.

Second, the seasoned knowledge of cutting speeds the process. Being able to turn corners "in place" speeds the process greatly.

Third is the knowledge of how to cut aa pattern. What area to start on first and what cuts to make in what order.

Except for these I do not know of any methods to speed the process and thus to really make money from the scrollsaw hobby/business.


----------



## WoodSimplyMade

jerrells said:


> *Being Productive in Scrollsaw Projects*
> 
> As one can see, by all the projects I have posted lately, I am almost ready for my first craft show. However after all the cuttine of various projects I am wondering if the is a more productive method of scrollsaw cutting.
> 
> YES, I know stack is the first and only method I know about. If you are able to stack cut three projects at the same time then I think I reach a productivity breakeven popint. However it is not possible with all of the patterns I cut.
> 
> Second, the seasoned knowledge of cutting speeds the process. Being able to turn corners "in place" speeds the process greatly.
> 
> Third is the knowledge of how to cut aa pattern. What area to start on first and what cuts to make in what order.
> 
> Except for these I do not know of any methods to speed the process and thus to really make money from the scrollsaw hobby/business.


Jerrells,
I had the same questions and feelings towards the scroll saw about 2 years ago. I figured the more products I made and the quicker I made them the more money I would make. That didn't quite work out for me though, because people didn't always want to buy the products that I chose to make. Instead by showing people my projects and trying to come up with my own, people would start asking me for specific products. I now make all the going away gifts for the people who leave, retire, get promoted etc. That has led to people asking me for gifts for their friends and families and so on. I now make scroll saw gifts for two local gun clubs and a local golf course has asked me to make 1st 2nd and 3rd place prizes (four of each) again this year because the custom prices went over so well the year before. I still look at it as a hobby and not a job because then I feel all the fun will be removed. From your projects I have seen you can make anything you can possibly design in your mind with the techniques you know and have learned. Give it a little time, don't try so hard to find the people to buy them, instead show people what you can do. This has worked for me!


----------



## grosa

jerrells said:


> *Being Productive in Scrollsaw Projects*
> 
> As one can see, by all the projects I have posted lately, I am almost ready for my first craft show. However after all the cuttine of various projects I am wondering if the is a more productive method of scrollsaw cutting.
> 
> YES, I know stack is the first and only method I know about. If you are able to stack cut three projects at the same time then I think I reach a productivity breakeven popint. However it is not possible with all of the patterns I cut.
> 
> Second, the seasoned knowledge of cutting speeds the process. Being able to turn corners "in place" speeds the process greatly.
> 
> Third is the knowledge of how to cut aa pattern. What area to start on first and what cuts to make in what order.
> 
> Except for these I do not know of any methods to speed the process and thus to really make money from the scrollsaw hobby/business.


Jerrels is correct. Before I got into a business I really enjoyed woodworking because the was no pressure. I made what I wanted when I wanted and I was able to pick and choose what jobs I wanted to do. Now I have to take every job that comes along, even mica work ( I hate mica work ). You have to pay all your personal bills and your shop bills and the people you have working for you and you are in a different tax bracket. Wood working is more enjoyable when you do it as a hobby or a little side cash. Good luck in what ever you decide.


----------



## jerrells

*First Craft Show - It Was Fun*

As any or you know who have looked at my postings for the past month or so I attended my first craft show last Saturday. This was a local event at a mission location of my Church. Seemed to be a safe place to start and it helped a cause the I well support.

Overall I think I did fairly well. On of the first rules of craft shows is to recover the amount of your booth space. I did that in the first hour. Secondly is to sell some product and I well did that. Thirdly is to gauge the quality of your product against what customers are looking for. Mostly visitors told be that like the things I had displayed and thought is was really nice looking. Forth, is to gauge the price of your items. Are they to high or to low and I think I hit both of those marks. A hard on to judge in scrollsaw work. Number five is the selection of product that you may have brought. Yes, next year I will have the selection different. More of this and less of that. And lastly, number six, would I do it over again. In a heart beat. Watching people really treasure what you have made was the real fun of it all.

One last thing, a special helper showed up to spend some time in my booth. My granddaughter came (with mom and dad of course) and I had a name badge ready for her. So she was my helper for about an hour and that was a real special treat. She likeed it so well that she had to bring her name badge to Church on Sunday, fixed onto the strap of her purse. That was special.


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *First Craft Show - It Was Fun*
> 
> As any or you know who have looked at my postings for the past month or so I attended my first craft show last Saturday. This was a local event at a mission location of my Church. Seemed to be a safe place to start and it helped a cause the I well support.
> 
> Overall I think I did fairly well. On of the first rules of craft shows is to recover the amount of your booth space. I did that in the first hour. Secondly is to sell some product and I well did that. Thirdly is to gauge the quality of your product against what customers are looking for. Mostly visitors told be that like the things I had displayed and thought is was really nice looking. Forth, is to gauge the price of your items. Are they to high or to low and I think I hit both of those marks. A hard on to judge in scrollsaw work. Number five is the selection of product that you may have brought. Yes, next year I will have the selection different. More of this and less of that. And lastly, number six, would I do it over again. In a heart beat. Watching people really treasure what you have made was the real fun of it all.
> 
> One last thing, a special helper showed up to spend some time in my booth. My granddaughter came (with mom and dad of course) and I had a name badge ready for her. So she was my helper for about an hour and that was a real special treat. She likeed it so well that she had to bring her name badge to Church on Sunday, fixed onto the strap of her purse. That was special.


It was great to read about your experiences at the show. I am happy you did well and that you felt at ease in those surroundings. By looking at the six points and evaluating things the way you did, it looked to be an overall positive experience and will be even better next year. So many people just judge by dollar amounts and nothing else. I have had some of my best sales long after the shows are over when people pull out my business card and order something. You need to look at the long term impact you had by participating and meeting people as well as your products.

I am happy for you. You seemed to have a great time with your assistant by your side and I am sure you made some great memories for her too. 

Thanks for reporting on your day!

Sheila


----------



## mainwoodworks

jerrells said:


> *First Craft Show - It Was Fun*
> 
> As any or you know who have looked at my postings for the past month or so I attended my first craft show last Saturday. This was a local event at a mission location of my Church. Seemed to be a safe place to start and it helped a cause the I well support.
> 
> Overall I think I did fairly well. On of the first rules of craft shows is to recover the amount of your booth space. I did that in the first hour. Secondly is to sell some product and I well did that. Thirdly is to gauge the quality of your product against what customers are looking for. Mostly visitors told be that like the things I had displayed and thought is was really nice looking. Forth, is to gauge the price of your items. Are they to high or to low and I think I hit both of those marks. A hard on to judge in scrollsaw work. Number five is the selection of product that you may have brought. Yes, next year I will have the selection different. More of this and less of that. And lastly, number six, would I do it over again. In a heart beat. Watching people really treasure what you have made was the real fun of it all.
> 
> One last thing, a special helper showed up to spend some time in my booth. My granddaughter came (with mom and dad of course) and I had a name badge ready for her. So she was my helper for about an hour and that was a real special treat. She likeed it so well that she had to bring her name badge to Church on Sunday, fixed onto the strap of her purse. That was special.


I would be very interested in knowing what types of items sold best and what price range sold best.


----------



## Blondewood

jerrells said:


> *First Craft Show - It Was Fun*
> 
> As any or you know who have looked at my postings for the past month or so I attended my first craft show last Saturday. This was a local event at a mission location of my Church. Seemed to be a safe place to start and it helped a cause the I well support.
> 
> Overall I think I did fairly well. On of the first rules of craft shows is to recover the amount of your booth space. I did that in the first hour. Secondly is to sell some product and I well did that. Thirdly is to gauge the quality of your product against what customers are looking for. Mostly visitors told be that like the things I had displayed and thought is was really nice looking. Forth, is to gauge the price of your items. Are they to high or to low and I think I hit both of those marks. A hard on to judge in scrollsaw work. Number five is the selection of product that you may have brought. Yes, next year I will have the selection different. More of this and less of that. And lastly, number six, would I do it over again. In a heart beat. Watching people really treasure what you have made was the real fun of it all.
> 
> One last thing, a special helper showed up to spend some time in my booth. My granddaughter came (with mom and dad of course) and I had a name badge ready for her. So she was my helper for about an hour and that was a real special treat. She likeed it so well that she had to bring her name badge to Church on Sunday, fixed onto the strap of her purse. That was special.


Congrats! I'm happy for you that it went well. I appreciate the info as my first craft fair will be next month.


----------



## jerrells

jerrells said:


> *First Craft Show - It Was Fun*
> 
> As any or you know who have looked at my postings for the past month or so I attended my first craft show last Saturday. This was a local event at a mission location of my Church. Seemed to be a safe place to start and it helped a cause the I well support.
> 
> Overall I think I did fairly well. On of the first rules of craft shows is to recover the amount of your booth space. I did that in the first hour. Secondly is to sell some product and I well did that. Thirdly is to gauge the quality of your product against what customers are looking for. Mostly visitors told be that like the things I had displayed and thought is was really nice looking. Forth, is to gauge the price of your items. Are they to high or to low and I think I hit both of those marks. A hard on to judge in scrollsaw work. Number five is the selection of product that you may have brought. Yes, next year I will have the selection different. More of this and less of that. And lastly, number six, would I do it over again. In a heart beat. Watching people really treasure what you have made was the real fun of it all.
> 
> One last thing, a special helper showed up to spend some time in my booth. My granddaughter came (with mom and dad of course) and I had a name badge ready for her. So she was my helper for about an hour and that was a real special treat. She likeed it so well that she had to bring her name badge to Church on Sunday, fixed onto the strap of her purse. That was special.


Thanks greatly for the replys. Most of the information I posted comes from different LJ post on craft shows.

Answers

1. Pricing & Items: the prices of items I took were $7, $12, $25, $40 and $75. The last three prices and items came home with me. I kinda expected that but you have got to show that you are a serious scrollsawer thus higher priced, more complex items. The price range the sold the most were $7 and $12 and one of the $25. Lots of low dollar items sell best. Things that you can stack cut are great for helping increase you use of time. All of the items were in the ornament catagory as you have seen for the last two months posts. Traditional navitity ornaments, some 3D ornamnets and some pet ornamnets were what sold the most. I sold two coroose and wish I had taken more. Also, an example or two of customizing and ornamnet with a name. I did sell one and I made this monrning.

2. Take a note pad and make notes as you think of things for the next show. My table will be larger and I will have more product. Not that I ran out but just to display a wider range of items. Also, I took a range of paper bags but will do a better job next year of having the correct size and, perhaps, my name stamped on them.

3. I took a E-Mail sign up sheet but it did not work at all. Perhaps I did not push the idea enough times.

4. Business cards - a must. For this show I just printed my own and used them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mainwoodworks

jerrells said:


> *First Craft Show - It Was Fun*
> 
> As any or you know who have looked at my postings for the past month or so I attended my first craft show last Saturday. This was a local event at a mission location of my Church. Seemed to be a safe place to start and it helped a cause the I well support.
> 
> Overall I think I did fairly well. On of the first rules of craft shows is to recover the amount of your booth space. I did that in the first hour. Secondly is to sell some product and I well did that. Thirdly is to gauge the quality of your product against what customers are looking for. Mostly visitors told be that like the things I had displayed and thought is was really nice looking. Forth, is to gauge the price of your items. Are they to high or to low and I think I hit both of those marks. A hard on to judge in scrollsaw work. Number five is the selection of product that you may have brought. Yes, next year I will have the selection different. More of this and less of that. And lastly, number six, would I do it over again. In a heart beat. Watching people really treasure what you have made was the real fun of it all.
> 
> One last thing, a special helper showed up to spend some time in my booth. My granddaughter came (with mom and dad of course) and I had a name badge ready for her. So she was my helper for about an hour and that was a real special treat. She likeed it so well that she had to bring her name badge to Church on Sunday, fixed onto the strap of her purse. That was special.


Thanks, That is the type of info that is worth its weight in gold.

Our church is having a crafts fundraising in a couple of weeks. I think it is a silent auction, but not sure as yet.
I donated lot of the extra Christmas presents I made for this year (all scrollsaw stuff). Hope it does well.


----------



## jerrells

*Consignments Stores - Are They Worth It?*

I have been scrolling for some time and have sold by word of mouth and at a few Arts & Craft shows. All with a fair amount of success. Now I have found an opportunity to be involved in a Consignment Store to sell my product. However, my question is, are these worth the effort.

The arrangement for this consignment store is the rent/least space by the shelf. You pay $20 per month for a shelf that is three foot wide and about 18 inches deep. All of the basic fixture items are provided like stands, pegs and hooks. All you do is make the items, tag them with your price and provide the shop owner a running inventory list.

Once per month you would get a check for all items sold minus a 15% shop fee. The shop will pay all sales taxes. Several times per year the shop will purchase spcae in a local Arts and Crafts show and by lottery drawing you could be invited - FREE. The shop does all advertising and staffing of the shop.

This seems like a winning arrangement however I would like input for wiser ones that I. What do you think.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Michael1

jerrells said:


> *Consignments Stores - Are They Worth It?*
> 
> I have been scrolling for some time and have sold by word of mouth and at a few Arts & Craft shows. All with a fair amount of success. Now I have found an opportunity to be involved in a Consignment Store to sell my product. However, my question is, are these worth the effort.
> 
> The arrangement for this consignment store is the rent/least space by the shelf. You pay $20 per month for a shelf that is three foot wide and about 18 inches deep. All of the basic fixture items are provided like stands, pegs and hooks. All you do is make the items, tag them with your price and provide the shop owner a running inventory list.
> 
> Once per month you would get a check for all items sold minus a 15% shop fee. The shop will pay all sales taxes. Several times per year the shop will purchase spcae in a local Arts and Crafts show and by lottery drawing you could be invited - FREE. The shop does all advertising and staffing of the shop.
> 
> This seems like a winning arrangement however I would like input for wiser ones that I. What do you think.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


On the surface this sounds like a winning arrangement. Some people are reluctant to do consignment, however when it is an agreement where the craftsman is allowed to set the retail price then to me is a strong plus. I avoid consignment agreements where you give a wholesale price and the merchant sets the retail price because often times the merchant will set the retail price too strong and price the item out of the market. The merchant doesn't have the risk other than the rent of the store and your work can sit there for months before it is purchased.
Also when the merchant has products that they had to purchase and they have yours on consignment, they have a natural interest to push the items that they have the investment in and use your consigned product as a back up. The problem with this arrangement is lets say you make a product that is similar to 20 other items they have in inventory. When some one comes into the shop to select that type of product, you only have a 5% chance that your product is going to be selected.

With what you are describing sounds like everything in the store is on consignment so you wont have to worry about your product playing second fiddle. Secondly, by renting your shelf space, you can place several items on the same shelf giving customers a larger selection. Just be careful not to set too many to make it difficult or an eye sore where people do not pay attention to your display. And as far as the 15% commission, that is a really good rate as most consignment shops demand 40 to 60% of the sale price. I would look at it this way. If you rented your own store, staffed it with sales clerks, paid the neccessary occupancy permit fees, purchased the display shelves etc and took care of the book keeping and tax filings, I seriously doubt you could do all this at 15% overhead.

I say go for it!! In fact, does this store only accept products from local craftsmen or will they display work from sources out of sate?


----------



## ChunkyC

jerrells said:


> *Consignments Stores - Are They Worth It?*
> 
> I have been scrolling for some time and have sold by word of mouth and at a few Arts & Craft shows. All with a fair amount of success. Now I have found an opportunity to be involved in a Consignment Store to sell my product. However, my question is, are these worth the effort.
> 
> The arrangement for this consignment store is the rent/least space by the shelf. You pay $20 per month for a shelf that is three foot wide and about 18 inches deep. All of the basic fixture items are provided like stands, pegs and hooks. All you do is make the items, tag them with your price and provide the shop owner a running inventory list.
> 
> Once per month you would get a check for all items sold minus a 15% shop fee. The shop will pay all sales taxes. Several times per year the shop will purchase spcae in a local Arts and Crafts show and by lottery drawing you could be invited - FREE. The shop does all advertising and staffing of the shop.
> 
> This seems like a winning arrangement however I would like input for wiser ones that I. What do you think.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


At $240 a year how many pieces do you have to sell just to pay the rent? That's a rhetorical question but it's something to think about. Can the shop sell enough of your wears to cover the rent, pay for the materials and still have something left over for you?

c


----------



## longgone

jerrells said:


> *Consignments Stores - Are They Worth It?*
> 
> I have been scrolling for some time and have sold by word of mouth and at a few Arts & Craft shows. All with a fair amount of success. Now I have found an opportunity to be involved in a Consignment Store to sell my product. However, my question is, are these worth the effort.
> 
> The arrangement for this consignment store is the rent/least space by the shelf. You pay $20 per month for a shelf that is three foot wide and about 18 inches deep. All of the basic fixture items are provided like stands, pegs and hooks. All you do is make the items, tag them with your price and provide the shop owner a running inventory list.
> 
> Once per month you would get a check for all items sold minus a 15% shop fee. The shop will pay all sales taxes. Several times per year the shop will purchase spcae in a local Arts and Crafts show and by lottery drawing you could be invited - FREE. The shop does all advertising and staffing of the shop.
> 
> This seems like a winning arrangement however I would like input for wiser ones that I. What do you think.
> 
> Thanks for any input.


$20 a month is nothing much and the 15% sales fee is extremely reasonable. I would look at this as $20 a month for exposure of your work and any sales will be an added bonus.


----------



## jerrells

*Going to do the Consignment Store*

I have been asking questions and seeking information about Consignment store opportunities both in my BLOG and through other sources. As I described I ran across a Consignment store opportunity that seems like the perfect starting point. The basic details are.

1. You lease store shelf/floor, wall space by the foot. A three foot shelf will run me about $20 per month.
2. I set the selling price of all items I have in the store. I also place price tags on all items per store instructions.
3. The store owner, or others, will man the store and make all sales. They also collect taxes on all sales and are responsible for that end of the business.
4. They will receive 15% of the selling price of each items sold.
5. I agree to store PERCENT off sales when those are run.
6. I pay my lease fee on the first of the month.
7. I receive a check for all items sold (minus the 15%) and a detailed listing of the items sold.
8. I can still be part of local Arts and Craft shows as I choose.
9. If I choose to drop out of the store I would only lose my deposit fee, which is minimal.

I have several friends that have space in this store and they are doing OK. I think, based on Arts and Crafts shows I have attended, that my scrollsaw work will sell better that other type of craft items. All of this seems WIN-WIN to me. I am excited to have this type of opportunity and will keep anyone following up on details. I think timing is perfect headed into the holiday season.

Thanks for all the replies that I have gotten and the encouragement offered.


----------



## jgreiner

jerrells said:


> *Going to do the Consignment Store*
> 
> I have been asking questions and seeking information about Consignment store opportunities both in my BLOG and through other sources. As I described I ran across a Consignment store opportunity that seems like the perfect starting point. The basic details are.
> 
> 1. You lease store shelf/floor, wall space by the foot. A three foot shelf will run me about $20 per month.
> 2. I set the selling price of all items I have in the store. I also place price tags on all items per store instructions.
> 3. The store owner, or others, will man the store and make all sales. They also collect taxes on all sales and are responsible for that end of the business.
> 4. They will receive 15% of the selling price of each items sold.
> 5. I agree to store PERCENT off sales when those are run.
> 6. I pay my lease fee on the first of the month.
> 7. I receive a check for all items sold (minus the 15%) and a detailed listing of the items sold.
> 8. I can still be part of local Arts and Craft shows as I choose.
> 9. If I choose to drop out of the store I would only lose my deposit fee, which is minimal.
> 
> I have several friends that have space in this store and they are doing OK. I think, based on Arts and Crafts shows I have attended, that my scrollsaw work will sell better that other type of craft items. All of this seems WIN-WIN to me. I am excited to have this type of opportunity and will keep anyone following up on details. I think timing is perfect headed into the holiday season.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies that I have gotten and the encouragement offered.


Not sure how tight funds are, but if you have $60 + deposit and you have the materials to put on shelf you have very little to lose. Christmas is always the best time for retail, so you'd have your best chance the next three months.


----------



## Michael1

jerrells said:


> *Going to do the Consignment Store*
> 
> I have been asking questions and seeking information about Consignment store opportunities both in my BLOG and through other sources. As I described I ran across a Consignment store opportunity that seems like the perfect starting point. The basic details are.
> 
> 1. You lease store shelf/floor, wall space by the foot. A three foot shelf will run me about $20 per month.
> 2. I set the selling price of all items I have in the store. I also place price tags on all items per store instructions.
> 3. The store owner, or others, will man the store and make all sales. They also collect taxes on all sales and are responsible for that end of the business.
> 4. They will receive 15% of the selling price of each items sold.
> 5. I agree to store PERCENT off sales when those are run.
> 6. I pay my lease fee on the first of the month.
> 7. I receive a check for all items sold (minus the 15%) and a detailed listing of the items sold.
> 8. I can still be part of local Arts and Craft shows as I choose.
> 9. If I choose to drop out of the store I would only lose my deposit fee, which is minimal.
> 
> I have several friends that have space in this store and they are doing OK. I think, based on Arts and Crafts shows I have attended, that my scrollsaw work will sell better that other type of craft items. All of this seems WIN-WIN to me. I am excited to have this type of opportunity and will keep anyone following up on details. I think timing is perfect headed into the holiday season.
> 
> Thanks for all the replies that I have gotten and the encouragement offered.


This sounds like a winning situation to me. I say go for it and good luck. Looking forward to hearing how it turns out!!!


----------



## jerrells

*ScrollSaw Accessories ?????*

So as Christmas is just around the corner the family has askled what TOOLS I want for Christmas. Well being a scrollsawer and loving to do smaller and smaller work I am looking for suggestions on new tool toys. To go with my scrollsaw I have a complete Dremel set up and that works well. As well I have a big router table, table saw and most all the hand tools. IT would seem to me that there would be a selection of small power tools for the scrollsawer. Like a mini-band saw, mini drill press and so on. What are your suggestions. What do you scrollsawers have as you best tool besides the scrollsaw itself.

Thanks for your answers.


----------



## joesawdust

jerrells said:


> *ScrollSaw Accessories ?????*
> 
> So as Christmas is just around the corner the family has askled what TOOLS I want for Christmas. Well being a scrollsawer and loving to do smaller and smaller work I am looking for suggestions on new tool toys. To go with my scrollsaw I have a complete Dremel set up and that works well. As well I have a big router table, table saw and most all the hand tools. IT would seem to me that there would be a selection of small power tools for the scrollsawer. Like a mini-band saw, mini drill press and so on. What are your suggestions. What do you scrollsawers have as you best tool besides the scrollsaw itself.
> 
> Thanks for your answers.


In my case the question is what don't I have !!!! You mentioned having a dremel set, do you have the plunge router base? it is real handy for drilling holes in larger fretwork projects, one's that can't be done on a regular drill press table. A bench mounted drill press is a must or any drill press for that matter. Sanders, can't have enough of them, I keep one with 120 on it and another with 220 on it, along with a ROS, handy at my sanding table. Blades, suggest someone order you a gross or two of your favorite blades. Wood, gotta have wood too! As far as a bandsaw goes, you need to think about future uses, such as resawing wood, and I doubt if a smaller benchtop one would suit that need. A planer and jointer are always nice to have, (wish I had a jointer) but my planer does get a good bit of use. I make frames for some of my projects so my Dewalt miter saw comes in handy. to me the most needed would be a drill press and good sanders. Hope this helps.

Greg


----------



## mainwoodworks

jerrells said:


> *ScrollSaw Accessories ?????*
> 
> So as Christmas is just around the corner the family has askled what TOOLS I want for Christmas. Well being a scrollsawer and loving to do smaller and smaller work I am looking for suggestions on new tool toys. To go with my scrollsaw I have a complete Dremel set up and that works well. As well I have a big router table, table saw and most all the hand tools. IT would seem to me that there would be a selection of small power tools for the scrollsawer. Like a mini-band saw, mini drill press and so on. What are your suggestions. What do you scrollsawers have as you best tool besides the scrollsaw itself.
> 
> Thanks for your answers.


What I would like to have is a good blade storage system for the scroll saw. Would need to hold at least a dozen different sizes, and a gross of each size. Needs to be compact, easy to get to, and out of the way of the saw. No I haven't seen one as yet.


----------



## joesawdust

jerrells said:


> *ScrollSaw Accessories ?????*
> 
> So as Christmas is just around the corner the family has askled what TOOLS I want for Christmas. Well being a scrollsawer and loving to do smaller and smaller work I am looking for suggestions on new tool toys. To go with my scrollsaw I have a complete Dremel set up and that works well. As well I have a big router table, table saw and most all the hand tools. IT would seem to me that there would be a selection of small power tools for the scrollsawer. Like a mini-band saw, mini drill press and so on. What are your suggestions. What do you scrollsawers have as you best tool besides the scrollsaw itself.
> 
> Thanks for your answers.


These are what I use for blade storage tubes http://www.stevespanglerscience.com/product/1673 I ordered a dz. last year. They are good and thick and I like the screw off top. They will hold a gross or more. I have a workbench right next to my saw so I just took a piece of 1×3 and drilled enough holes in it for them and mounted it using some angle brackets. Works great for me.


----------



## Blondewood

jerrells said:


> *ScrollSaw Accessories ?????*
> 
> So as Christmas is just around the corner the family has askled what TOOLS I want for Christmas. Well being a scrollsawer and loving to do smaller and smaller work I am looking for suggestions on new tool toys. To go with my scrollsaw I have a complete Dremel set up and that works well. As well I have a big router table, table saw and most all the hand tools. IT would seem to me that there would be a selection of small power tools for the scrollsawer. Like a mini-band saw, mini drill press and so on. What are your suggestions. What do you scrollsawers have as you best tool besides the scrollsaw itself.
> 
> Thanks for your answers.


I have the 'test tubes' from Sloans. I get my blades from Mike (the Flying Dutchman blades). He includes a nice lable in each pack. I roll the label a bit, put it and the blades in the tube. I keep the tubes in one of those plastic craft/organizer boxes. It has about 8 or 10 divided sections and each section holds three tubes. When I'm doing projects I keep a couple of diffent sized blades in their tubes in a block of wood with a bunch of holes. The tubes fit in them, small plier handles, pencil, and a tiny screwdriver I use to enlarge drill holes sometimes. I have a rectangular piece of wood with a strip of magnet going accross the middle. On the top are the numbers 1,2,3,5,7. Any blades that have been partially used go there when I switch blade sizes. I like to keep used blades seperate from new.

As for a tool suggestion: I love the Dremel Multi max and the Dremel stand that holds a dremel with a flexi-shaft and another dremel you can use as a mini-drill press.


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *ScrollSaw Accessories ?????*
> 
> So as Christmas is just around the corner the family has askled what TOOLS I want for Christmas. Well being a scrollsawer and loving to do smaller and smaller work I am looking for suggestions on new tool toys. To go with my scrollsaw I have a complete Dremel set up and that works well. As well I have a big router table, table saw and most all the hand tools. IT would seem to me that there would be a selection of small power tools for the scrollsawer. Like a mini-band saw, mini drill press and so on. What are your suggestions. What do you scrollsawers have as you best tool besides the scrollsaw itself.
> 
> Thanks for your answers.


Can one ever have enough clamps???

Sheila


----------



## davidmicraig

jerrells said:


> *ScrollSaw Accessories ?????*
> 
> So as Christmas is just around the corner the family has askled what TOOLS I want for Christmas. Well being a scrollsawer and loving to do smaller and smaller work I am looking for suggestions on new tool toys. To go with my scrollsaw I have a complete Dremel set up and that works well. As well I have a big router table, table saw and most all the hand tools. IT would seem to me that there would be a selection of small power tools for the scrollsawer. Like a mini-band saw, mini drill press and so on. What are your suggestions. What do you scrollsawers have as you best tool besides the scrollsaw itself.
> 
> Thanks for your answers.


Not sure about the family budget but if people wanted to go in together, you might want to look at an oscillating belt/spindle sander. I find mine pretty valuable for flattening some small pieces and sanding round shapes that come off the bandsaw/scrollsaw.


----------



## MrsN

jerrells said:


> *ScrollSaw Accessories ?????*
> 
> So as Christmas is just around the corner the family has askled what TOOLS I want for Christmas. Well being a scrollsawer and loving to do smaller and smaller work I am looking for suggestions on new tool toys. To go with my scrollsaw I have a complete Dremel set up and that works well. As well I have a big router table, table saw and most all the hand tools. IT would seem to me that there would be a selection of small power tools for the scrollsawer. Like a mini-band saw, mini drill press and so on. What are your suggestions. What do you scrollsawers have as you best tool besides the scrollsaw itself.
> 
> Thanks for your answers.


I don't know what I did before I got my spindle sander, so that should make the list. I like getting supplies, sand paper, blades, sanding drums, paint brushes….for Christmas. I give my in-laws a list of things I like and I don't have to go shopping for a while.

I have a 10" band saw (About as mini as they come) I use it alot. although if I had the room, I'd get a bigger one (I would love to do band saw boxes and just don't have the power)

as for drill presses, I have a bench top version. The throat depth is important when working on fret projects. Mine has a throat depth of about 4", so I can just hit the middle of a 8" wide project (think 8×10 cutting) but I can't use it to get the middle of a 11×14. they make things that keep a drill bit straight that can drill the middle of a project. I think one is called a scroller's drill and is usually advertised in the scrolling magazines.

Speaking of magazines, do you have subscriptions? that makes a good gift all year long.


----------



## jerrells

*What Accessory Items are Needed or Wanted with a Scrollsaw.*

While researching what my family might purchase me for Christmas (and I hope they do) I have compiled a list of items that scrollsawer might want. YES a lot depends on what type of scrollsawing one does but this list seems fairly comprehensive. Of course the first assumed items are a scrollsaw and LOTS of pattern sources. After that it seems to me that one might want these items (in no specific order).

1. Blade Storage Systems.
a. Lots of people use the round plastic storage tubes
b. I have been using a plastic bin organizer box thus far.

2. Dust Collection System
a. Lots of GOOD dust masks
b. Vacuum hooked to the saw - or two.
c. A shop vortex dust collection system

3. Magnifying Light
a. I found this to be one of the most helpful accessories I have purchased. For the tiny work I do I wish I had purchased one with higher magnification.

4. Foot Switch
a. I do not have one of these as my ON/OFF switch is right on top of my saw however lots of people like them

5. Clamps - LOTS of clamps
a. I do a lot of assembly work after I saw the pieces. Therefore I use a lot of 4" and 6" quick clamps.

6. Sanding Accessories
a. From sandpaper to sanding sticks to a random orbit sander and finally just lots of sandpaper.

7. Machining Parts.
a. I use a Dremel system that has a router table, router base, drill press stand and lots of sanding accessories. For the items I make, or will be making, this seems the best systems for me. I will be purchasing a router bit system from Sloan's Woodshop that fits the Dremel system.

This is my system and wish list. I am not saying it is the best or will work for everyone. I wish to hear your input. I have not found posted a list like this and therefore went looking on my own.

I hope this helps and happy scrolling.


----------



## Pdub

jerrells said:


> *What Accessory Items are Needed or Wanted with a Scrollsaw.*
> 
> While researching what my family might purchase me for Christmas (and I hope they do) I have compiled a list of items that scrollsawer might want. YES a lot depends on what type of scrollsawing one does but this list seems fairly comprehensive. Of course the first assumed items are a scrollsaw and LOTS of pattern sources. After that it seems to me that one might want these items (in no specific order).
> 
> 1. Blade Storage Systems.
> a. Lots of people use the round plastic storage tubes
> b. I have been using a plastic bin organizer box thus far.
> 
> 2. Dust Collection System
> a. Lots of GOOD dust masks
> b. Vacuum hooked to the saw - or two.
> c. A shop vortex dust collection system
> 
> 3. Magnifying Light
> a. I found this to be one of the most helpful accessories I have purchased. For the tiny work I do I wish I had purchased one with higher magnification.
> 
> 4. Foot Switch
> a. I do not have one of these as my ON/OFF switch is right on top of my saw however lots of people like them
> 
> 5. Clamps - LOTS of clamps
> a. I do a lot of assembly work after I saw the pieces. Therefore I use a lot of 4" and 6" quick clamps.
> 
> 6. Sanding Accessories
> a. From sandpaper to sanding sticks to a random orbit sander and finally just lots of sandpaper.
> 
> 7. Machining Parts.
> a. I use a Dremel system that has a router table, router base, drill press stand and lots of sanding accessories. For the items I make, or will be making, this seems the best systems for me. I will be purchasing a router bit system from Sloan's Woodshop that fits the Dremel system.
> 
> This is my system and wish list. I am not saying it is the best or will work for everyone. I wish to hear your input. I have not found posted a list like this and therefore went looking on my own.
> 
> I hope this helps and happy scrolling.


1. A stool is another good item. I sit on one when I am scrolling because my feet and back usually hurt if I don't.
2. Spray adhesive for applying patterns.
3. Clear tape for applying over the pattern or Blue painters tape to go under the pattern like Sheila suggested in her blog.
4. Small drill bits (size based off of your blade size).

There are so many items that you don't realize you need until you stop and think about it. My wife used to put Blades in my Christmas stocking until I started ordering them online.

Thanks for the reminder of all the things I need to stock up on.


----------



## jerrells

*Arts and Crafts Items - What Sells*

Hello to all Arts and Crafts woodworkers. but aren't we all. I wish to pose a question that has no real answer. I currently sell arts and crafts type woodworking via word-of-mouth, friend to friend, advertising by posting pictures on Lumberjocks and Facebook (many friends know about these sites), and in a consignment store (this being just a week old). Now I must clarify that the scrollsaw is my primary tool of use in this operation.

My question is what sells well for you, Of course this time of year it is holiday and Christmas items. Now looking forward to January what items do I put into the mix? Perhaps doll furniture, or candle trays, or boxes of some type.

First I know that a mix of these would be best. Something for everyone. We all know if we hit the next wave then we can't make enough items. I have been in retail and marketing for many years and understand the basics. However selling like this is somewhat new to me. I know that advertising is the key however expense is the issue.

Any and all input is welcomed and valued. Thanks for your time to review this information.


----------



## joesawdust

jerrells said:


> *Arts and Crafts Items - What Sells*
> 
> Hello to all Arts and Crafts woodworkers. but aren't we all. I wish to pose a question that has no real answer. I currently sell arts and crafts type woodworking via word-of-mouth, friend to friend, advertising by posting pictures on Lumberjocks and Facebook (many friends know about these sites), and in a consignment store (this being just a week old). Now I must clarify that the scrollsaw is my primary tool of use in this operation.
> 
> My question is what sells well for you, Of course this time of year it is holiday and Christmas items. Now looking forward to January what items do I put into the mix? Perhaps doll furniture, or candle trays, or boxes of some type.
> 
> First I know that a mix of these would be best. Something for everyone. We all know if we hit the next wave then we can't make enough items. I have been in retail and marketing for many years and understand the basics. However selling like this is somewhat new to me. I know that advertising is the key however expense is the issue.
> 
> Any and all input is welcomed and valued. Thanks for your time to review this information.


This is the million dollar question. Lately at the farmers market and craft shows i have done well with ornaments, personalized desk nameplates, keychains, and other small stuff. A lot depends on your target market of course. Have you checked out any craft shows in your area? In my area it seems that a lot of churches and other civic organizations are having their fall craft sales in Oct. and Nov. . Word of mouth is always good, just getting the word out is challenging sometimes, I feel that by doing the market and other shows that we have been doing, even though we haven't made a fortune, has given me a lot of exposure that I wouldn't get otherwise. With the type items we make, I feel like that people will be more apt to buy if they can see it in person. I also take my laptop with me to these shows so I can show people other patterns that i have available. There is always http://www.etsy.com/ and http://www.madeitmyself.com/ or https://www.artfire.com


----------



## simarilan

jerrells said:


> *Arts and Crafts Items - What Sells*
> 
> Hello to all Arts and Crafts woodworkers. but aren't we all. I wish to pose a question that has no real answer. I currently sell arts and crafts type woodworking via word-of-mouth, friend to friend, advertising by posting pictures on Lumberjocks and Facebook (many friends know about these sites), and in a consignment store (this being just a week old). Now I must clarify that the scrollsaw is my primary tool of use in this operation.
> 
> My question is what sells well for you, Of course this time of year it is holiday and Christmas items. Now looking forward to January what items do I put into the mix? Perhaps doll furniture, or candle trays, or boxes of some type.
> 
> First I know that a mix of these would be best. Something for everyone. We all know if we hit the next wave then we can't make enough items. I have been in retail and marketing for many years and understand the basics. However selling like this is somewhat new to me. I know that advertising is the key however expense is the issue.
> 
> Any and all input is welcomed and valued. Thanks for your time to review this information.


That is an interesting question, and of course there is no pat answer. I have been playing in the "making stuff to sell" arena for a couple of years, and still don't have a handle on it. You never really know till you put it out there. 
I do think it has a lot to do with the area you sell your stuff, and where you show your stuff in that area. I live in West Texas, and have found that just about anything with a Texas theme will sell. I have also sold a bunch of cowboy / cowgirl wine bottle holders http://lumberjocks.com/projects/51213 there is a Santa version of the wine holder that does well this time of year. The majority of these were sold at a wine shop, but they also do well at consignment stores and art/craft fairs. The wine shop is a good place to move wine related items, epically those that have a Texas or western theme. Large items such as small bars, tables, clocks, etc. sell better at consignment stores which makes sense. Some really good advice I read on LumberJocks a few months ago was "don't try to compete with WalMart".

I saw your latest post, and was wondering what kind of scroll saw you use?
I bought a less expensive (Porter Cable) last year for some special projects,
and found I really enjoy scrolling.
Thinking about upgrading. 
Also went to your profile and saw the rest of your projects, very good.
I did notice you make ointments and crosses, do they sell?


----------



## jerrells

*On the way to the Scrollsaw*

An interesting thing happen on the way to the scrollsaw, so to speak. Several customers have ask for special designs the Christmas. Well without LJ's and all the many friends and excellant examples here I would have had a much harder time. A special thanks to Shelia Landry and to Steve Good for taking time to respond to requests. Also, to many LJ's who have responded, invarious ways, to requests for information.

It seems that the more you get into this scrollsaw stuff, the more you get into it. The more ideas, hopefully the more requests from customers, and thank God a little more talent.

I have made my list of action items that I wish to accomplish this year. Most I will but a few are a reach for sure. Between my products at the consignment store, craft fairs and customers orders I did right well last year. Now I have got to plan bigger and that I have done.

So lets all have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year and then it is off to 2012.


----------



## jerrells

*New Scroll Saw Score - Part 2*

Well I guess I ran a foul of the posting laws yesterday. In my excitement of getting a new Scroll Saw I assume that I posted it in the wrong area. Not that I have not seen lots of other posting place there that did not belong - Oh well lesson learned.

As I have stated in my past post, I have begun reviewing my "business plan" for 2012. One of the items on the list is/was a better Scrollsaw. The Dewalt or Delta was the two of choice in my price range. I have been searching Craig's List for several weeks looking for one to purchase. I found several but in my opinion they were either "well used" or were asking too much. Yesterday I found the saw I wanted, at the price I wanted to pay, and from the person that I felt comfortable in purchasing from.

As I am sure anyone knows, the DeWalt Type 1 is the only one to consider. The Type 2 is the newer model made "overseas" and has some reported issues. Some of those are the table not being flat, the tension lever not working correctly and (I guess) other problems. Now I am not claiming to be any type of expert here but this is just what I have seen printed.

Now my project of reorganizing the garage to fit one more woodworking tool into space available is a project that must be accomplished THIS WEEK.

Anyway, I now have my new (to me) saw and have used it for one small project. It works SOOOO much better than my previous one purchased from the BIG BOX hardware store. I now can understand what Shelia, and others, said in their posts about purchasing only the upper end units. However I still have a passion for us that could not afford to enter the world of 'Scroll Sawing" at that price level.

I hope to post several "WOODWORKING" projects from the new saw soon and as always Thanks for Looking.


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *New Scroll Saw Score - Part 2*
> 
> Well I guess I ran a foul of the posting laws yesterday. In my excitement of getting a new Scroll Saw I assume that I posted it in the wrong area. Not that I have not seen lots of other posting place there that did not belong - Oh well lesson learned.
> 
> As I have stated in my past post, I have begun reviewing my "business plan" for 2012. One of the items on the list is/was a better Scrollsaw. The Dewalt or Delta was the two of choice in my price range. I have been searching Craig's List for several weeks looking for one to purchase. I found several but in my opinion they were either "well used" or were asking too much. Yesterday I found the saw I wanted, at the price I wanted to pay, and from the person that I felt comfortable in purchasing from.
> 
> As I am sure anyone knows, the DeWalt Type 1 is the only one to consider. The Type 2 is the newer model made "overseas" and has some reported issues. Some of those are the table not being flat, the tension lever not working correctly and (I guess) other problems. Now I am not claiming to be any type of expert here but this is just what I have seen printed.
> 
> Now my project of reorganizing the garage to fit one more woodworking tool into space available is a project that must be accomplished THIS WEEK.
> 
> Anyway, I now have my new (to me) saw and have used it for one small project. It works SOOOO much better than my previous one purchased from the BIG BOX hardware store. I now can understand what Shelia, and others, said in their posts about purchasing only the upper end units. However I still have a passion for us that could not afford to enter the world of 'Scroll Sawing" at that price level.
> 
> I hope to post several "WOODWORKING" projects from the new saw soon and as always Thanks for Looking.


I didn't really see where it was posted before, Jerrell. I just followed the link. In any case, I am so happy you got a nice saw to work with. It will make all the difference in the world and make your scroll sawing so much more fun! I can't wait to see the wonderful projects that you make. Nothing will stop you now! Have fun reorganizing and getting to know your new saw!

Sheila


----------



## RussInMichigan

jerrells said:


> *New Scroll Saw Score - Part 2*
> 
> Well I guess I ran a foul of the posting laws yesterday. In my excitement of getting a new Scroll Saw I assume that I posted it in the wrong area. Not that I have not seen lots of other posting place there that did not belong - Oh well lesson learned.
> 
> As I have stated in my past post, I have begun reviewing my "business plan" for 2012. One of the items on the list is/was a better Scrollsaw. The Dewalt or Delta was the two of choice in my price range. I have been searching Craig's List for several weeks looking for one to purchase. I found several but in my opinion they were either "well used" or were asking too much. Yesterday I found the saw I wanted, at the price I wanted to pay, and from the person that I felt comfortable in purchasing from.
> 
> As I am sure anyone knows, the DeWalt Type 1 is the only one to consider. The Type 2 is the newer model made "overseas" and has some reported issues. Some of those are the table not being flat, the tension lever not working correctly and (I guess) other problems. Now I am not claiming to be any type of expert here but this is just what I have seen printed.
> 
> Now my project of reorganizing the garage to fit one more woodworking tool into space available is a project that must be accomplished THIS WEEK.
> 
> Anyway, I now have my new (to me) saw and have used it for one small project. It works SOOOO much better than my previous one purchased from the BIG BOX hardware store. I now can understand what Shelia, and others, said in their posts about purchasing only the upper end units. However I still have a passion for us that could not afford to enter the world of 'Scroll Sawing" at that price level.
> 
> I hope to post several "WOODWORKING" projects from the new saw soon and as always Thanks for Looking.


jerrells,
I was glad to see your new saw, aside from having a just a twinge of envy over the great deal you found.

For the purposes of the lumberjocks site as a whole I understand the wish to keep the actual finished projects fancied-from-wood separate from other concerns. But, at the same time, I wish there were more sensitivity and common sense applied to guiding people who post, at all, and especially toward those whose posts don't make it into the precise category. Not all of us are experienced at posting. Not all of us use English as our native tongue. Not all of us have great eyesight enabling us to ferret out all the differences between the types of posts.

I'm glad you don't seem to have let the rude comments on your tool-gloat bother you, but they did bother me. I love your work, and I'm hoping that with your new saw you will continue impressing us with your fine craftsmanship.


----------



## N6DSW

jerrells said:


> *New Scroll Saw Score - Part 2*
> 
> Well I guess I ran a foul of the posting laws yesterday. In my excitement of getting a new Scroll Saw I assume that I posted it in the wrong area. Not that I have not seen lots of other posting place there that did not belong - Oh well lesson learned.
> 
> As I have stated in my past post, I have begun reviewing my "business plan" for 2012. One of the items on the list is/was a better Scrollsaw. The Dewalt or Delta was the two of choice in my price range. I have been searching Craig's List for several weeks looking for one to purchase. I found several but in my opinion they were either "well used" or were asking too much. Yesterday I found the saw I wanted, at the price I wanted to pay, and from the person that I felt comfortable in purchasing from.
> 
> As I am sure anyone knows, the DeWalt Type 1 is the only one to consider. The Type 2 is the newer model made "overseas" and has some reported issues. Some of those are the table not being flat, the tension lever not working correctly and (I guess) other problems. Now I am not claiming to be any type of expert here but this is just what I have seen printed.
> 
> Now my project of reorganizing the garage to fit one more woodworking tool into space available is a project that must be accomplished THIS WEEK.
> 
> Anyway, I now have my new (to me) saw and have used it for one small project. It works SOOOO much better than my previous one purchased from the BIG BOX hardware store. I now can understand what Shelia, and others, said in their posts about purchasing only the upper end units. However I still have a passion for us that could not afford to enter the world of 'Scroll Sawing" at that price level.
> 
> I hope to post several "WOODWORKING" projects from the new saw soon and as always Thanks for Looking.


I just spotted this blog and am trying to get caught up as quickly as I can.

After seeing some fantastic marquetry work inlaid into some lathe projects by one of the demonstrators at this years American Association of Woodturners symposium in San Jose, I am thinking about expanding my skill set and trying scroll work.

My question to you all is how does one tell the difference between the DeWalt Type 1's and Type II's? Other than digging for a "Manufactured in" stamp of some sort on the machine. Probably in the least accessible area of the machine….

-Dave


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *New Scroll Saw Score - Part 2*
> 
> Well I guess I ran a foul of the posting laws yesterday. In my excitement of getting a new Scroll Saw I assume that I posted it in the wrong area. Not that I have not seen lots of other posting place there that did not belong - Oh well lesson learned.
> 
> As I have stated in my past post, I have begun reviewing my "business plan" for 2012. One of the items on the list is/was a better Scrollsaw. The Dewalt or Delta was the two of choice in my price range. I have been searching Craig's List for several weeks looking for one to purchase. I found several but in my opinion they were either "well used" or were asking too much. Yesterday I found the saw I wanted, at the price I wanted to pay, and from the person that I felt comfortable in purchasing from.
> 
> As I am sure anyone knows, the DeWalt Type 1 is the only one to consider. The Type 2 is the newer model made "overseas" and has some reported issues. Some of those are the table not being flat, the tension lever not working correctly and (I guess) other problems. Now I am not claiming to be any type of expert here but this is just what I have seen printed.
> 
> Now my project of reorganizing the garage to fit one more woodworking tool into space available is a project that must be accomplished THIS WEEK.
> 
> Anyway, I now have my new (to me) saw and have used it for one small project. It works SOOOO much better than my previous one purchased from the BIG BOX hardware store. I now can understand what Shelia, and others, said in their posts about purchasing only the upper end units. However I still have a passion for us that could not afford to enter the world of 'Scroll Sawing" at that price level.
> 
> I hope to post several "WOODWORKING" projects from the new saw soon and as always Thanks for Looking.


Well, on the motor it states whether it is "Type 1" or "Type 2". It is pretty much in plain site and not hard to get to:



















Other than that, the Type 1 is about 13 lbs. heavier than the Type 2 DW788. Although you probably aren't going to whip out a scale to see. 

While there are some who have the Type 2 who have not had any trouble with it, it has noticeably more issues with it. If you can, try for the Type 1 which is much better made in my opinion.

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

jerrells said:


> *New Scroll Saw Score - Part 2*
> 
> Well I guess I ran a foul of the posting laws yesterday. In my excitement of getting a new Scroll Saw I assume that I posted it in the wrong area. Not that I have not seen lots of other posting place there that did not belong - Oh well lesson learned.
> 
> As I have stated in my past post, I have begun reviewing my "business plan" for 2012. One of the items on the list is/was a better Scrollsaw. The Dewalt or Delta was the two of choice in my price range. I have been searching Craig's List for several weeks looking for one to purchase. I found several but in my opinion they were either "well used" or were asking too much. Yesterday I found the saw I wanted, at the price I wanted to pay, and from the person that I felt comfortable in purchasing from.
> 
> As I am sure anyone knows, the DeWalt Type 1 is the only one to consider. The Type 2 is the newer model made "overseas" and has some reported issues. Some of those are the table not being flat, the tension lever not working correctly and (I guess) other problems. Now I am not claiming to be any type of expert here but this is just what I have seen printed.
> 
> Now my project of reorganizing the garage to fit one more woodworking tool into space available is a project that must be accomplished THIS WEEK.
> 
> Anyway, I now have my new (to me) saw and have used it for one small project. It works SOOOO much better than my previous one purchased from the BIG BOX hardware store. I now can understand what Shelia, and others, said in their posts about purchasing only the upper end units. However I still have a passion for us that could not afford to enter the world of 'Scroll Sawing" at that price level.
> 
> I hope to post several "WOODWORKING" projects from the new saw soon and as always Thanks for Looking.


YES N6DSW - when I went looking for a DeWalt I was sure it must be a Type 1. I have heard so many stories (bad) about the type II. Most of them deal with the table. NOt sayuing I am an expert but just listening to advice.


----------



## N6DSW

jerrells said:


> *New Scroll Saw Score - Part 2*
> 
> Well I guess I ran a foul of the posting laws yesterday. In my excitement of getting a new Scroll Saw I assume that I posted it in the wrong area. Not that I have not seen lots of other posting place there that did not belong - Oh well lesson learned.
> 
> As I have stated in my past post, I have begun reviewing my "business plan" for 2012. One of the items on the list is/was a better Scrollsaw. The Dewalt or Delta was the two of choice in my price range. I have been searching Craig's List for several weeks looking for one to purchase. I found several but in my opinion they were either "well used" or were asking too much. Yesterday I found the saw I wanted, at the price I wanted to pay, and from the person that I felt comfortable in purchasing from.
> 
> As I am sure anyone knows, the DeWalt Type 1 is the only one to consider. The Type 2 is the newer model made "overseas" and has some reported issues. Some of those are the table not being flat, the tension lever not working correctly and (I guess) other problems. Now I am not claiming to be any type of expert here but this is just what I have seen printed.
> 
> Now my project of reorganizing the garage to fit one more woodworking tool into space available is a project that must be accomplished THIS WEEK.
> 
> Anyway, I now have my new (to me) saw and have used it for one small project. It works SOOOO much better than my previous one purchased from the BIG BOX hardware store. I now can understand what Shelia, and others, said in their posts about purchasing only the upper end units. However I still have a passion for us that could not afford to enter the world of 'Scroll Sawing" at that price level.
> 
> I hope to post several "WOODWORKING" projects from the new saw soon and as always Thanks for Looking.


Thanks for the reply. Now I know what to look for.

-Dave


----------



## jerrells

*What a Difference a Scrollsaw Makes*

As anyone knows who has glanced at my postings, I owned (still do but trying to sell) a Porter Cable scrollsaw. YES I had my rants about it but, all in all, I think that I made it produce to its maximum level. I never understood its problems because it was the only scrollsaw that I had ever owned. AND YES I defended it as an entry price scrollsaw because I feel that some just can't afford the higher priced units BUT should still try the art of scrollsawing. I DID.

Now with some extra money from a craft show and others sales I have purchased a used (but not much) DeWalt 788 Type 1 (the original American made) scrollsaw. What a difference a scroll saw makes. Precision, ease of use, ability to control the blade path better, a blower tube that actually works, and on and on. YES it is a much bigger saw and I won't be hoisting it around the garage ANY. A lady at my part time job asked how big could I make a piece of work now and I said, "40" by 40" by 2 1/4" thick". WELL that is a bit of a push but we get the idea.
I have spent the two weeks of owning the saw refitting this old kitchen cabinet to be a stand and accessory items, like blade tube holders, dust control and others.

Now I need to get busy and cut some wood so I can make some more money.


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *What a Difference a Scrollsaw Makes*
> 
> As anyone knows who has glanced at my postings, I owned (still do but trying to sell) a Porter Cable scrollsaw. YES I had my rants about it but, all in all, I think that I made it produce to its maximum level. I never understood its problems because it was the only scrollsaw that I had ever owned. AND YES I defended it as an entry price scrollsaw because I feel that some just can't afford the higher priced units BUT should still try the art of scrollsawing. I DID.
> 
> Now with some extra money from a craft show and others sales I have purchased a used (but not much) DeWalt 788 Type 1 (the original American made) scrollsaw. What a difference a scroll saw makes. Precision, ease of use, ability to control the blade path better, a blower tube that actually works, and on and on. YES it is a much bigger saw and I won't be hoisting it around the garage ANY. A lady at my part time job asked how big could I make a piece of work now and I said, "40" by 40" by 2 1/4" thick". WELL that is a bit of a push but we get the idea.
> I have spent the two weeks of owning the saw refitting this old kitchen cabinet to be a stand and accessory items, like blade tube holders, dust control and others.
> 
> Now I need to get busy and cut some wood so I can make some more money.


Hi, Jerrell:
I can't wait to see the nice things you will create with your new saw! It will make things so much fun and I am sure that you will have so much fun working on it you will spend even more time there! Congratulations on a great step up!

Sheila


----------



## leanne

jerrells said:


> *What a Difference a Scrollsaw Makes*
> 
> As anyone knows who has glanced at my postings, I owned (still do but trying to sell) a Porter Cable scrollsaw. YES I had my rants about it but, all in all, I think that I made it produce to its maximum level. I never understood its problems because it was the only scrollsaw that I had ever owned. AND YES I defended it as an entry price scrollsaw because I feel that some just can't afford the higher priced units BUT should still try the art of scrollsawing. I DID.
> 
> Now with some extra money from a craft show and others sales I have purchased a used (but not much) DeWalt 788 Type 1 (the original American made) scrollsaw. What a difference a scroll saw makes. Precision, ease of use, ability to control the blade path better, a blower tube that actually works, and on and on. YES it is a much bigger saw and I won't be hoisting it around the garage ANY. A lady at my part time job asked how big could I make a piece of work now and I said, "40" by 40" by 2 1/4" thick". WELL that is a bit of a push but we get the idea.
> I have spent the two weeks of owning the saw refitting this old kitchen cabinet to be a stand and accessory items, like blade tube holders, dust control and others.
> 
> Now I need to get busy and cut some wood so I can make some more money.


Hi Jerrell,
glade to see you are enjoying your new scrollsaw,have fun


----------



## huntter2022

jerrells said:


> *What a Difference a Scrollsaw Makes*
> 
> As anyone knows who has glanced at my postings, I owned (still do but trying to sell) a Porter Cable scrollsaw. YES I had my rants about it but, all in all, I think that I made it produce to its maximum level. I never understood its problems because it was the only scrollsaw that I had ever owned. AND YES I defended it as an entry price scrollsaw because I feel that some just can't afford the higher priced units BUT should still try the art of scrollsawing. I DID.
> 
> Now with some extra money from a craft show and others sales I have purchased a used (but not much) DeWalt 788 Type 1 (the original American made) scrollsaw. What a difference a scroll saw makes. Precision, ease of use, ability to control the blade path better, a blower tube that actually works, and on and on. YES it is a much bigger saw and I won't be hoisting it around the garage ANY. A lady at my part time job asked how big could I make a piece of work now and I said, "40" by 40" by 2 1/4" thick". WELL that is a bit of a push but we get the idea.
> I have spent the two weeks of owning the saw refitting this old kitchen cabinet to be a stand and accessory items, like blade tube holders, dust control and others.
> 
> Now I need to get busy and cut some wood so I can make some more money.


Hi Jerrell !
Let the saw dust fly . Congrats's on the dewalt


----------



## jerrells

*Sound Level Reduction*

OK Scrollers, and anyone else, I need some help and information. I went to see an ENT for one of those check up things. After a lot of questions he was none too happy that I scrollsaw or anything else related to power tools. Now I use a DeWalt (52DB there) and a bucket head vac. but I can find its noise rating. I have been wearing the over the head earmuffs (with a 25DB noise reduction rating). Today after a lot of research I purchase some of the foam inserts as a second level of protection.

Now the question, in general, is "what do you use" and "have you experienced any issues with hearing while prolong use of a scrollsaw. My ENT's suggestion was "give it up". Well I will give up most any tool in my shop however he is going to get a fight over the scrollsaw.

On solution is that I could turn off the vac. until the very end and then clean up the area. That would reduce the exposure to that noise level.

A second idea is that I could enclose the vac. in some sound damping material or case to help with its noise.

I read online that only noise above 90DB for prolonged periods is harmful. Well what is one to do - any input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *Sound Level Reduction*
> 
> OK Scrollers, and anyone else, I need some help and information. I went to see an ENT for one of those check up things. After a lot of questions he was none too happy that I scrollsaw or anything else related to power tools. Now I use a DeWalt (52DB there) and a bucket head vac. but I can find its noise rating. I have been wearing the over the head earmuffs (with a 25DB noise reduction rating). Today after a lot of research I purchase some of the foam inserts as a second level of protection.
> 
> Now the question, in general, is "what do you use" and "have you experienced any issues with hearing while prolong use of a scrollsaw. My ENT's suggestion was "give it up". Well I will give up most any tool in my shop however he is going to get a fight over the scrollsaw.
> 
> On solution is that I could turn off the vac. until the very end and then clean up the area. That would reduce the exposure to that noise level.
> 
> A second idea is that I could enclose the vac. in some sound damping material or case to help with its noise.
> 
> I read online that only noise above 90DB for prolonged periods is harmful. Well what is one to do - any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I don't know, Jerrell. I don't use the vac the whole time I am scrollsawing. The only time I would maybe consider doing so is if I am cutting something really 'dusty' like MDF or something with a larger blade that will kick up more dust. I find the dust minimal and just pull the ole shop vac out of the closet when I am finished (or when I get up to stretch or get something to drink if it is a long project) and that seems to do the job very well.

Many times I use cordless headphones with my favorite music playing (which can be anything from Mozart to Pink Floyd) and I don't hear any saw noise. I don't know what the DB levels are, but I never experience any problems or have any hearing loss when last checked.

Are you having issues with your hearing? Just wondering and I hope you don't mind me asking. It seems pretty extreme for him to just say "give it up" when I think it is one of the quietest tools in the shop. I don't get it. :/

Sheila


----------



## SCR0LL3R

jerrells said:


> *Sound Level Reduction*
> 
> OK Scrollers, and anyone else, I need some help and information. I went to see an ENT for one of those check up things. After a lot of questions he was none too happy that I scrollsaw or anything else related to power tools. Now I use a DeWalt (52DB there) and a bucket head vac. but I can find its noise rating. I have been wearing the over the head earmuffs (with a 25DB noise reduction rating). Today after a lot of research I purchase some of the foam inserts as a second level of protection.
> 
> Now the question, in general, is "what do you use" and "have you experienced any issues with hearing while prolong use of a scrollsaw. My ENT's suggestion was "give it up". Well I will give up most any tool in my shop however he is going to get a fight over the scrollsaw.
> 
> On solution is that I could turn off the vac. until the very end and then clean up the area. That would reduce the exposure to that noise level.
> 
> A second idea is that I could enclose the vac. in some sound damping material or case to help with its noise.
> 
> I read online that only noise above 90DB for prolonged periods is harmful. Well what is one to do - any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I would expect that while cutting you are getting far louder than 52 db with the scroll saw but my guess would be that with 25 db of protection from the earmuffs you should be well within safe range. (Even better with the foam inserts added) For that matter I can't see any reason why you shouldn't be able to use nearly all power tools as long as you can find good ear protection. It seems to me that your doctor was being quite ignorant. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## simarilan

jerrells said:


> *Sound Level Reduction*
> 
> OK Scrollers, and anyone else, I need some help and information. I went to see an ENT for one of those check up things. After a lot of questions he was none too happy that I scrollsaw or anything else related to power tools. Now I use a DeWalt (52DB there) and a bucket head vac. but I can find its noise rating. I have been wearing the over the head earmuffs (with a 25DB noise reduction rating). Today after a lot of research I purchase some of the foam inserts as a second level of protection.
> 
> Now the question, in general, is "what do you use" and "have you experienced any issues with hearing while prolong use of a scrollsaw. My ENT's suggestion was "give it up". Well I will give up most any tool in my shop however he is going to get a fight over the scrollsaw.
> 
> On solution is that I could turn off the vac. until the very end and then clean up the area. That would reduce the exposure to that noise level.
> 
> A second idea is that I could enclose the vac. in some sound damping material or case to help with its noise.
> 
> I read online that only noise above 90DB for prolonged periods is harmful. Well what is one to do - any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Am going to have to go with Keith - If you think you need to go see another ENT


----------



## Nighthawk

jerrells said:


> *Sound Level Reduction*
> 
> OK Scrollers, and anyone else, I need some help and information. I went to see an ENT for one of those check up things. After a lot of questions he was none too happy that I scrollsaw or anything else related to power tools. Now I use a DeWalt (52DB there) and a bucket head vac. but I can find its noise rating. I have been wearing the over the head earmuffs (with a 25DB noise reduction rating). Today after a lot of research I purchase some of the foam inserts as a second level of protection.
> 
> Now the question, in general, is "what do you use" and "have you experienced any issues with hearing while prolong use of a scrollsaw. My ENT's suggestion was "give it up". Well I will give up most any tool in my shop however he is going to get a fight over the scrollsaw.
> 
> On solution is that I could turn off the vac. until the very end and then clean up the area. That would reduce the exposure to that noise level.
> 
> A second idea is that I could enclose the vac. in some sound damping material or case to help with its noise.
> 
> I read online that only noise above 90DB for prolonged periods is harmful. Well what is one to do - any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I just normally wear standard ear muffs when using most of my power tools, however will admit I don't withthe scroll saw… hmmm maybe I should…


----------



## ScrollSawVideo

jerrells said:


> *Sound Level Reduction*
> 
> OK Scrollers, and anyone else, I need some help and information. I went to see an ENT for one of those check up things. After a lot of questions he was none too happy that I scrollsaw or anything else related to power tools. Now I use a DeWalt (52DB there) and a bucket head vac. but I can find its noise rating. I have been wearing the over the head earmuffs (with a 25DB noise reduction rating). Today after a lot of research I purchase some of the foam inserts as a second level of protection.
> 
> Now the question, in general, is "what do you use" and "have you experienced any issues with hearing while prolong use of a scrollsaw. My ENT's suggestion was "give it up". Well I will give up most any tool in my shop however he is going to get a fight over the scrollsaw.
> 
> On solution is that I could turn off the vac. until the very end and then clean up the area. That would reduce the exposure to that noise level.
> 
> A second idea is that I could enclose the vac. in some sound damping material or case to help with its noise.
> 
> I read online that only noise above 90DB for prolonged periods is harmful. Well what is one to do - any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Using a vacuum the whole time is useless for me. Right next to my scrollsaw I have an air filtration system (JDS ). The air intake is approx 15 inches away from the ss table. This will get most airborne dust while you are scrolling. The noise is about 1/4 of a vacuum. After every 20-25 cuts I will use a 1 gallon wet dry vac to get all the heavier debris. The 1 g vac sits perfectly on the Dewalt stand and out of the way. You can see my setup in one of my videos, here's a link….www.scrollsawvideo.com/tutorials/

The JDS air filtration costs around 275.00 and the one g vac about 20.00. Look for similar air systems for cheaper prices, I have seen the Delta version as low as 129.00. My scrollroom is a converted basement bedroom approx 14×16. The dust doesn't leave that room.


----------



## tbird1963

jerrells said:


> *Sound Level Reduction*
> 
> OK Scrollers, and anyone else, I need some help and information. I went to see an ENT for one of those check up things. After a lot of questions he was none too happy that I scrollsaw or anything else related to power tools. Now I use a DeWalt (52DB there) and a bucket head vac. but I can find its noise rating. I have been wearing the over the head earmuffs (with a 25DB noise reduction rating). Today after a lot of research I purchase some of the foam inserts as a second level of protection.
> 
> Now the question, in general, is "what do you use" and "have you experienced any issues with hearing while prolong use of a scrollsaw. My ENT's suggestion was "give it up". Well I will give up most any tool in my shop however he is going to get a fight over the scrollsaw.
> 
> On solution is that I could turn off the vac. until the very end and then clean up the area. That would reduce the exposure to that noise level.
> 
> A second idea is that I could enclose the vac. in some sound damping material or case to help with its noise.
> 
> I read online that only noise above 90DB for prolonged periods is harmful. Well what is one to do - any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


my scroll table has a hose running to it to lightly blow the dust off my work


----------



## paul44224

jerrells said:


> *Sound Level Reduction*
> 
> OK Scrollers, and anyone else, I need some help and information. I went to see an ENT for one of those check up things. After a lot of questions he was none too happy that I scrollsaw or anything else related to power tools. Now I use a DeWalt (52DB there) and a bucket head vac. but I can find its noise rating. I have been wearing the over the head earmuffs (with a 25DB noise reduction rating). Today after a lot of research I purchase some of the foam inserts as a second level of protection.
> 
> Now the question, in general, is "what do you use" and "have you experienced any issues with hearing while prolong use of a scrollsaw. My ENT's suggestion was "give it up". Well I will give up most any tool in my shop however he is going to get a fight over the scrollsaw.
> 
> On solution is that I could turn off the vac. until the very end and then clean up the area. That would reduce the exposure to that noise level.
> 
> A second idea is that I could enclose the vac. in some sound damping material or case to help with its noise.
> 
> I read online that only noise above 90DB for prolonged periods is harmful. Well what is one to do - any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I just use a pair of foam ear plugs, and sometimes a pair of headphones over them for some music. Works great even if I am scrolling with my Craftsman saw. My Hawk is much quieter. I also don't run my shop vac while scrolling. But every break or when I'm done for the day, I vac. 
I went to an ENT guy about a year ago. Told me the same thing, quit woodworking. I do wear the earplugs all the time now, though, while woodworking. 
Paul


----------



## jerrells

*Next Steps - or which way is up*

OK scrollers - I have been scrolling for about two years and have posted many projects. What is next on the business plan. This is the question I can't seem to answer. What way do you take you hobby/ part time business and still make it FUN. I have kinda been in a lull since Christmas.

I have done many craft shows and they seem fun and I do sell well at them but they seem few at this time of the year. I would love to have one about every six weeks to two months but that is not just happening.

"Word of mouth" selling ain't working. I advertise through Facebook, many friends know what I do, I pass out tons of cards both at craft shows and anywhere else. I have a photo book that I freely pass around. I have heard from many friends that someone "just wishes they had one of your items".

I have done more than a few FREE project and for really special causes. I was not looking for any type of return from these however just something.

I belong to The Crafter's Co-Op (on Facebook) which is a lovely craft store in Wylie, TX that displays my and many other wonderful handmade craft items. The store is only about five months old and is owned and run by a wonderful lady and puts her heart and money into the project. Sales were good in November and December and the Arts and Crafts show that they provided for us to attend was outstanding.

I have looked at ETSY but just can't make up my mind. is it YES/NO or NO/YES???? Many people do very well there and, I guess, some do not.

Now back to the central part of the question. How do I expand and craft I love so well and still, for the most part, keep it part time. YES I am retired and have lots of free time. IT always seems that each day is filled with something. I think I may have posted this question before however I hope you see that I still do not have an answer. If you do please share - specifics would be nice.


----------



## mainwoodworks

jerrells said:


> *Next Steps - or which way is up*
> 
> OK scrollers - I have been scrolling for about two years and have posted many projects. What is next on the business plan. This is the question I can't seem to answer. What way do you take you hobby/ part time business and still make it FUN. I have kinda been in a lull since Christmas.
> 
> I have done many craft shows and they seem fun and I do sell well at them but they seem few at this time of the year. I would love to have one about every six weeks to two months but that is not just happening.
> 
> "Word of mouth" selling ain't working. I advertise through Facebook, many friends know what I do, I pass out tons of cards both at craft shows and anywhere else. I have a photo book that I freely pass around. I have heard from many friends that someone "just wishes they had one of your items".
> 
> I have done more than a few FREE project and for really special causes. I was not looking for any type of return from these however just something.
> 
> I belong to The Crafter's Co-Op (on Facebook) which is a lovely craft store in Wylie, TX that displays my and many other wonderful handmade craft items. The store is only about five months old and is owned and run by a wonderful lady and puts her heart and money into the project. Sales were good in November and December and the Arts and Crafts show that they provided for us to attend was outstanding.
> 
> I have looked at ETSY but just can't make up my mind. is it YES/NO or NO/YES???? Many people do very well there and, I guess, some do not.
> 
> Now back to the central part of the question. How do I expand and craft I love so well and still, for the most part, keep it part time. YES I am retired and have lots of free time. IT always seems that each day is filled with something. I think I may have posted this question before however I hope you see that I still do not have an answer. If you do please share - specifics would be nice.


I have a friend who sells on ETSY, and claims to do very well. I have not tried it my self so can't say for sure.
He sells boxes (really novice type boxes). Says he has tried EBAY and Craig's list without any success.
You can take it for what it's worth.


----------



## MrsN

jerrells said:


> *Next Steps - or which way is up*
> 
> OK scrollers - I have been scrolling for about two years and have posted many projects. What is next on the business plan. This is the question I can't seem to answer. What way do you take you hobby/ part time business and still make it FUN. I have kinda been in a lull since Christmas.
> 
> I have done many craft shows and they seem fun and I do sell well at them but they seem few at this time of the year. I would love to have one about every six weeks to two months but that is not just happening.
> 
> "Word of mouth" selling ain't working. I advertise through Facebook, many friends know what I do, I pass out tons of cards both at craft shows and anywhere else. I have a photo book that I freely pass around. I have heard from many friends that someone "just wishes they had one of your items".
> 
> I have done more than a few FREE project and for really special causes. I was not looking for any type of return from these however just something.
> 
> I belong to The Crafter's Co-Op (on Facebook) which is a lovely craft store in Wylie, TX that displays my and many other wonderful handmade craft items. The store is only about five months old and is owned and run by a wonderful lady and puts her heart and money into the project. Sales were good in November and December and the Arts and Crafts show that they provided for us to attend was outstanding.
> 
> I have looked at ETSY but just can't make up my mind. is it YES/NO or NO/YES???? Many people do very well there and, I guess, some do not.
> 
> Now back to the central part of the question. How do I expand and craft I love so well and still, for the most part, keep it part time. YES I am retired and have lots of free time. IT always seems that each day is filled with something. I think I may have posted this question before however I hope you see that I still do not have an answer. If you do please share - specifics would be nice.


etsy requires alot of effort to work well, just like anything. You have to go out and do the social networking and stuff to get people to look. There are a couple other similar sites, but no one I know has heard of the other sites so I stick with etsy. I haven't made it rich from etsy but I'm ok with that. The costs associated with ETSY are pretty low, so it is fairly low risk. 
I struggle with deciding if I really want to put the work into selling stuff. I love scrolling but selling is about way more then scrolling, you have to take good pictures and edit them, writing up cool descriptions, posting projects, marketing products, spend time doing social networking things, facebook, tweeting and everything else, chatting it up on forums, not to mention packing up products for shipping, spending days on a project for someone only to have them change their mind. Some times the effort seems worth it, and other times I would rather spend my time just scrolling for fun. 
ETSY sort lets me be indecisive. My store is there wether I do much or not. When I feel like doing all the extra work I can do it, and see the results. And the other times I can simply hit "Re-list" occationally to stay partically relievent.


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *Next Steps - or which way is up*
> 
> OK scrollers - I have been scrolling for about two years and have posted many projects. What is next on the business plan. This is the question I can't seem to answer. What way do you take you hobby/ part time business and still make it FUN. I have kinda been in a lull since Christmas.
> 
> I have done many craft shows and they seem fun and I do sell well at them but they seem few at this time of the year. I would love to have one about every six weeks to two months but that is not just happening.
> 
> "Word of mouth" selling ain't working. I advertise through Facebook, many friends know what I do, I pass out tons of cards both at craft shows and anywhere else. I have a photo book that I freely pass around. I have heard from many friends that someone "just wishes they had one of your items".
> 
> I have done more than a few FREE project and for really special causes. I was not looking for any type of return from these however just something.
> 
> I belong to The Crafter's Co-Op (on Facebook) which is a lovely craft store in Wylie, TX that displays my and many other wonderful handmade craft items. The store is only about five months old and is owned and run by a wonderful lady and puts her heart and money into the project. Sales were good in November and December and the Arts and Crafts show that they provided for us to attend was outstanding.
> 
> I have looked at ETSY but just can't make up my mind. is it YES/NO or NO/YES???? Many people do very well there and, I guess, some do not.
> 
> Now back to the central part of the question. How do I expand and craft I love so well and still, for the most part, keep it part time. YES I am retired and have lots of free time. IT always seems that each day is filled with something. I think I may have posted this question before however I hope you see that I still do not have an answer. If you do please share - specifics would be nice.


I think you are definitely heading in the right direction, Jerrell. My partner Keith is going through the same thing with his pens. So much of it is trial and error, and finding out which venue sells your product best. It seems that he makes a lot of his sales from word of mouth. That is sometimes hard when you are retired like you are or are like us who work from home. Offices and workplaces are good for spreading the word on your work.

Sometimes donating stuff gets people's attention and gets your product to others who may not have seen them otherwise. Maybe pick a couple of causes that are high profile and donate a piece or two. It could get people thinking about you more.

I haven't had much experience with online selling, but like you have heard of good sales and not so good. I do hear that people like Etsy better than say Ebay because of the lower fees. Perhaps you should try it for a bit. You don't have to go all out, but just test the water.

I think that what will help you the most is to be open to trying lots of different avenues. Find which works best in your own area and put your efforts there. It sounds like you realize that and are already heading in the right direction. Good luck and keep us posted! 

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

*Additional Tools to go with a ScrollSaw*

As I continue my scrollsaw woodworking I am getting interested in a lot of ideas. Most of those ideas would be better served with additional tools other than a scrollsaw.

Now I have a reasonable good table saw, a very good router, and a Dremel tool assortment that includes a router table, drill press and other accessories. There seem to be times when I am looking for a tool to do good percision work on a small scale. It seems that the router tabloe is one of the areas where I wish I had a small unit but do not seem to find just what I am looking for. The drill press will be solved with a Skil unit that I am planning on purchasing. YES a planner would be nice but out of reach and no room in the shop.

So the question goes (begging) where do you find your tools for small work. It seems that all of the sources I have looked at either do not have a unit or some unknown name from somewhere.

So, if you will, share some resources.


----------



## jerrells

*Additional Tools to Accompany a Scrollsaw*

I posted the forum topic here, and on other forums, and really did not get an answer. Perhaps it is not that easy to answer. Perhaps I misstated the question. Perhaps it depends on the type of scrollsawing one does (which in my case is mostly fretwork). Well after lots of conversation and thoughts I will attempt to answer my own question even if only for myself. In doing so I will make no mention of brands of tools but only types.

First of all I think you will need tools to reduce stock to usable sizes. That could be a tablesaw, bandsaw, jigsaw, or the scrollsaw (itself). All of these types of tools are very useful in reducing larger stock to manageable and usable sizes. There are no doubts that space limitations and budget will play a large part in this.

Secondly, I feel that you need tools to help in the final shaping of your wood pieces. These could be a router, handheld, or table mount. You could use some drilling accessories like a hand drill, or drill press, or plunge router to name a few.

Third, some types of items to help in the final preparation of the surface of the wood. A planer comes to mind and in most cases is very useful. Also, some sanding accessories. A power orbital sander or some hand sanding items. Of course a vacuum is always useful in all stages.

I suppose a large level of my frustration is that there is not a large amount, or any, or these items scaled for most scrollers. At least I have not found them. Bench top or table top items are great but we scrollers could use, in most cases smaller still units. Sometimes these units are available but made of plastic and thus reduces there usefulness, in my opinion. It would seem that some manufactures would see a market and come out with a line of tools scales for scrollers. If you know of any I would like to review them. Thanks for looking and reading.


----------



## SCR0LL3R

jerrells said:


> *Additional Tools to Accompany a Scrollsaw*
> 
> I posted the forum topic here, and on other forums, and really did not get an answer. Perhaps it is not that easy to answer. Perhaps I misstated the question. Perhaps it depends on the type of scrollsawing one does (which in my case is mostly fretwork). Well after lots of conversation and thoughts I will attempt to answer my own question even if only for myself. In doing so I will make no mention of brands of tools but only types.
> 
> First of all I think you will need tools to reduce stock to usable sizes. That could be a tablesaw, bandsaw, jigsaw, or the scrollsaw (itself). All of these types of tools are very useful in reducing larger stock to manageable and usable sizes. There are no doubts that space limitations and budget will play a large part in this.
> 
> Secondly, I feel that you need tools to help in the final shaping of your wood pieces. These could be a router, handheld, or table mount. You could use some drilling accessories like a hand drill, or drill press, or plunge router to name a few.
> 
> Third, some types of items to help in the final preparation of the surface of the wood. A planer comes to mind and in most cases is very useful. Also, some sanding accessories. A power orbital sander or some hand sanding items. Of course a vacuum is always useful in all stages.
> 
> I suppose a large level of my frustration is that there is not a large amount, or any, or these items scaled for most scrollers. At least I have not found them. Bench top or table top items are great but we scrollers could use, in most cases smaller still units. Sometimes these units are available but made of plastic and thus reduces there usefulness, in my opinion. It would seem that some manufactures would see a market and come out with a line of tools scales for scrollers. If you know of any I would like to review them. Thanks for looking and reading.


I'm not sure I agree with you on a need for smaller equipment for us scrollers. I think many of these tools can't really be scaled down much further and still be of much use. For re-sawing, you at least need a mid-sized bandsaw with moderate power to be able to re-saw wide boards for scrolling. For planing, I suppose we could use a smaller benchtop planer but the 12" models are already fairly reasonably priced, and I don't know how much cheaper it would be for something smaller. They do already make small, cheap table saws which are quite limited in their usefulness.

I guess I am fortunate to have a friend with a full shop and I don't face this problem that many starting scrollers have to work around.


----------



## jerrells

jerrells said:


> *Additional Tools to Accompany a Scrollsaw*
> 
> I posted the forum topic here, and on other forums, and really did not get an answer. Perhaps it is not that easy to answer. Perhaps I misstated the question. Perhaps it depends on the type of scrollsawing one does (which in my case is mostly fretwork). Well after lots of conversation and thoughts I will attempt to answer my own question even if only for myself. In doing so I will make no mention of brands of tools but only types.
> 
> First of all I think you will need tools to reduce stock to usable sizes. That could be a tablesaw, bandsaw, jigsaw, or the scrollsaw (itself). All of these types of tools are very useful in reducing larger stock to manageable and usable sizes. There are no doubts that space limitations and budget will play a large part in this.
> 
> Secondly, I feel that you need tools to help in the final shaping of your wood pieces. These could be a router, handheld, or table mount. You could use some drilling accessories like a hand drill, or drill press, or plunge router to name a few.
> 
> Third, some types of items to help in the final preparation of the surface of the wood. A planer comes to mind and in most cases is very useful. Also, some sanding accessories. A power orbital sander or some hand sanding items. Of course a vacuum is always useful in all stages.
> 
> I suppose a large level of my frustration is that there is not a large amount, or any, or these items scaled for most scrollers. At least I have not found them. Bench top or table top items are great but we scrollers could use, in most cases smaller still units. Sometimes these units are available but made of plastic and thus reduces there usefulness, in my opinion. It would seem that some manufactures would see a market and come out with a line of tools scales for scrollers. If you know of any I would like to review them. Thanks for looking and reading.


Thanks Keith for the reply and O YES thanks for the great article on the different type of woods.

I suppose part of the question still remains, "what equipment".

Second, most of us do not have a ready equipped shop, so what to purchase.

I tend to agree on the Horse Power issue.

We will see if we get additional responses.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

jerrells said:


> *Additional Tools to Accompany a Scrollsaw*
> 
> I posted the forum topic here, and on other forums, and really did not get an answer. Perhaps it is not that easy to answer. Perhaps I misstated the question. Perhaps it depends on the type of scrollsawing one does (which in my case is mostly fretwork). Well after lots of conversation and thoughts I will attempt to answer my own question even if only for myself. In doing so I will make no mention of brands of tools but only types.
> 
> First of all I think you will need tools to reduce stock to usable sizes. That could be a tablesaw, bandsaw, jigsaw, or the scrollsaw (itself). All of these types of tools are very useful in reducing larger stock to manageable and usable sizes. There are no doubts that space limitations and budget will play a large part in this.
> 
> Secondly, I feel that you need tools to help in the final shaping of your wood pieces. These could be a router, handheld, or table mount. You could use some drilling accessories like a hand drill, or drill press, or plunge router to name a few.
> 
> Third, some types of items to help in the final preparation of the surface of the wood. A planer comes to mind and in most cases is very useful. Also, some sanding accessories. A power orbital sander or some hand sanding items. Of course a vacuum is always useful in all stages.
> 
> I suppose a large level of my frustration is that there is not a large amount, or any, or these items scaled for most scrollers. At least I have not found them. Bench top or table top items are great but we scrollers could use, in most cases smaller still units. Sometimes these units are available but made of plastic and thus reduces there usefulness, in my opinion. It would seem that some manufactures would see a market and come out with a line of tools scales for scrollers. If you know of any I would like to review them. Thanks for looking and reading.


I don't want smaller scale tools.
I want larger ones.

Drill Press
I have a large, floor model drill press. Still though, it is only seven and a half inches from the point of the 1/16" drill bit (my most often used) to post that the drill press head mounts too. This creates a problem for some of my larger projects. When discussin this with people at the hardware store for suggestions, they often say, just use a hand drill. Then I get into the whole problem of trying my best to explain to them why, in scrolling, I need holes that are perfect and have no side to side deflection. I would love to own one of those huge drill presses with large capacity reaches to the quill.

Table Saw
I have two table saws now, a Ridgid and an old 50s era Craftsman. Both get the job done, but this is one of those tools that I have learned that I'll never think what I have is large enough.

Router
I have several routers, including a little palm router. I have tried, unsuccessfully I might add, to use a router on my finished scroll work. I'll stick with sanders on that one. I'm scared to death now of the shrappnel that a router produces from hitting the cross grain of thin finished scrolled pieces. I'll stick with sanders for finishing the edges of scroll work.

Sanders
I use three sanders mainly for my scroll work.
I am perfectly happy with my random orbit sander. It is a Ridgid brand hand held and does what it is supposed to do.
I also am happy with the Ridgid spindle/belt sander combo I have. It does a good job, without burning the wood, and I find it has a perfect sized table for my purposes.
The last sander I use is sanding disks and such in a dremil type tool. Mine is a B&D brand. It is a good tool. It must be since I now have bought another one so I can keep drill bits in one without haveing to change over for sanding operation. My only gripe with it is the variable speed setup. It has a high, medium, and low. Sometime low is too slow and medium is destructive. I would absolutely love to have actual adjustable speeds between the high, medium, and low settings.

Planer
I have a 13" lunchbox planer. It does what it is supposed to do, but I always felt it was essentually useless for much besides wasting stock, which brings me to my next entry.

Bandsaw
I built a huge 16" bandsaw just so I could resaw wood instead of running it over and over through my planer, wasting stock. I would still love to have a bigger one and may build one someday. I often use stock that is larger than this bandsaw or my planer can handle. On those cases, I'm stuck with plywood choices, which I hate.

Vacuum
I have a huge 40×50 shop and don't necessarily worry as much as some about dust collection. My main use for a vacuum in scrolling is sucking all that tiny sawdust out of the tiny fretwork holes I've cut. This is one tool that I agree with you on that I would love something smaller, if it had enough power to do the job. Currently, my Ridgid 16gallon vacuum sucks. No, I mean it really sucks, in a good way. It gets the job done. It is also large and a pain to lug out sometimes when I'm only wanting to take care of a few small parts of a larger project. 
I have, combined now, about two hundred bucks invested in three different "handheld" vaccums. They aren't worth crap for scrolling, in my opinion. They just don't have enough suction to create much usefullness for the average scroller.

Ok, these are my opinions on a lot of the tools I use. Of course there are more that I use. In every case though, I always like bigger tools. I do large projects though. Someone just doing small projects probably has an entirely different view on the subject I'm sure.


----------



## jerrells

*A Good Day in the Shop - Kinda*

Is was a good day in the shop - as Shelia would say - kind of. I have been organizing and throwing out. If I have not touched it in several years - OUT OF HERE. That is what I did not of the day. But then there is that scrollsaw sitting over there. A friend of mine wanted a hook to hand a quilt on the wall. OK first project. Now to the second.

Well I wish I had gotten to the second. As I looked at the project I did not have enough wood for that one. OK another project - NOPE not enough wood. The next - NOPE. Are you seeing the pattern I saw? Was not really prepared. This brings me back to square one. WHY NOT!!!

Well no excuses here. Scrollsawing is a part time activity for me and I make a little money at it. So why I was not prepared. DUMB PLANNING on my part. That is what hurts the most. I have been wanting to get going on several projects but failed to plan. OK lesson learned - NEXT TIME I'LL BE READY. Famous last words - RIGHT.


----------



## jerrells

*On my way to do some Scrolling*

So I have been a little behind in creating scrollsaw projects. Today was a perfect day to do some catch-up. The weather was nice with some breeze blowing and mild temperatures. I have projects all lined up and the material to complete some (see the previous post). So I was going to do some scrolling.

Well as it happens, about a week ago I noticed a black dot in front of me floating around. I realized it was some optical issue but not sure what. I learned that it could be what is called "floaters" We older people get those. So over the week the one dot turned into two then three. Then over the weekend they turned into an ugly spider like web over my right eye. I was not happy at all. Monday morning first thing I am at the eye doctor's office having an exam hoping all the time it is not cataracts. Well as it turns out it is truly "floaters" in the right eye. Again, something that happens to older people and not painful and the only cure is to wait till they settle in the bottom of the eye ball.

Now the truly bad part. I am a one eyed scroller. That is I close my left eye and look only through my right or the one with the spider web effect in it. I did OK for about two hours but the frustration of trying to look around or past the spider web just wore me out. So I stopped. I guess I won't be scrolling for several weeks.

I hate getting old.


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *On my way to do some Scrolling*
> 
> So I have been a little behind in creating scrollsaw projects. Today was a perfect day to do some catch-up. The weather was nice with some breeze blowing and mild temperatures. I have projects all lined up and the material to complete some (see the previous post). So I was going to do some scrolling.
> 
> Well as it happens, about a week ago I noticed a black dot in front of me floating around. I realized it was some optical issue but not sure what. I learned that it could be what is called "floaters" We older people get those. So over the week the one dot turned into two then three. Then over the weekend they turned into an ugly spider like web over my right eye. I was not happy at all. Monday morning first thing I am at the eye doctor's office having an exam hoping all the time it is not cataracts. Well as it turns out it is truly "floaters" in the right eye. Again, something that happens to older people and not painful and the only cure is to wait till they settle in the bottom of the eye ball.
> 
> Now the truly bad part. I am a one eyed scroller. That is I close my left eye and look only through my right or the one with the spider web effect in it. I did OK for about two hours but the frustration of trying to look around or past the spider web just wore me out. So I stopped. I guess I won't be scrolling for several weeks.
> 
> I hate getting old.


Wow, Jerrell! I am so sorry to read this. Is there any way you can wear an eye patch and be more comfortable scrolling? Maybe you could try it a little at a time when you are feeling up to it.

A couple of years ago, I discovered that I couldn't see the line when I was scrolling. It looked fuzzy to me. I wear contact lenses, but it seemed that they weren't doing the job. I got my eyes checked and it seems that I need bi-focal lenses. I tried bi-focal contact lenses for about a year and a half, but I still wasn't able to focus sharply on the line without readers. My eye doc said that it is give and take - in order to see well at a regular distance, you have to give some on the reading/close work. Bottom line is a couple months ago I went back to the single vision lenses and I use the reader type glasses for close work. It works the best for me and helps me focus how I need to when working on intricate stuff.

Yes, it is part of getting old. Our eyesight is really important to us and it is really noticeable when it changes. Hang in there and hopefully it will settle again for you and you will be able to see to work. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## N6DSW

jerrells said:


> *On my way to do some Scrolling*
> 
> So I have been a little behind in creating scrollsaw projects. Today was a perfect day to do some catch-up. The weather was nice with some breeze blowing and mild temperatures. I have projects all lined up and the material to complete some (see the previous post). So I was going to do some scrolling.
> 
> Well as it happens, about a week ago I noticed a black dot in front of me floating around. I realized it was some optical issue but not sure what. I learned that it could be what is called "floaters" We older people get those. So over the week the one dot turned into two then three. Then over the weekend they turned into an ugly spider like web over my right eye. I was not happy at all. Monday morning first thing I am at the eye doctor's office having an exam hoping all the time it is not cataracts. Well as it turns out it is truly "floaters" in the right eye. Again, something that happens to older people and not painful and the only cure is to wait till they settle in the bottom of the eye ball.
> 
> Now the truly bad part. I am a one eyed scroller. That is I close my left eye and look only through my right or the one with the spider web effect in it. I did OK for about two hours but the frustration of trying to look around or past the spider web just wore me out. So I stopped. I guess I won't be scrolling for several weeks.
> 
> I hate getting old.


Er warning. I do get a bit descriptive here. Not to freak anyone out. If you have a weak stomach talking about the human body, just skip this.

I know EXACTLY what you are talking about. I had to give up woodworking/photography/any detailed vision activities in the early 1980's when I just turned twenty. Both my eyes hemorrhaged as a side affect of long term type I diabetes. (Going on 47 years as of this year.) I always described it as looking through a very fine lace black curtain in jelly. Every time I moved my eyes the spots and "spider webs" would jiggle around in my vision. Really distracting and almost impossible to focus clearly on any detail up close most days at first. But it will clear up as the body absorbs the debris (blood in my case) inside the eye. But it does take time. Don't get discouraged.

Three years ago I had a few procedures and several surgeries to basically replace the fluid in my eyes and some other eye work. Now I can see better than 80% of folks my age. So I am getting back into woodworking after a 25 year hiatus. It isn't 100%. I still need readers. (BTW-Woodcraft sells bifocal inexpensive safety glasses. They are the only safety glasses I can wear now to see fine detail.)

Now I admit mine was an extreme case where I lost most of my daily vision and a bit more what your going through. So just give it time and the floaters will dissipate on their own. You'll learn to ignore them once they start dissolving and you get your mind into an activity. I still have one or two small spots in my left eye that they didn't get. But I don't notice them anymore unless I am thinking about them.

-Dave


----------



## ScrollSawVideo

jerrells said:


> *On my way to do some Scrolling*
> 
> So I have been a little behind in creating scrollsaw projects. Today was a perfect day to do some catch-up. The weather was nice with some breeze blowing and mild temperatures. I have projects all lined up and the material to complete some (see the previous post). So I was going to do some scrolling.
> 
> Well as it happens, about a week ago I noticed a black dot in front of me floating around. I realized it was some optical issue but not sure what. I learned that it could be what is called "floaters" We older people get those. So over the week the one dot turned into two then three. Then over the weekend they turned into an ugly spider like web over my right eye. I was not happy at all. Monday morning first thing I am at the eye doctor's office having an exam hoping all the time it is not cataracts. Well as it turns out it is truly "floaters" in the right eye. Again, something that happens to older people and not painful and the only cure is to wait till they settle in the bottom of the eye ball.
> 
> Now the truly bad part. I am a one eyed scroller. That is I close my left eye and look only through my right or the one with the spider web effect in it. I did OK for about two hours but the frustration of trying to look around or past the spider web just wore me out. So I stopped. I guess I won't be scrolling for several weeks.
> 
> I hate getting old.


Jerrell,
I know exactly how you feel. I am blind in one eye. Being born this way it is all I have ever known. It can really cause some headaches while scrolling, especially doing curves. Not only am I blind in one eye, the bad one dances around sometimes causing a blurred light to throw off the depth of items. I get many jokes from friends on how I can do such intricate work, they wonder what could be done with two eyes. Its all in good fun, we all know that nothing is personal about it. LOL. I tell them that I can cut a half blind dovetail much better this way.

As time passes I notice that the vision isn't improving but gradually getting worse. Three years ago I lost my DOT license and job. I now take the time to focus on pattern making and computer software programs. LOL….I now use a 24 inch monitor.

Any kind of eye surgery is out of the question for me. Several doctors have said that would not take the chance of screwing up the good eye that's left. I appreciate their honesty on that one.

Guess my point here is….there are many other aspects of woodworking that you can do. Search around and find another genre and try it. For me, I own two lathes but can't really focus enough on the spinning wood to be safe. Maybe you can, but be very careful if you try. Scrolling is my primary love and I continue to do it with the aid of mag lights and many breaks.

If you ever need some pep talks I am here for you.


----------



## jerrells

*Scrollsaw Planning*

On my way out to the Scrollsaw several weeks ago I realized that I did not have the wood for the intended project. So it was either run to Rockler or find a different pattern. After pattern searching for about an hour I realized that this is pointless and a waste of time.

Now I will admit to reading most all of Shelia's blog's on a daily basis. She always seems to have it under control. Also, I will admit that at one time, in my working life, I taught and sold Planning and Organizational products. Now I have gotten my act in gear and have a pending pattern project file near my desk. I, also, purchase extra wood with each trip to Rockler or the local lumber yard. Seems like I would have realized this a long time ago. In the past several weeks I have cranked out three projects and have about three more in my file.

Now next I will try to figure out how to control the Texas heat. Next week it will be back toward 100 degrees and my shop is not air conditioned.


----------



## NormG

jerrells said:


> *Scrollsaw Planning*
> 
> On my way out to the Scrollsaw several weeks ago I realized that I did not have the wood for the intended project. So it was either run to Rockler or find a different pattern. After pattern searching for about an hour I realized that this is pointless and a waste of time.
> 
> Now I will admit to reading most all of Shelia's blog's on a daily basis. She always seems to have it under control. Also, I will admit that at one time, in my working life, I taught and sold Planning and Organizational products. Now I have gotten my act in gear and have a pending pattern project file near my desk. I, also, purchase extra wood with each trip to Rockler or the local lumber yard. Seems like I would have realized this a long time ago. In the past several weeks I have cranked out three projects and have about three more in my file.
> 
> Now next I will try to figure out how to control the Texas heat. Next week it will be back toward 100 degrees and my shop is not air conditioned.


Really large fans


----------



## jerrells

*DeWalt DW788 Question*

On my DW788 where the upper part of the blade attaches it seems that that assembly is loose. There are two allen bolts that hold it in place but is seems looser than normal. The owners manual does not give instructions about tighten these or doing any maintainence in this area.

Any adivice in this area - PLEASE.


----------



## Scroller47

jerrells said:


> *DeWalt DW788 Question*
> 
> On my DW788 where the upper part of the blade attaches it seems that that assembly is loose. There are two allen bolts that hold it in place but is seems looser than normal. The owners manual does not give instructions about tighten these or doing any maintainence in this area.
> 
> Any adivice in this area - PLEASE.


Check our Rick's scroll saw website. He has info on Dewalt scrollsaws. It is at http://scrollsaws.com/
John


----------



## BigTiny

jerrells said:


> *DeWalt DW788 Question*
> 
> On my DW788 where the upper part of the blade attaches it seems that that assembly is loose. There are two allen bolts that hold it in place but is seems looser than normal. The owners manual does not give instructions about tighten these or doing any maintainence in this area.
> 
> Any adivice in this area - PLEASE.


Not to be irreverent, but I don't think Jesus used a scrollsaw.

Paul


----------



## jerrells

*Staining Baltic Birch Plywood*

OK this may be a really dumb question but here goes. Staining Baltic Birch Plywood. When you purchase it does it generally have some type of sealer on the surface. I just got finished cutting a fretwork clock out of baltic birch and staining it and it looks horrable. My only choice it to attempt to sand it and apply a different stain method. I generally get my wood from the local Rockler store but sometime purchase some from Lowes.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## awsimons

jerrells said:


> *Staining Baltic Birch Plywood*
> 
> OK this may be a really dumb question but here goes. Staining Baltic Birch Plywood. When you purchase it does it generally have some type of sealer on the surface. I just got finished cutting a fretwork clock out of baltic birch and staining it and it looks horrable. My only choice it to attempt to sand it and apply a different stain method. I generally get my wood from the local Rockler store but sometime purchase some from Lowes.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Hey Jerrell,
From what I can tell, birch blotches pretty badly. What about using a gel stain? That might work right on top of what you already have.
Alan


----------



## crashn

jerrells said:


> *Staining Baltic Birch Plywood*
> 
> OK this may be a really dumb question but here goes. Staining Baltic Birch Plywood. When you purchase it does it generally have some type of sealer on the surface. I just got finished cutting a fretwork clock out of baltic birch and staining it and it looks horrable. My only choice it to attempt to sand it and apply a different stain method. I generally get my wood from the local Rockler store but sometime purchase some from Lowes.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


did you use a pre-stain conditioner?


----------



## Blondewood

jerrells said:


> *Staining Baltic Birch Plywood*
> 
> OK this may be a really dumb question but here goes. Staining Baltic Birch Plywood. When you purchase it does it generally have some type of sealer on the surface. I just got finished cutting a fretwork clock out of baltic birch and staining it and it looks horrable. My only choice it to attempt to sand it and apply a different stain method. I generally get my wood from the local Rockler store but sometime purchase some from Lowes.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


For scrolling it's better buy ply from a scrolling supplier, IMHO. Quality is much better. I've read that the cure for a bad stain job is a darker gel stain. The tip about conditioner is good to remember beforehand. Also, to darken it slightly you might want to use the lemon oil & lacquer treatment like Steve Good.


----------



## RussInMichigan

jerrells said:


> *Staining Baltic Birch Plywood*
> 
> OK this may be a really dumb question but here goes. Staining Baltic Birch Plywood. When you purchase it does it generally have some type of sealer on the surface. I just got finished cutting a fretwork clock out of baltic birch and staining it and it looks horrable. My only choice it to attempt to sand it and apply a different stain method. I generally get my wood from the local Rockler store but sometime purchase some from Lowes.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Hi jerrells,

I scroll jigsaw puzzles and I like to prefinish the backs. If I'm going to stain the wood I always precondition it with either dewaxed shellac or Minwax's pre-stain conditioner. This really does make the stain cover more uniformly. When the stain dries, if I have reservations about the surface consistency, I recoat with the conditioner. I don't go crazy trying to get the back of the puzzle perfect, but I do want the back of the puzzle to itself be a puzzle, so I do want it to look nice.

Best of luck.


----------



## jerrells

jerrells said:


> *Staining Baltic Birch Plywood*
> 
> OK this may be a really dumb question but here goes. Staining Baltic Birch Plywood. When you purchase it does it generally have some type of sealer on the surface. I just got finished cutting a fretwork clock out of baltic birch and staining it and it looks horrable. My only choice it to attempt to sand it and apply a different stain method. I generally get my wood from the local Rockler store but sometime purchase some from Lowes.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


WELL thanks for all the replys. As dangerous as it may have been I just got through taking a sander to my fretwork. I decided when I started making project that they would be the finest I could product. So if I broke it - O WELL. As it turns out I sanded it to bare wood and have not applied a coat of pre stain and will apply a new finish in about an hour. I will keep you posted.


----------



## jerrells

*Selling on the ETSY WEB Site*

I am considering posting my scrollsaw products on the ETSY WEB Site. Hoave any of you experience with this process and have you had success.

The whole idea seems simple. Very low cost to post an item - 20 centrs for four months and then 3.5% or the sale if you make one. Looking at the site stats it seems to get a lot of traffic - 1.3 million page views per month and 3 million items sold. This really seems like a NO-BRAINER. YEs if you really want to be successful you have got to weed through some logisitics first. Like TAG names, ITEM DESCRIPTIONS and PHOTOGRAGHY.

So if you would, post your thoughts, successes and/or failures.

Thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## tyskkvinna

jerrells said:


> *Selling on the ETSY WEB Site*
> 
> I am considering posting my scrollsaw products on the ETSY WEB Site. Hoave any of you experience with this process and have you had success.
> 
> The whole idea seems simple. Very low cost to post an item - 20 centrs for four months and then 3.5% or the sale if you make one. Looking at the site stats it seems to get a lot of traffic - 1.3 million page views per month and 3 million items sold. This really seems like a NO-BRAINER. YEs if you really want to be successful you have got to weed through some logisitics first. Like TAG names, ITEM DESCRIPTIONS and PHOTOGRAGHY.
> 
> So if you would, post your thoughts, successes and/or failures.
> 
> Thanks for any and all advice.


Etsy is great, but you get out of it what you put into it. they get a lot of traffic, but they have a lot of items. It is unlikely that you can just throw up a couple of listings, sit back and watch them sell.

Your pictures need to be nice.. and in line with the standard "aesthetic" you see on Etsy. (Bright, white backdrop or nature backdrop) The description should be inclusive, welcoming, and showing off how it was handmade. Tag the hell out of it. Try to tag it with words a buyer would use and not necessarily a woodworker.. (For example "delicate", "ornate", "reclaimed" rather than say, "lathe" or "chisel")

People on Etsy as a rule don't know much about wood and are unlikely to see the value in a particular wood over any other.. you need to walk them through why that piece of koa is so expensive and awesome. So, let's say-"Made out of Koa, a very special exotic wood that grows in the volcano islands of Hawaii and evokes the magical feeling of the tropics" or something.. rather than just "Made with Koa". Even pine can be upsold if you get creative.

People on Etsy like "local" - maybe not local to them, but they like to see people using what's around them.

good luck!! I hope I do not discourage you - I sell on Etsy and enjoy it a lot. But it's not like Ebay, where people are swooping in for the best deal. You've really gotta show off.


----------



## TimC

jerrells said:


> *Selling on the ETSY WEB Site*
> 
> I am considering posting my scrollsaw products on the ETSY WEB Site. Hoave any of you experience with this process and have you had success.
> 
> The whole idea seems simple. Very low cost to post an item - 20 centrs for four months and then 3.5% or the sale if you make one. Looking at the site stats it seems to get a lot of traffic - 1.3 million page views per month and 3 million items sold. This really seems like a NO-BRAINER. YEs if you really want to be successful you have got to weed through some logisitics first. Like TAG names, ITEM DESCRIPTIONS and PHOTOGRAGHY.
> 
> So if you would, post your thoughts, successes and/or failures.
> 
> Thanks for any and all advice.


To be on ETSY you have to be different. Search you ideas and see if there are a lot of it, and if there are, try to put a twist on it. When you search "cutting boards" you get a ton of people who make them which makes it harder to charge a descent price for them because people don't want to spend lots of money these days. Also I have found the more items you have, the more views you get due to the "tags" from your products. As Lis said, make the online store as apealing as possible.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## jerrells

*Deciding which products to put on ETSY*

So, in my last BLOG entry I posed that I was considering posting products on ETSY. I got a lot of good responses. Now the decision of "WHICH ONES". If you do not know, ESTY has a "Sellers Handbook" available on its site. Problem is that it is all in little segments and, therefore, not easy to print. However, as I am doing a real careful search and study on this, I copied all of the important sections and pasted them into a WORD document, all 100 pages.

They, also, suggest doing a careful study of what you will place on the site. If your product is just like everyone else's, then what the point. Or if your product does not stand out, priced wrong, bad pictures, vague descriptions or whatever, then NO SALES.

So what do I post?

1. Something I enjoy making.
2. Some product that is different than those I see on the site, today.
3. Well written descriptions as the customer can't hold or touch the product.
4. TAGS that will allow search engines (GOOGLE, ETC.) to find me site and product.
5. GOOD photographs - take 20 or 30 and use 5 or 6.
6. Reasonable shop polices, for both the customer and for you.
7. MOST OF ALL, GREAT customer service. BEFORE, DURING and AFTER the sale.

Thanks for looking and I will keep you posted.


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *Deciding which products to put on ETSY*
> 
> So, in my last BLOG entry I posed that I was considering posting products on ETSY. I got a lot of good responses. Now the decision of "WHICH ONES". If you do not know, ESTY has a "Sellers Handbook" available on its site. Problem is that it is all in little segments and, therefore, not easy to print. However, as I am doing a real careful search and study on this, I copied all of the important sections and pasted them into a WORD document, all 100 pages.
> 
> They, also, suggest doing a careful study of what you will place on the site. If your product is just like everyone else's, then what the point. Or if your product does not stand out, priced wrong, bad pictures, vague descriptions or whatever, then NO SALES.
> 
> So what do I post?
> 
> 1. Something I enjoy making.
> 2. Some product that is different than those I see on the site, today.
> 3. Well written descriptions as the customer can't hold or touch the product.
> 4. TAGS that will allow search engines (GOOGLE, ETC.) to find me site and product.
> 5. GOOD photographs - take 20 or 30 and use 5 or 6.
> 6. Reasonable shop polices, for both the customer and for you.
> 7. MOST OF ALL, GREAT customer service. BEFORE, DURING and AFTER the sale.
> 
> Thanks for looking and I will keep you posted.


Hi, Jerrell! I have heard from many that have done well on places like Etsy and many that haven't. I think that doing your homework as you have done here and studying up on it is a real advantage to your success there. So many people are selling on places such as that, you need to have your items stand out in a good way, as you said. I think that people will notice the details and care that you are posting with and how that will naturally carry over to your products and customer service. Having a professional looking page and store front will make a big difference.

I wish you a lot of luck in your venture there. Please keep us posted as to how you do. 

Take care, Sheila


----------



## jerrells

*ETSY Product Decisions*

As part of my decision to put some products on ETSY i did a little test. I choose three products, all clocks but a different designs. I E-Mailed pictures of all three to freinds of mine and ask the to choose one that they might take a second look at or be somewhat interested in IF they were surfing a WEB Site and saw them.

The results:

Clock A got 2 votes

Clock B got 2 votes

Clock C got (you guessed it) 2 votes.

WELL I guess that helped my decisions process a lot.


----------



## MrsN

jerrells said:


> *ETSY Product Decisions*
> 
> As part of my decision to put some products on ETSY i did a little test. I choose three products, all clocks but a different designs. I E-Mailed pictures of all three to freinds of mine and ask the to choose one that they might take a second look at or be somewhat interested in IF they were surfing a WEB Site and saw them.
> 
> The results:
> 
> Clock A got 2 votes
> 
> Clock B got 2 votes
> 
> Clock C got (you guessed it) 2 votes.
> 
> WELL I guess that helped my decisions process a lot.


If you can get good pictures of all of the clocks, I say post all of them. I think it is important to show customers that you have lots to offer and show the variety of things that you can make. 
I have some projects that look great, but photograph poorly. I am not a photographer, but some times I get lucky. I won't bother posting projects that don't photograph well, the photos sell the item.


----------



## SCR0LL3R

jerrells said:


> *ETSY Product Decisions*
> 
> As part of my decision to put some products on ETSY i did a little test. I choose three products, all clocks but a different designs. I E-Mailed pictures of all three to freinds of mine and ask the to choose one that they might take a second look at or be somewhat interested in IF they were surfing a WEB Site and saw them.
> 
> The results:
> 
> Clock A got 2 votes
> 
> Clock B got 2 votes
> 
> Clock C got (you guessed it) 2 votes.
> 
> WELL I guess that helped my decisions process a lot.


I don't have any experience online, but what I have been finding with selling my pens around here, is that it's very hard to predict what potential customers would be interested in. I find the acrylic colors that were the least tasteful to me were the ones to attract the most attention. They were the first ones picked up by customers.


----------



## jerrells

*Wood Gloat*




























WE had a 60 year old oak tree in the back yard that died - DRATS!!! Anyway we had to have it taken down because of it's size. I was smart enough to save some branches to use on furture. I have enough for several projects. One picture shows two branches that I have cut into strips 3/8 inchs wide. NOw I need to plane and sand them to size.

The real story behind the tree is that when my daughter was about 5 or 6 we played ball under the tree in the evenings. I am sure that she will get one of the projects. Now I wonder why I did not save more of that tree. O well.


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *Wood Gloat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE had a 60 year old oak tree in the back yard that died - DRATS!!! Anyway we had to have it taken down because of it's size. I was smart enough to save some branches to use on furture. I have enough for several projects. One picture shows two branches that I have cut into strips 3/8 inchs wide. NOw I need to plane and sand them to size.
> 
> The real story behind the tree is that when my daughter was about 5 or 6 we played ball under the tree in the evenings. I am sure that she will get one of the projects. Now I wonder why I did not save more of that tree. O well.


That is awesome, Jerrell! It was sad to hear the tree had to come down, but I am sure you will make some wonderful pieces with it that will fill the hearts of many. Great wood gloat! 

Sheila


----------



## SCR0LL3R

jerrells said:


> *Wood Gloat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE had a 60 year old oak tree in the back yard that died - DRATS!!! Anyway we had to have it taken down because of it's size. I was smart enough to save some branches to use on furture. I have enough for several projects. One picture shows two branches that I have cut into strips 3/8 inchs wide. NOw I need to plane and sand them to size.
> 
> The real story behind the tree is that when my daughter was about 5 or 6 we played ball under the tree in the evenings. I am sure that she will get one of the projects. Now I wonder why I did not save more of that tree. O well.


Congrats on the find, but be careful what you use this for since branches will likely warp much more than trunk wood.


----------



## jerrells

*ETSY - TAXES how to do them*

I have considered for some time starting an ETSY site and selling my product there. However after I downloaded that ESTY sales manuel and read it the section on SALES TAX frightens the STUFF out of me. It sounds like you have got to keep track of every sale you make and send a tax check to every little taxing authority in the US. This may sound as over kill however that is the way I read it. All my CPA will tell me (for FREE0 is if you owe a tax you have better pay it. Now there has got to be a better way than that. I mean it sounds so simple, post some products for a small fee, wait for the sale, and pay a small commission. If I had this tax stuff figured out I would be there in a heart beat.

Do any of you out there have advice before the TAX MAN cometh.

Thanks


----------



## SCR0LL3R

jerrells said:


> *ETSY - TAXES how to do them*
> 
> I have considered for some time starting an ETSY site and selling my product there. However after I downloaded that ESTY sales manuel and read it the section on SALES TAX frightens the STUFF out of me. It sounds like you have got to keep track of every sale you make and send a tax check to every little taxing authority in the US. This may sound as over kill however that is the way I read it. All my CPA will tell me (for FREE0 is if you owe a tax you have better pay it. Now there has got to be a better way than that. I mean it sounds so simple, post some products for a small fee, wait for the sale, and pay a small commission. If I had this tax stuff figured out I would be there in a heart beat.
> 
> Do any of you out there have advice before the TAX MAN cometh.
> 
> Thanks


I believe you only have to do that for sales in the state your business is operating in. I'm sure somebody who knows more will come along and chime in.


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *ETSY - TAXES how to do them*
> 
> I have considered for some time starting an ETSY site and selling my product there. However after I downloaded that ESTY sales manuel and read it the section on SALES TAX frightens the STUFF out of me. It sounds like you have got to keep track of every sale you make and send a tax check to every little taxing authority in the US. This may sound as over kill however that is the way I read it. All my CPA will tell me (for FREE0 is if you owe a tax you have better pay it. Now there has got to be a better way than that. I mean it sounds so simple, post some products for a small fee, wait for the sale, and pay a small commission. If I had this tax stuff figured out I would be there in a heart beat.
> 
> Do any of you out there have advice before the TAX MAN cometh.
> 
> Thanks


Boy Jerrell - I am with you! I HATE tax stuff! Even though I live here in Canada, my business is based in the USA, where it was when I moved here. My accountant here told me she thought I would be better off leaving it there in the states because the majority of my customers are US. Tax laws are very complicated and I think this is one time when you would be best to consult a good accountant who has experience in this type of business. I wouldn't want to advise you anything but that in case I am wrong, and I am sure that a lot of others feel the same. Please let us know what you find out and good luck. 

Sheila


----------



## tyskkvinna

jerrells said:


> *ETSY - TAXES how to do them*
> 
> I have considered for some time starting an ETSY site and selling my product there. However after I downloaded that ESTY sales manuel and read it the section on SALES TAX frightens the STUFF out of me. It sounds like you have got to keep track of every sale you make and send a tax check to every little taxing authority in the US. This may sound as over kill however that is the way I read it. All my CPA will tell me (for FREE0 is if you owe a tax you have better pay it. Now there has got to be a better way than that. I mean it sounds so simple, post some products for a small fee, wait for the sale, and pay a small commission. If I had this tax stuff figured out I would be there in a heart beat.
> 
> Do any of you out there have advice before the TAX MAN cometh.
> 
> Thanks


If you have a CPA, ask him.  The general consensus is that you only collect tax for the state you live in and you just keep track of that and send it in once a month. To be honest, it's likely to be pretty rare (at least at first) unless your shop flies off the shelves (most Etsy shops do not).


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *ETSY - TAXES how to do them*
> 
> I have considered for some time starting an ETSY site and selling my product there. However after I downloaded that ESTY sales manuel and read it the section on SALES TAX frightens the STUFF out of me. It sounds like you have got to keep track of every sale you make and send a tax check to every little taxing authority in the US. This may sound as over kill however that is the way I read it. All my CPA will tell me (for FREE0 is if you owe a tax you have better pay it. Now there has got to be a better way than that. I mean it sounds so simple, post some products for a small fee, wait for the sale, and pay a small commission. If I had this tax stuff figured out I would be there in a heart beat.
> 
> Do any of you out there have advice before the TAX MAN cometh.
> 
> Thanks


I am with Lis. I do file annually with the State of Illinois because there is such a small amount of customers of mine that reside there. I used to do it monthly, but they assess your account periodically and I suppose my sales were small enough where I only have to do it annually. That's why when you order on my site and give an Illinois address, you are charged sales tax. The rest of the customers are not, and I don't collect sales taxes from them.

If you accountant won't even tell you a couple of simple things without charging you, perhaps you need to check and get a new one. Many offer free consults and if they do your taxes, they help you out all year with any simple questions you may have (as they should!)

Sheila


----------



## HalDougherty

jerrells said:


> *ETSY - TAXES how to do them*
> 
> I have considered for some time starting an ETSY site and selling my product there. However after I downloaded that ESTY sales manuel and read it the section on SALES TAX frightens the STUFF out of me. It sounds like you have got to keep track of every sale you make and send a tax check to every little taxing authority in the US. This may sound as over kill however that is the way I read it. All my CPA will tell me (for FREE0 is if you owe a tax you have better pay it. Now there has got to be a better way than that. I mean it sounds so simple, post some products for a small fee, wait for the sale, and pay a small commission. If I had this tax stuff figured out I would be there in a heart beat.
> 
> Do any of you out there have advice before the TAX MAN cometh.
> 
> Thanks


I'm sure this is a topic everyone will read and have an interest in. I'm in the North East corner of Tennessee and my woodworking operation is part of a farm based enterprise. Tennessee has a great attitude tax wise toward farmers. Here is a link to a document on the Tennessee state website regarding sales & use taxes on agricultural products and crafts made from home grown products.

http://www.state.tn.us/revenue/taxguides/agricultural.pdf

I grow over 1/2 the trees I use to make lumber and I use the lumber to make my crafts. (gunstocks and furniture) I pay sales tax on the equipment and supplies so I don't need a certificate of exemption and I am not required to collect sales tax. Search Google for sales tax information in your state. I can put up a roadside stand on my property (retail store) without collecting tax or having a business license as long as more than 50% of my sales are from crops I raise and crafts I make from the crops I raise. I raise & sell hay, lumber and products made from the timber on my property and I can sell these products anywhere. The customer may be subject to sales tax where he/she resides, but they have to pay it, I am not required to collect it. YET…

Here's what a Tennessee state site says about having to pay sales tax on anything you order. 
----------
16 - Are sales made on the Internet subject to sales or use tax?
Yes. Even if a seller does not collect Tennessee sales tax from you, when you ask a dealer to deliver an item to you in Tennessee, you are responsible for paying use tax at the same rate as sales tax.
-----------
17 - Why does a catalog company or an online seller located in another state charge Tennessee sales or use tax?
If an out-of-state business, such as a catalog company, has a physical presence, or nexus, in Tennessee (a business, warehouse, sales representative or agency relationship), then that business is required to register to collect sales or use tax on merchandise delivered to a Tennessee customer.

If the out-of-state business does not have nexus in Tennessee, the business is not required to collect Tennessee taxes.

Many Tennessee businesses and consumers are unaware that use tax is owed on items they have imported into this state without paying sales tax to the seller. The use tax has been in effect since 1947 and is the counterpart to the sales tax. When someone buys merchandise online or through a catalog and the seller of the merchandise does not collect sales tax, the consumer who bought the item has a legal obligation to file and pay use tax on the merchandise. The use tax is levied at the same rate as the sales tax.

Some businesses located in other states voluntarily register to collect Tennessee sales or use tax to eliminate the customers obligation to file a consumer use tax return. Consumer use tax returns are available on the department's Web site, www.Tennessee.gov/revenue. 
------------
18 - Should a Tennessee dealer selling merchandise through the Internet collect sales tax?
When a Tennessee dealer accepts an order through the Internet and delivers a product to a Tennessee customer, the charge is subject to sales or use tax. If the Tennessee dealer delivers a product to a consumer located in another state, the sale is not subject to Tennessee sales or use tax.
-----------


----------



## jerrells

*Exploring Options ????*

I have been exploring new options for my scrollsaw. New items I can make or new areas I can get involved in. Is this a bad thing or not.

The thing I like the best is scrollsaw fretwork. Little tiny cuts and lots of them. I think the thing I like the best is when you are finished customers will ask, 'how in the world did you make that"? Well after all the cutting and glueing is done it was simple, right?. Now I sure that this will remain as the majority of my work.

Lately I have looked into "Cool Hammers" by Ron Brown. The ability to scrollsaw a name into a hammer handle, all the way through the handle, and with relative ease. I am sure that I will make a few of these.

Also, I found a article about custom desk name plates with embellishments. Different ways to make a scrolled set of letters and attach them to a base. I thnik the neat part is adding say a doctor/medical symbol, or a teachers apple, of others types of embellishments.

Now I do think it is good to explore new ideas and options. Looking for different and new things to create is education and learning. However I also think, for us crafts people, we need a base of product that we are known for. Something that makes us "US".

So I will continue to explore but the majority of what I do will be fretwork and lots of FRETS.


----------



## MrsN

jerrells said:


> *Exploring Options ????*
> 
> I have been exploring new options for my scrollsaw. New items I can make or new areas I can get involved in. Is this a bad thing or not.
> 
> The thing I like the best is scrollsaw fretwork. Little tiny cuts and lots of them. I think the thing I like the best is when you are finished customers will ask, 'how in the world did you make that"? Well after all the cutting and glueing is done it was simple, right?. Now I sure that this will remain as the majority of my work.
> 
> Lately I have looked into "Cool Hammers" by Ron Brown. The ability to scrollsaw a name into a hammer handle, all the way through the handle, and with relative ease. I am sure that I will make a few of these.
> 
> Also, I found a article about custom desk name plates with embellishments. Different ways to make a scrolled set of letters and attach them to a base. I thnik the neat part is adding say a doctor/medical symbol, or a teachers apple, of others types of embellishments.
> 
> Now I do think it is good to explore new ideas and options. Looking for different and new things to create is education and learning. However I also think, for us crafts people, we need a base of product that we are known for. Something that makes us "US".
> 
> So I will continue to explore but the majority of what I do will be fretwork and lots of FRETS.


Scrolled bowls are fun to make.


----------



## Woodenwizard

jerrells said:


> *Exploring Options ????*
> 
> I have been exploring new options for my scrollsaw. New items I can make or new areas I can get involved in. Is this a bad thing or not.
> 
> The thing I like the best is scrollsaw fretwork. Little tiny cuts and lots of them. I think the thing I like the best is when you are finished customers will ask, 'how in the world did you make that"? Well after all the cutting and glueing is done it was simple, right?. Now I sure that this will remain as the majority of my work.
> 
> Lately I have looked into "Cool Hammers" by Ron Brown. The ability to scrollsaw a name into a hammer handle, all the way through the handle, and with relative ease. I am sure that I will make a few of these.
> 
> Also, I found a article about custom desk name plates with embellishments. Different ways to make a scrolled set of letters and attach them to a base. I thnik the neat part is adding say a doctor/medical symbol, or a teachers apple, of others types of embellishments.
> 
> Now I do think it is good to explore new ideas and options. Looking for different and new things to create is education and learning. However I also think, for us crafts people, we need a base of product that we are known for. Something that makes us "US".
> 
> So I will continue to explore but the majority of what I do will be fretwork and lots of FRETS.


Fret work is great as long as you don't fret about it. I too enjoy all kinds of scrolling.


----------



## BigTiny

jerrells said:


> *Exploring Options ????*
> 
> I have been exploring new options for my scrollsaw. New items I can make or new areas I can get involved in. Is this a bad thing or not.
> 
> The thing I like the best is scrollsaw fretwork. Little tiny cuts and lots of them. I think the thing I like the best is when you are finished customers will ask, 'how in the world did you make that"? Well after all the cutting and glueing is done it was simple, right?. Now I sure that this will remain as the majority of my work.
> 
> Lately I have looked into "Cool Hammers" by Ron Brown. The ability to scrollsaw a name into a hammer handle, all the way through the handle, and with relative ease. I am sure that I will make a few of these.
> 
> Also, I found a article about custom desk name plates with embellishments. Different ways to make a scrolled set of letters and attach them to a base. I thnik the neat part is adding say a doctor/medical symbol, or a teachers apple, of others types of embellishments.
> 
> Now I do think it is good to explore new ideas and options. Looking for different and new things to create is education and learning. However I also think, for us crafts people, we need a base of product that we are known for. Something that makes us "US".
> 
> So I will continue to explore but the majority of what I do will be fretwork and lots of FRETS.


Check out Steve Good's site at:

scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com

*Hundreds* of great patterns and all *free!*

Paul


----------



## jerrells

*New Mall to Sell my Scrollsaw items.*

I have had my scrollsaw items in a small shop for about a year. Done OK however not great. As I have posted I have considered other venues but till yesterday had not chosen one. Yesterday I made verbal commitment to take space in a "MALL" craft store. This location was a grocery store until converted into a craft mall. All kinds of product from old antiques to new hand made items.

Based on the research I did this mall is very well traveled. I first found out about it from a friend that has a friend has who space in the mall. She says her friend has always done very welland in fact moved up to a larger space. Other friends say they have been there, have friends who have been there, or heard of it and want to go there. After my visit yesterday I was almost sold. However, as I normally do, I waited and talked it over with my wife. She being the calming influence in my life and always thinks of things I did not.

Now this mall has booths that are 8" by 8" and 12" by 12" but those are way too large for me. They also have glass shelves, in cabinets, that are for lease. I will take one of those one on a 6 month trial contract.

Yesterday the traffice seems high for a Thursday. The General Manager said that normally business will drop off for June and July but not this year. Plus timing will allow me to run through the Christmas season. I plan to stock my space by the first of August with what I have and then start making *LOTS* more.

I will keep you posted how this exercise works out for me. Hopefully well because the lease amount is a little high to have shelves collecting dust.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## kepy

jerrells said:


> *New Mall to Sell my Scrollsaw items.*
> 
> I have had my scrollsaw items in a small shop for about a year. Done OK however not great. As I have posted I have considered other venues but till yesterday had not chosen one. Yesterday I made verbal commitment to take space in a "MALL" craft store. This location was a grocery store until converted into a craft mall. All kinds of product from old antiques to new hand made items.
> 
> Based on the research I did this mall is very well traveled. I first found out about it from a friend that has a friend has who space in the mall. She says her friend has always done very welland in fact moved up to a larger space. Other friends say they have been there, have friends who have been there, or heard of it and want to go there. After my visit yesterday I was almost sold. However, as I normally do, I waited and talked it over with my wife. She being the calming influence in my life and always thinks of things I did not.
> 
> Now this mall has booths that are 8" by 8" and 12" by 12" but those are way too large for me. They also have glass shelves, in cabinets, that are for lease. I will take one of those one on a 6 month trial contract.
> 
> Yesterday the traffice seems high for a Thursday. The General Manager said that normally business will drop off for June and July but not this year. Plus timing will allow me to run through the Christmas season. I plan to stock my space by the first of August with what I have and then start making *LOTS* more.
> 
> I will keep you posted how this exercise works out for me. Hopefully well because the lease amount is a little high to have shelves collecting dust.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Here's hoping things work out for you. This time frame will cover the best selling season. Best of luck.


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *New Mall to Sell my Scrollsaw items.*
> 
> I have had my scrollsaw items in a small shop for about a year. Done OK however not great. As I have posted I have considered other venues but till yesterday had not chosen one. Yesterday I made verbal commitment to take space in a "MALL" craft store. This location was a grocery store until converted into a craft mall. All kinds of product from old antiques to new hand made items.
> 
> Based on the research I did this mall is very well traveled. I first found out about it from a friend that has a friend has who space in the mall. She says her friend has always done very welland in fact moved up to a larger space. Other friends say they have been there, have friends who have been there, or heard of it and want to go there. After my visit yesterday I was almost sold. However, as I normally do, I waited and talked it over with my wife. She being the calming influence in my life and always thinks of things I did not.
> 
> Now this mall has booths that are 8" by 8" and 12" by 12" but those are way too large for me. They also have glass shelves, in cabinets, that are for lease. I will take one of those one on a 6 month trial contract.
> 
> Yesterday the traffice seems high for a Thursday. The General Manager said that normally business will drop off for June and July but not this year. Plus timing will allow me to run through the Christmas season. I plan to stock my space by the first of August with what I have and then start making *LOTS* more.
> 
> I will keep you posted how this exercise works out for me. Hopefully well because the lease amount is a little high to have shelves collecting dust.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


I also wish you all the best in this venture, Jerrell. These days it is hit and miss for most retail shops, and hopefully with this time frame and the upcoming holiday season, you will find that you do very well.

Please keep us posted and let us all know how you are doing. Good luck!

Sheila


----------



## BigTiny

jerrells said:


> *New Mall to Sell my Scrollsaw items.*
> 
> I have had my scrollsaw items in a small shop for about a year. Done OK however not great. As I have posted I have considered other venues but till yesterday had not chosen one. Yesterday I made verbal commitment to take space in a "MALL" craft store. This location was a grocery store until converted into a craft mall. All kinds of product from old antiques to new hand made items.
> 
> Based on the research I did this mall is very well traveled. I first found out about it from a friend that has a friend has who space in the mall. She says her friend has always done very welland in fact moved up to a larger space. Other friends say they have been there, have friends who have been there, or heard of it and want to go there. After my visit yesterday I was almost sold. However, as I normally do, I waited and talked it over with my wife. She being the calming influence in my life and always thinks of things I did not.
> 
> Now this mall has booths that are 8" by 8" and 12" by 12" but those are way too large for me. They also have glass shelves, in cabinets, that are for lease. I will take one of those one on a 6 month trial contract.
> 
> Yesterday the traffice seems high for a Thursday. The General Manager said that normally business will drop off for June and July but not this year. Plus timing will allow me to run through the Christmas season. I plan to stock my space by the first of August with what I have and then start making *LOTS* more.
> 
> I will keep you posted how this exercise works out for me. Hopefully well because the lease amount is a little high to have shelves collecting dust.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Here are a few hints to improve your chances.

First, if at all possible and if allowed under your lease, bring your saw in and do some work there. Nothing draws in customers faster than seeing a craftsman actually *making* something.

Design and print out a nice brochure. It is a tool so often ignored by craftspeople who think the work speaks for itself. That's true in part, but the work can't remind someone who didn't have any ready cash with him of the craft when he gets paid. It can't do something as simple as explain the "care and feeding" of the craft product. It's a simple thing, but it makes a difference when you spell out how to care for an item. It shows you care enough to go the extra step and people appreciate that. Mention the woods you use and the patterns available and whether custom orders are available. It costs a few cents and takes very little time for the results a good brochure provides. Try it out.

Paul


----------



## jerrells

*New Craft Mall - Part 2*

Yesterday I delivered about 10 more scrollsaw items to the new craft mall that I have joined. In this mall I have leased one cabinet, with 4 shelves, each 42 inches wide and 24 inches deep. At the present time I am a long way from filling my space, as you can see.










However the space was available and they do go *FAST* in this mall. I waited one day to make up my mind and it was one nervious day. The mall manager had promised to hold the space for that amount of time however still I had jitters.

I had researched this mall and found one person who had a friend who had a booth there and said she did very well. I, also, talked to people who had been there, wanted to go there, or who had heard of it. All were very good reports.

I am hoping with the traffic, upcoming Holiday season and good exposure I will get a chance to sell some product. The space in this mall is not cheap - at least to my pocket book. However with my research, knowledge and "hopefully" some good looking product I will come out ahead.

The one interesting thing about this mall, must be part of a chain, is there is a WEB Site where I can check sales daily. That way I do not have to drive there just to check inventory.

WELL I better get back to making more items. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Blondewood

jerrells said:


> *New Craft Mall - Part 2*
> 
> Yesterday I delivered about 10 more scrollsaw items to the new craft mall that I have joined. In this mall I have leased one cabinet, with 4 shelves, each 42 inches wide and 24 inches deep. At the present time I am a long way from filling my space, as you can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However the space was available and they do go *FAST* in this mall. I waited one day to make up my mind and it was one nervious day. The mall manager had promised to hold the space for that amount of time however still I had jitters.
> 
> I had researched this mall and found one person who had a friend who had a booth there and said she did very well. I, also, talked to people who had been there, wanted to go there, or who had heard of it. All were very good reports.
> 
> I am hoping with the traffic, upcoming Holiday season and good exposure I will get a chance to sell some product. The space in this mall is not cheap - at least to my pocket book. However with my research, knowledge and "hopefully" some good looking product I will come out ahead.
> 
> The one interesting thing about this mall, must be part of a chain, is there is a WEB Site where I can check sales daily. That way I do not have to drive there just to check inventory.
> 
> WELL I better get back to making more items. Thanks for reading.


You're off to a great start with some lovely items. That's really neat about the web feature. Before you know it you will have a good idea of the best sellers and be making some good profits. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *New Craft Mall - Part 2*
> 
> Yesterday I delivered about 10 more scrollsaw items to the new craft mall that I have joined. In this mall I have leased one cabinet, with 4 shelves, each 42 inches wide and 24 inches deep. At the present time I am a long way from filling my space, as you can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However the space was available and they do go *FAST* in this mall. I waited one day to make up my mind and it was one nervious day. The mall manager had promised to hold the space for that amount of time however still I had jitters.
> 
> I had researched this mall and found one person who had a friend who had a booth there and said she did very well. I, also, talked to people who had been there, wanted to go there, or who had heard of it. All were very good reports.
> 
> I am hoping with the traffic, upcoming Holiday season and good exposure I will get a chance to sell some product. The space in this mall is not cheap - at least to my pocket book. However with my research, knowledge and "hopefully" some good looking product I will come out ahead.
> 
> The one interesting thing about this mall, must be part of a chain, is there is a WEB Site where I can check sales daily. That way I do not have to drive there just to check inventory.
> 
> WELL I better get back to making more items. Thanks for reading.


Beginning any new venture is always a challenge and risk, Jerrell. I like the saying "You can't start the next chapter in your life if you keep re-reading the last one". I think it is a great perspective and your work is amazing so it seems like the natural thing to do. Good luck to you!

Sheila


----------



## EMVarona

jerrells said:


> *New Craft Mall - Part 2*
> 
> Yesterday I delivered about 10 more scrollsaw items to the new craft mall that I have joined. In this mall I have leased one cabinet, with 4 shelves, each 42 inches wide and 24 inches deep. At the present time I am a long way from filling my space, as you can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However the space was available and they do go *FAST* in this mall. I waited one day to make up my mind and it was one nervious day. The mall manager had promised to hold the space for that amount of time however still I had jitters.
> 
> I had researched this mall and found one person who had a friend who had a booth there and said she did very well. I, also, talked to people who had been there, wanted to go there, or who had heard of it. All were very good reports.
> 
> I am hoping with the traffic, upcoming Holiday season and good exposure I will get a chance to sell some product. The space in this mall is not cheap - at least to my pocket book. However with my research, knowledge and "hopefully" some good looking product I will come out ahead.
> 
> The one interesting thing about this mall, must be part of a chain, is there is a WEB Site where I can check sales daily. That way I do not have to drive there just to check inventory.
> 
> WELL I better get back to making more items. Thanks for reading.


That's very interesting. I am glad to hear about your venture. First time to hear about this style of selling. I have a few questions on how it operates, if you don't mind. Is there a salesperson who attends to the customers?. Is the shelf open to the customer or someone assists or is it only foor display?. To whom does the customer pay or does the transaction take place through the internet. I wish you the very best. I'll do more research on the concept. We still do not have this in the Philippines.


----------



## jerrells

jerrells said:


> *New Craft Mall - Part 2*
> 
> Yesterday I delivered about 10 more scrollsaw items to the new craft mall that I have joined. In this mall I have leased one cabinet, with 4 shelves, each 42 inches wide and 24 inches deep. At the present time I am a long way from filling my space, as you can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However the space was available and they do go *FAST* in this mall. I waited one day to make up my mind and it was one nervious day. The mall manager had promised to hold the space for that amount of time however still I had jitters.
> 
> I had researched this mall and found one person who had a friend who had a booth there and said she did very well. I, also, talked to people who had been there, wanted to go there, or who had heard of it. All were very good reports.
> 
> I am hoping with the traffic, upcoming Holiday season and good exposure I will get a chance to sell some product. The space in this mall is not cheap - at least to my pocket book. However with my research, knowledge and "hopefully" some good looking product I will come out ahead.
> 
> The one interesting thing about this mall, must be part of a chain, is there is a WEB Site where I can check sales daily. That way I do not have to drive there just to check inventory.
> 
> WELL I better get back to making more items. Thanks for reading.


Hi Ed: The operation works like this. I pay a monthly fee to be in the mall plus I must work an 8 hour (generally two 4 hour) shift per month. On top of that the mall keeps a small percentage of each sale. Yes the mall has a staff to assist customers plus those other crafters working that day. The small drawback is, if I am not there then no one can explain the technical side of what I do - just sell. The area that I am in is locked cabinets however other areas are open. It is simular to a large grocery store with a chack ous up front.

This is a major trend in the States but one needs to do lots of research before picking a location.


----------



## EMVarona

jerrells said:


> *New Craft Mall - Part 2*
> 
> Yesterday I delivered about 10 more scrollsaw items to the new craft mall that I have joined. In this mall I have leased one cabinet, with 4 shelves, each 42 inches wide and 24 inches deep. At the present time I am a long way from filling my space, as you can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However the space was available and they do go *FAST* in this mall. I waited one day to make up my mind and it was one nervious day. The mall manager had promised to hold the space for that amount of time however still I had jitters.
> 
> I had researched this mall and found one person who had a friend who had a booth there and said she did very well. I, also, talked to people who had been there, wanted to go there, or who had heard of it. All were very good reports.
> 
> I am hoping with the traffic, upcoming Holiday season and good exposure I will get a chance to sell some product. The space in this mall is not cheap - at least to my pocket book. However with my research, knowledge and "hopefully" some good looking product I will come out ahead.
> 
> The one interesting thing about this mall, must be part of a chain, is there is a WEB Site where I can check sales daily. That way I do not have to drive there just to check inventory.
> 
> WELL I better get back to making more items. Thanks for reading.


jerrels,
Thanks for the information. I am sure some enterprising guys will set up a similar mall here someday. It's very popular in Japan also.


----------



## jerrells

*Nice Things Come All at Once.*

Well it seems that nice things come all at once lately. I signed a lease in a new craft mall and now need to stock my shelves, quickly. Then I get a package from the original craft store I am in saying that they had signed me up for a craft show Sept. 22nd. That would be just under 7 weeks from today. I was in the show last year and it was great. Now they are paying for the booth so, like, I need to go.

Stocking two craft stores with scrollsaw items, also, getting enough product ready for a craft show will be a challenge. No drought I can borrow some from each store but I need to make new and interesting things. I have lots of ideas and patterns printed out. Now if it were not 105 degrees in my garage each day that would make it easier.

O well, quit complaining and cut.


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *Nice Things Come All at Once.*
> 
> Well it seems that nice things come all at once lately. I signed a lease in a new craft mall and now need to stock my shelves, quickly. Then I get a package from the original craft store I am in saying that they had signed me up for a craft show Sept. 22nd. That would be just under 7 weeks from today. I was in the show last year and it was great. Now they are paying for the booth so, like, I need to go.
> 
> Stocking two craft stores with scrollsaw items, also, getting enough product ready for a craft show will be a challenge. No drought I can borrow some from each store but I need to make new and interesting things. I have lots of ideas and patterns printed out. Now if it were not 105 degrees in my garage each day that would make it easier.
> 
> O well, quit complaining and cut.


It is good to see nice things happen to such a nice man! You are always supportive of others and your talent speaks for itself. Sometimes it takes a long time before things fall into place and then they seem to all at once. I am really happy for you Jerrell and I wish you the best in all your ventures. I hope it cools down too so you can be comfortable cutting and doing what you love. Congratulations! 

Sheila


----------



## BigTiny

jerrells said:


> *Nice Things Come All at Once.*
> 
> Well it seems that nice things come all at once lately. I signed a lease in a new craft mall and now need to stock my shelves, quickly. Then I get a package from the original craft store I am in saying that they had signed me up for a craft show Sept. 22nd. That would be just under 7 weeks from today. I was in the show last year and it was great. Now they are paying for the booth so, like, I need to go.
> 
> Stocking two craft stores with scrollsaw items, also, getting enough product ready for a craft show will be a challenge. No drought I can borrow some from each store but I need to make new and interesting things. I have lots of ideas and patterns printed out. Now if it were not 105 degrees in my garage each day that would make it easier.
> 
> O well, quit complaining and cut.


I hope you're cutting packets and not cutting one piece at a time. I know it's kinda basic, but you'd be surprised how many scrollers don't cut stacked material but cut pieces one at a time.

Paul


----------



## jerrells

*Scroll Saw Blanks*

So I have been searching online for better scrolling wood. Something like 12 inches by 12 inches or larger. Specifically I am looking of Maple or Cherry. I have found this one source but they state that the center is MDF. Not sure what the means (YES I know what MDF is) or how that would look in a scrolling appilcation. Are they saying that the center is the same wood as the top and bottom layer however just ground up? I have used lots of baltic birch which looks fine.

Thanks for any responce.


----------



## SCR0LL3R

jerrells said:


> *Scroll Saw Blanks*
> 
> So I have been searching online for better scrolling wood. Something like 12 inches by 12 inches or larger. Specifically I am looking of Maple or Cherry. I have found this one source but they state that the center is MDF. Not sure what the means (YES I know what MDF is) or how that would look in a scrolling appilcation. Are they saying that the center is the same wood as the top and bottom layer however just ground up? I have used lots of baltic birch which looks fine.
> 
> Thanks for any responce.


They are saying that it's plywood with an MDF core.

You're going to have a hard time with 12" wide hardwood for scrolling. The wider (and thinner) the wood, the more it's going to warp. Be sure to keep it weighed down (and preferably stickered) in your shop for a little while so that it get's acclimated to the conditions in your area before using it. After it has acclimated, you can take out the stickers but keep it laying flat (but not directly on the floor) with weight on it to keep it from cupping and warping. Because of the warping issues, I recommend you not buy wider than you will need. Wider boards also cost more per board foot, and being more difficult to re-saw, will probably cost extra for re-sawing as well.

I find that for the more common local woods, if I want 1/2" thick or more, it is cost effective for me to buy regular 1" boards and plane them down (even if I have to pay someone to plane it which I do when I have a lot).

About 95% of the projects I design can be made with 8" wide boards max and I use nothing over 10" ever unless it's plywood.


----------



## jerrells

*Pattern Sources - MY RANT*

I have been thinking about this for some time even before some one else posted their thoughts. Pattern Sources - where do you get the best ones. WELL for me whereever I find them I want access to HELP if I need it. That would be the pattern designer person themself's. More than several times I have E-Mailed the pattern designer and asked a question. Generally within two hours (or less) I have the answer. Now at present I only purchase, or get FREE, patterns from several souyrces as they fit my needs, wants and abilities. I do see lots of others like in mag's. that I would like to try but not at this point.

For most of us "Scrollers" we do have questions. We generally ask the local club of scrollers, post it on-line, OR in this case go to the source. Finding the right answer is very important and time is, generally, the issue.

So for me and my two cents I am going straight to the source - the pattern designer.


----------



## jerrells

*Next Step - Which Direction*

Well - I am trying to decide - which directions do I want to go next. Just can't decide.

First of all - where am I. 
1. Currently in two craft malls and quite frankly - SALES SUCK! 
2. Going to an Arts and Craft show this weekend and hoping for the best.
3. Posting everything I make on Facebook and lots of lookers but very few sales.
4. Thinking about ETSY but have not made the jump - just can't decide.

Second - what do I want to do.
1. I want to make craft because I enjoy doing it.
2. I want to make some money - not a lot but cover expenses and a little change.
3. I want to see the smile on peoples face, or the thank you's E-Mail, when they get on of my products.

What does the wife want.
1. This to be a low end hobby and not much more. That is the sticking point.

SO what do I do. Quite frankly - I DON'T KNOW.


----------



## Nighthawk

jerrells said:


> *Next Step - Which Direction*
> 
> Well - I am trying to decide - which directions do I want to go next. Just can't decide.
> 
> First of all - where am I.
> 1. Currently in two craft malls and quite frankly - SALES SUCK!
> 2. Going to an Arts and Craft show this weekend and hoping for the best.
> 3. Posting everything I make on Facebook and lots of lookers but very few sales.
> 4. Thinking about ETSY but have not made the jump - just can't decide.
> 
> Second - what do I want to do.
> 1. I want to make craft because I enjoy doing it.
> 2. I want to make some money - not a lot but cover expenses and a little change.
> 3. I want to see the smile on peoples face, or the thank you's E-Mail, when they get on of my products.
> 
> What does the wife want.
> 1. This to be a low end hobby and not much more. That is the sticking point.
> 
> SO what do I do. Quite frankly - I DON'T KNOW.


The day your turn your hobby into a job is the day the enjoyment will cease


----------



## davidroberts

jerrells said:


> *Next Step - Which Direction*
> 
> Well - I am trying to decide - which directions do I want to go next. Just can't decide.
> 
> First of all - where am I.
> 1. Currently in two craft malls and quite frankly - SALES SUCK!
> 2. Going to an Arts and Craft show this weekend and hoping for the best.
> 3. Posting everything I make on Facebook and lots of lookers but very few sales.
> 4. Thinking about ETSY but have not made the jump - just can't decide.
> 
> Second - what do I want to do.
> 1. I want to make craft because I enjoy doing it.
> 2. I want to make some money - not a lot but cover expenses and a little change.
> 3. I want to see the smile on peoples face, or the thank you's E-Mail, when they get on of my products.
> 
> What does the wife want.
> 1. This to be a low end hobby and not much more. That is the sticking point.
> 
> SO what do I do. Quite frankly - I DON'T KNOW.


I would not consider scroll saw work high end wallet pain. Your raw materials can be cut down to working size using hand power tools or the manual kind. Like any other money making venture, you must control your expenses and maximize your profits. Don't kid yourself, if you want to sell something on a regular basis, they call that a business. Finding markets that pay you verses the other way around is never easy, except for trades we should not discuss on a family website. This is something most folks don't want to hear, but I've know several hobbyist that pick up a part time job just to help support the startup until they hit on that one item people must have. If making money from scroll saw work doesn't work out, at least you didn't lose any. Local publicity never hurt either. You may be a candidate for a fluff piece in the local newspaper or local news. One last thing, and I'm not sure why this is true, the more you give away, the more you make. I'm talking more about volunteering, local involvement. Not money. But making a few cute scroll items for free distribution seems to pay dividends. Think about a company that needs a 1,000 whatumacallits to give as advertisement to clients. Churches, and other non-profit organization that may give small items away for marketing or as gifts. I lied, this is one last thing, in today's world you sometimes need to go big or go home, to break out of the mindset that it's only a hobby. Selling small and occasionally is never ever easy. Just some random thought here. Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## redryder

jerrells said:


> *Next Step - Which Direction*
> 
> Well - I am trying to decide - which directions do I want to go next. Just can't decide.
> 
> First of all - where am I.
> 1. Currently in two craft malls and quite frankly - SALES SUCK!
> 2. Going to an Arts and Craft show this weekend and hoping for the best.
> 3. Posting everything I make on Facebook and lots of lookers but very few sales.
> 4. Thinking about ETSY but have not made the jump - just can't decide.
> 
> Second - what do I want to do.
> 1. I want to make craft because I enjoy doing it.
> 2. I want to make some money - not a lot but cover expenses and a little change.
> 3. I want to see the smile on peoples face, or the thank you's E-Mail, when they get on of my products.
> 
> What does the wife want.
> 1. This to be a low end hobby and not much more. That is the sticking point.
> 
> SO what do I do. Quite frankly - I DON'T KNOW.


I see you got a short answer and a long answer. I took a look at your "projects" pages and I see a recurring style. You do good work and are very skilled but is your style best suited for the senior center or the mall. The folks at the senior center seem to be tight with a buck while the younger generation will buy what's cool on impulse. You may need to get "hip" like this guy. Good luck on those sales and hobby…......................


----------



## jerrells

*I Love Detailed Fretwork - BUT !!*

I love to do detailed fretwork. The more detailed the better. However that don't, or is not, paying the bills. Sales of those products at the price I charge, which is getting lower and lower, Just does not seem to be worth the time.

Therefore for the first part of the year I am turning to toys. Not the I really like doing them or that they are any more worth the time and effort. All the painting that needs to be done are a pain in the backside.

I am or have been in three different craft stores/malls and the sales seem to be the same at each. The detailed fretwork, even at any reasonable price just does not move very fast or at all. So my love of the scrollsaw is going to take a back seat.

Toys are what I am going to try for the next several months and I will report back - hopefully with better news.


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *I Love Detailed Fretwork - BUT !!*
> 
> I love to do detailed fretwork. The more detailed the better. However that don't, or is not, paying the bills. Sales of those products at the price I charge, which is getting lower and lower, Just does not seem to be worth the time.
> 
> Therefore for the first part of the year I am turning to toys. Not the I really like doing them or that they are any more worth the time and effort. All the painting that needs to be done are a pain in the backside.
> 
> I am or have been in three different craft stores/malls and the sales seem to be the same at each. The detailed fretwork, even at any reasonable price just does not move very fast or at all. So my love of the scrollsaw is going to take a back seat.
> 
> Toys are what I am going to try for the next several months and I will report back - hopefully with better news.


Hi, Jerrell! 
I don't know if you have tried them, but the people from Toymakingplans.com have loads of wonderful and fun patterns for making toys on the scroll saw! They are easy to do and they show them painted and not and the painting is not anything that is hard at all. Besides that - they are nice and HONEST people that are a joy to do business with! Their website address is:

Toymakingplans.com

And I hope you get the chance to check them out if you haven't already. I think it will give you a kick start to making some toys that will not only be fun to make, but also hopefully sell a bit better.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## mainwoodworks

jerrells said:


> *I Love Detailed Fretwork - BUT !!*
> 
> I love to do detailed fretwork. The more detailed the better. However that don't, or is not, paying the bills. Sales of those products at the price I charge, which is getting lower and lower, Just does not seem to be worth the time.
> 
> Therefore for the first part of the year I am turning to toys. Not the I really like doing them or that they are any more worth the time and effort. All the painting that needs to be done are a pain in the backside.
> 
> I am or have been in three different craft stores/malls and the sales seem to be the same at each. The detailed fretwork, even at any reasonable price just does not move very fast or at all. So my love of the scrollsaw is going to take a back seat.
> 
> Toys are what I am going to try for the next several months and I will report back - hopefully with better news.


Jerrell I know just how you feel. I too love scrolling (I get to set for a while), but it doesn't even pay for the wood, even though I mostly use fall off's from other projects. I also love the lathe, but again no one will pay for the time, electricity, etc. I now build mostly for the great-grand kids, when I can afford to go to the saw-mill.
Their smiles are usually enough payment. The Wal-Mart $25 furniture can't be competed with in to-days through-away society.


----------



## jerrells

jerrells said:


> *I Love Detailed Fretwork - BUT !!*
> 
> I love to do detailed fretwork. The more detailed the better. However that don't, or is not, paying the bills. Sales of those products at the price I charge, which is getting lower and lower, Just does not seem to be worth the time.
> 
> Therefore for the first part of the year I am turning to toys. Not the I really like doing them or that they are any more worth the time and effort. All the painting that needs to be done are a pain in the backside.
> 
> I am or have been in three different craft stores/malls and the sales seem to be the same at each. The detailed fretwork, even at any reasonable price just does not move very fast or at all. So my love of the scrollsaw is going to take a back seat.
> 
> Toys are what I am going to try for the next several months and I will report back - hopefully with better news.


It just kills me to go to a retial arts and crafts store and see a wooden box for $1.00 (cheap wood and poorly constructed) but that is what we compet against. Qualtiy and Made in America just is not what matters.

Shelia - yes I have check that and other sites. I can start out with lots of FREE patterns. Plus I will not pay to have a pattern mailed. If it can't be downloaded then I will not purchase it.


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *I Love Detailed Fretwork - BUT !!*
> 
> I love to do detailed fretwork. The more detailed the better. However that don't, or is not, paying the bills. Sales of those products at the price I charge, which is getting lower and lower, Just does not seem to be worth the time.
> 
> Therefore for the first part of the year I am turning to toys. Not the I really like doing them or that they are any more worth the time and effort. All the painting that needs to be done are a pain in the backside.
> 
> I am or have been in three different craft stores/malls and the sales seem to be the same at each. The detailed fretwork, even at any reasonable price just does not move very fast or at all. So my love of the scrollsaw is going to take a back seat.
> 
> Toys are what I am going to try for the next several months and I will report back - hopefully with better news.


I know what you mean Jerrell. They do have some free patterns and all of their patterns are available PDF. (No - I don't have affiliation with them at all! I just love their patterns and when I downloaded the free ones I saw how high quality and detailed they were. And reasonable)

I can't wait to see your toys that you make! I am sure they will be wonderful! 

Sheila


----------



## Blondewood

jerrells said:


> *I Love Detailed Fretwork - BUT !!*
> 
> I love to do detailed fretwork. The more detailed the better. However that don't, or is not, paying the bills. Sales of those products at the price I charge, which is getting lower and lower, Just does not seem to be worth the time.
> 
> Therefore for the first part of the year I am turning to toys. Not the I really like doing them or that they are any more worth the time and effort. All the painting that needs to be done are a pain in the backside.
> 
> I am or have been in three different craft stores/malls and the sales seem to be the same at each. The detailed fretwork, even at any reasonable price just does not move very fast or at all. So my love of the scrollsaw is going to take a back seat.
> 
> Toys are what I am going to try for the next several months and I will report back - hopefully with better news.


I've found that folks love "Puzzimals", the puzzle that spell out the animals name. I've done a bunch of dog breed ones and the recipients love them. Also, custom double hearts with the married couples name, some people make wedding bands instead. You could show one as a sample and take orders. Just a thought.


----------



## jerrells

*Decisions - Decisions*

I have written, several times, about what to do next with my scrollsaw work. I have considered lots of things, toys, 3-D objects, jewelry and others. Well, for the most part, I have made a decision.

The work I like best is detailed fretwork. The more detailed the better. So I have decided this will be the main focus of what I do. Why would one try yo do things that is just not part of what they wish to do. I have the choice. I am not really in this for money. Yes, if I make enough to buy some more scrollsaw baldes and a piece of wood, that will be fine, The real enjoyment I get is seeing the face of those who purchase, or recieve my work. I think that is the true test of a artist, if that is what I am.


----------



## stefang

jerrells said:


> *Decisions - Decisions*
> 
> I have written, several times, about what to do next with my scrollsaw work. I have considered lots of things, toys, 3-D objects, jewelry and others. Well, for the most part, I have made a decision.
> 
> The work I like best is detailed fretwork. The more detailed the better. So I have decided this will be the main focus of what I do. Why would one try yo do things that is just not part of what they wish to do. I have the choice. I am not really in this for money. Yes, if I make enough to buy some more scrollsaw baldes and a piece of wood, that will be fine, The real enjoyment I get is seeing the face of those who purchase, or recieve my work. I think that is the true test of a artist, if that is what I am.


I always say follow your heart not your head where hobbies are involved.


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *Decisions - Decisions*
> 
> I have written, several times, about what to do next with my scrollsaw work. I have considered lots of things, toys, 3-D objects, jewelry and others. Well, for the most part, I have made a decision.
> 
> The work I like best is detailed fretwork. The more detailed the better. So I have decided this will be the main focus of what I do. Why would one try yo do things that is just not part of what they wish to do. I have the choice. I am not really in this for money. Yes, if I make enough to buy some more scrollsaw baldes and a piece of wood, that will be fine, The real enjoyment I get is seeing the face of those who purchase, or recieve my work. I think that is the true test of a artist, if that is what I am.


I think it is good to try different things and do what you like best, Jerrell. I always find that following my heart is the best way to go. That is part of why I like what I do so much. Keep having fun!

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

*Decision Going Forward*

I have posted, several times, about which direction to take in making and trying to sell scrollsaw items. Many have responded with thoughts and ideas, and a big thank you.

In reality, why not do what you love the best. My purpose in scrollsaw work is just a hobby, really. Now looking at the money I made last year I am truly surprised. However when compared to the hours spend the return per hour is very low. However the satisfaction of seeing people love and want to purchased my work is really the reward.

I have decided, for the most part, the fretwork type items will be the majority of what I make. I just love doing this type of work. Yes, very time consuming but I still love it.

I have started a new Facebook page called "PA's Workshop" which, beside here on LJ, is where I will post projects I have been working on or completed.

I still will be setting up an ESTY shop. I have one in name only but there are a few more logistical steps to take before is can be stocked. That and one craft shop outlet and my Facebook page will be my marketing plan for 2013.

So then, why do I go on about this so much. Number 1, a marketing background. Number 2, if you are going to do something you have got to love it. AND Number 3, IF I am going to put a product out there with my name on it, it has got to be the best product I can product.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Blondewood

jerrells said:


> *Decision Going Forward*
> 
> I have posted, several times, about which direction to take in making and trying to sell scrollsaw items. Many have responded with thoughts and ideas, and a big thank you.
> 
> In reality, why not do what you love the best. My purpose in scrollsaw work is just a hobby, really. Now looking at the money I made last year I am truly surprised. However when compared to the hours spend the return per hour is very low. However the satisfaction of seeing people love and want to purchased my work is really the reward.
> 
> I have decided, for the most part, the fretwork type items will be the majority of what I make. I just love doing this type of work. Yes, very time consuming but I still love it.
> 
> I have started a new Facebook page called "PA's Workshop" which, beside here on LJ, is where I will post projects I have been working on or completed.
> 
> I still will be setting up an ESTY shop. I have one in name only but there are a few more logistical steps to take before is can be stocked. That and one craft shop outlet and my Facebook page will be my marketing plan for 2013.
> 
> So then, why do I go on about this so much. Number 1, a marketing background. Number 2, if you are going to do something you have got to love it. AND Number 3, IF I am going to put a product out there with my name on it, it has got to be the best product I can product.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Sounds like an excellent plan. I command you on loving fret work. I love scrolling, but not a ton of fret. For some reason I love making puzzimals. I look forward to viewing your FB page and store.


----------



## jerrells

*PayPal Card Issue*

In order to open a store on ETSY, I took out a PayPal Master Care. I have loaded it with money and used it several times. However, the issue is every time I log into my account it requires me to change my password. So, I have done that, O about two dozen times. Even when I get to the first page and try to do anything the system will bounce me out and wants me to log in again. Of course the password I just set up will not work.

Now I have E-Mailed PayPal more than a few times. They have been real nice and sent replys of what I might check on my computer. Each time I have complyed with these instructions but the problem is not fixed. Finally I got an E-Mail from them stating that the issue has been turned over to the IT department and they will look into it/or contact me. Well, that has been over two weeks ago.

Yesterday I called and a nice young lady answers the phone. I tell her that I want the issue resolved RIGHT NOW. She reviewed the issue and all notes but stated that at the level of the call center they can not address of fix issues like this. Also, they can not nor is there a way to contact the IT department.

Finally, I stated to her that I wanted all FEES waved untill the issue is resolved. She put me on hold for a moment and came back and said they would be waved.

Has anyone had this type of issue and if so what did you do or how was it fixed.


----------



## JesseTutt

jerrells said:


> *PayPal Card Issue*
> 
> In order to open a store on ETSY, I took out a PayPal Master Care. I have loaded it with money and used it several times. However, the issue is every time I log into my account it requires me to change my password. So, I have done that, O about two dozen times. Even when I get to the first page and try to do anything the system will bounce me out and wants me to log in again. Of course the password I just set up will not work.
> 
> Now I have E-Mailed PayPal more than a few times. They have been real nice and sent replys of what I might check on my computer. Each time I have complyed with these instructions but the problem is not fixed. Finally I got an E-Mail from them stating that the issue has been turned over to the IT department and they will look into it/or contact me. Well, that has been over two weeks ago.
> 
> Yesterday I called and a nice young lady answers the phone. I tell her that I want the issue resolved RIGHT NOW. She reviewed the issue and all notes but stated that at the level of the call center they can not address of fix issues like this. Also, they can not nor is there a way to contact the IT department.
> 
> Finally, I stated to her that I wanted all FEES waved untill the issue is resolved. She put me on hold for a moment and came back and said they would be waved.
> 
> Has anyone had this type of issue and if so what did you do or how was it fixed.


Try going into your browser and deleting cookies, history, etc. Then run disk cleanup (My Computer, right click on disk drive, properties, general tab, and disk cleanup) and clean the whole computer deleting all the files.

It might be that you don't have cookies turned on in the browser or that Internet security is set too high.

You could also try going over to a friend's house and trying from their computer. This has several advantages: bad press for PayPal, if it continues to fail you have a witness to what the problem is, if it works then you know it is your computer.

There are various programs that will record what the screen shows including typing and mouse movements. Camptasia is the one I use. I would record the problem and save it. You could also offer to send the recording to PayPal to help with their problem solving.

Additionally, I would send a thank you e-mail / letter to PayPal customer service thanking them for waving the fees as promised by xxx on yy date at zz time. This helps document the waving of fees in case someone else in PayPal tries to re-apply the fees.

When you get a resolution, please let us know what it is so we can all benefit.


----------



## followyourheart

jerrells said:


> *PayPal Card Issue*
> 
> In order to open a store on ETSY, I took out a PayPal Master Care. I have loaded it with money and used it several times. However, the issue is every time I log into my account it requires me to change my password. So, I have done that, O about two dozen times. Even when I get to the first page and try to do anything the system will bounce me out and wants me to log in again. Of course the password I just set up will not work.
> 
> Now I have E-Mailed PayPal more than a few times. They have been real nice and sent replys of what I might check on my computer. Each time I have complyed with these instructions but the problem is not fixed. Finally I got an E-Mail from them stating that the issue has been turned over to the IT department and they will look into it/or contact me. Well, that has been over two weeks ago.
> 
> Yesterday I called and a nice young lady answers the phone. I tell her that I want the issue resolved RIGHT NOW. She reviewed the issue and all notes but stated that at the level of the call center they can not address of fix issues like this. Also, they can not nor is there a way to contact the IT department.
> 
> Finally, I stated to her that I wanted all FEES waved untill the issue is resolved. She put me on hold for a moment and came back and said they would be waved.
> 
> Has anyone had this type of issue and if so what did you do or how was it fixed.


I have an etsy shop and use PayPal and have not had problems with it.
Perhaps there is a PayPal help group online somewhere that could help you?


----------



## N6DSW

jerrells said:


> *PayPal Card Issue*
> 
> In order to open a store on ETSY, I took out a PayPal Master Care. I have loaded it with money and used it several times. However, the issue is every time I log into my account it requires me to change my password. So, I have done that, O about two dozen times. Even when I get to the first page and try to do anything the system will bounce me out and wants me to log in again. Of course the password I just set up will not work.
> 
> Now I have E-Mailed PayPal more than a few times. They have been real nice and sent replys of what I might check on my computer. Each time I have complyed with these instructions but the problem is not fixed. Finally I got an E-Mail from them stating that the issue has been turned over to the IT department and they will look into it/or contact me. Well, that has been over two weeks ago.
> 
> Yesterday I called and a nice young lady answers the phone. I tell her that I want the issue resolved RIGHT NOW. She reviewed the issue and all notes but stated that at the level of the call center they can not address of fix issues like this. Also, they can not nor is there a way to contact the IT department.
> 
> Finally, I stated to her that I wanted all FEES waved untill the issue is resolved. She put me on hold for a moment and came back and said they would be waved.
> 
> Has anyone had this type of issue and if so what did you do or how was it fixed.


By chance do you have any type of anti-tracking protection program running in the background such as "PeerBlock"?

Quoting from their website:

"PeerBlock lets you control who your computer "talks to" on the Internet. By selecting appropriate lists of "known bad" computers, you can block communication with advertising or spyware oriented servers, computers monitoring your p2p activities, computers which have been "hacked", even entire countries! They can't get in to your computer, and your computer won't try to send them anything either.

And best of all, it's free!" 
End Quote

I bring this up as programs like this (if allowed), will stop things (code) from running in the background that company's such as PayPal use to confirm that you REALLY are who you say you are each time you log in based on past log-in's. Or track where you go on the internet for ad placement. Similar to what many invasive cookies do but more dynamic.

And it's amazing just who is following where you go in the background EVERY TIME you connect to the internet. 1,000 of sites from all over the world. And I'm talking everyday users like us, not just those malcontents who are trying to break the law. Programs like Peerblock show just who is tracking you at every given moment.

It tends to block EVERYTHING till you train it to recognize legit websites as being "OK".

Full disclaimer: I do use PeerBlock, but have no other connection to this company. Other than being a happy user who is staying more anonymous from invasive tracking software than just blocking cookies and running Antiviral/malware programs.

(Snicker. Who me? Paranoid?)

-Dave


----------



## mojapitt

jerrells said:


> *PayPal Card Issue*
> 
> In order to open a store on ETSY, I took out a PayPal Master Care. I have loaded it with money and used it several times. However, the issue is every time I log into my account it requires me to change my password. So, I have done that, O about two dozen times. Even when I get to the first page and try to do anything the system will bounce me out and wants me to log in again. Of course the password I just set up will not work.
> 
> Now I have E-Mailed PayPal more than a few times. They have been real nice and sent replys of what I might check on my computer. Each time I have complyed with these instructions but the problem is not fixed. Finally I got an E-Mail from them stating that the issue has been turned over to the IT department and they will look into it/or contact me. Well, that has been over two weeks ago.
> 
> Yesterday I called and a nice young lady answers the phone. I tell her that I want the issue resolved RIGHT NOW. She reviewed the issue and all notes but stated that at the level of the call center they can not address of fix issues like this. Also, they can not nor is there a way to contact the IT department.
> 
> Finally, I stated to her that I wanted all FEES waved untill the issue is resolved. She put me on hold for a moment and came back and said they would be waved.
> 
> Has anyone had this type of issue and if so what did you do or how was it fixed.


I thankfully have not had that problem. It would cause me to tear what little hair I have out. Hope you get a quick resolution of this.


----------



## jerrells

*Enlarging PDF Files*

I have a project that I am working on (to be posted in about a week) where I needed to enlarge a PDF pattern file. Have never done that before so I started out the very hard way. I would copy a section of the file, paste it into MS Publisher then draw some lines the right length and try to enlarge the pasted graphic to the size. Major problems were, time it took and the print were real fuzzy (pixel enlargement). Well after cutting the first several pieces I figured there had to be a better way.

Just a small amount of research lead this dumb brain to the real answer. With the PDF file on the screen and the section you want to enlarge, you select TOOLS, SNAPSHOT and then highlight he area you want. On my computer a screen pops up about the clipboard - just click OK. Not click FILE, Print. Make sure SELECTED GRAPHIC is selected. Now under SCALING first try CUSTOM SCALE and type in your scale enlargement. If you graphic does not fit on the preview page, change CUSTOM SCALE to TILE LARGE PAGES.

This process is going to save me a lot of time and worry. I hope it helps some of you, also.


----------



## Blondewood

jerrells said:


> *Enlarging PDF Files*
> 
> I have a project that I am working on (to be posted in about a week) where I needed to enlarge a PDF pattern file. Have never done that before so I started out the very hard way. I would copy a section of the file, paste it into MS Publisher then draw some lines the right length and try to enlarge the pasted graphic to the size. Major problems were, time it took and the print were real fuzzy (pixel enlargement). Well after cutting the first several pieces I figured there had to be a better way.
> 
> Just a small amount of research lead this dumb brain to the real answer. With the PDF file on the screen and the section you want to enlarge, you select TOOLS, SNAPSHOT and then highlight he area you want. On my computer a screen pops up about the clipboard - just click OK. Not click FILE, Print. Make sure SELECTED GRAPHIC is selected. Now under SCALING first try CUSTOM SCALE and type in your scale enlargement. If you graphic does not fit on the preview page, change CUSTOM SCALE to TILE LARGE PAGES.
> 
> This process is going to save me a lot of time and worry. I hope it helps some of you, also.


Great tip. Didn't know about that one.


----------



## wormil

jerrells said:


> *Enlarging PDF Files*
> 
> I have a project that I am working on (to be posted in about a week) where I needed to enlarge a PDF pattern file. Have never done that before so I started out the very hard way. I would copy a section of the file, paste it into MS Publisher then draw some lines the right length and try to enlarge the pasted graphic to the size. Major problems were, time it took and the print were real fuzzy (pixel enlargement). Well after cutting the first several pieces I figured there had to be a better way.
> 
> Just a small amount of research lead this dumb brain to the real answer. With the PDF file on the screen and the section you want to enlarge, you select TOOLS, SNAPSHOT and then highlight he area you want. On my computer a screen pops up about the clipboard - just click OK. Not click FILE, Print. Make sure SELECTED GRAPHIC is selected. Now under SCALING first try CUSTOM SCALE and type in your scale enlargement. If you graphic does not fit on the preview page, change CUSTOM SCALE to TILE LARGE PAGES.
> 
> This process is going to save me a lot of time and worry. I hope it helps some of you, also.


Nice tip, thanks.


----------



## byrdman61

jerrells said:


> *Enlarging PDF Files*
> 
> I have a project that I am working on (to be posted in about a week) where I needed to enlarge a PDF pattern file. Have never done that before so I started out the very hard way. I would copy a section of the file, paste it into MS Publisher then draw some lines the right length and try to enlarge the pasted graphic to the size. Major problems were, time it took and the print were real fuzzy (pixel enlargement). Well after cutting the first several pieces I figured there had to be a better way.
> 
> Just a small amount of research lead this dumb brain to the real answer. With the PDF file on the screen and the section you want to enlarge, you select TOOLS, SNAPSHOT and then highlight he area you want. On my computer a screen pops up about the clipboard - just click OK. Not click FILE, Print. Make sure SELECTED GRAPHIC is selected. Now under SCALING first try CUSTOM SCALE and type in your scale enlargement. If you graphic does not fit on the preview page, change CUSTOM SCALE to TILE LARGE PAGES.
> 
> This process is going to save me a lot of time and worry. I hope it helps some of you, also.


Thanks Jerrell, I need all of the help I can get with the computer end of things.


----------



## jerrells

*Scrolling brace for the wrist*

Do any of you use any type of brace/bandage/ or support for your wrist while scrolling. I am fairly sure that I am developing osteoarthritis in one or both wrists. I am trying several type of bandages and braces but thought I would pose this to someone who may have more experience in this are - CAUSE I will not give up my scrolloing.


----------



## Blondewood

jerrells said:


> *Scrolling brace for the wrist*
> 
> Do any of you use any type of brace/bandage/ or support for your wrist while scrolling. I am fairly sure that I am developing osteoarthritis in one or both wrists. I am trying several type of bandages and braces but thought I would pose this to someone who may have more experience in this are - CAUSE I will not give up my scrolloing.


No, but if you have carpal tunnel, which sounds likely if you have pain and numbness, try a carpal tunnel brace when sleeping every night until relieved. Get a nice one with a "spoon" in it. If it's really arthritis, pills and heat (icy hot or wrapping with an Ace bandage or premaid stretchy wrist support that will give warmth) might help. Laying off the saw would be best of course, for a week or two to see if it's even related to scrolling. And of course your doctor would be the best source of advice. He could order wrist xrays to see if it's OA. Hope you feel better soon.

One other thought. I don't know where you live, but if your table is cold that might be the culprit. You could try a clip on desk lamp to warm the table up prior to use.


----------



## sunlight2

jerrells said:


> *Scrolling brace for the wrist*
> 
> Do any of you use any type of brace/bandage/ or support for your wrist while scrolling. I am fairly sure that I am developing osteoarthritis in one or both wrists. I am trying several type of bandages and braces but thought I would pose this to someone who may have more experience in this are - CAUSE I will not give up my scrolloing.












One I did This week


----------



## sunlight2

jerrells said:


> *Scrolling brace for the wrist*
> 
> Do any of you use any type of brace/bandage/ or support for your wrist while scrolling. I am fairly sure that I am developing osteoarthritis in one or both wrists. I am trying several type of bandages and braces but thought I would pose this to someone who may have more experience in this are - CAUSE I will not give up my scrolloing.






























I will post more later


----------



## jerrells

*Dust Reduction System*

As I have been "scrolling" for four years and other various woodworking projects for over twenty years I seem to have developed more sinus issues than normal. YEs it could be just this year or my "older" age. However I have decided to take a longer look at the issue. I have somewhat of a dust control system (post in the projects section" plus a use a shop vac. on the table saw and router.

I was on the lookout for the DeWalt dust control unit that cost about $139 but is seems to be off the market. A little internet research led me to a post by a Professor at the Univ. of Michigan. The post is at http://news.consumerreports.org/appliances/2011/07/should-you-build-your-own-air-purifier.html. He makes the point and demonstrates that a simple box fan and a quality air filter duck taped in from of it will do "almost" as good of a job as the more expensive systems.

Your thoughs, ideas and reflections would be of great help to these sniffles.


----------



## SCR0LL3R

jerrells said:


> *Dust Reduction System*
> 
> As I have been "scrolling" for four years and other various woodworking projects for over twenty years I seem to have developed more sinus issues than normal. YEs it could be just this year or my "older" age. However I have decided to take a longer look at the issue. I have somewhat of a dust control system (post in the projects section" plus a use a shop vac. on the table saw and router.
> 
> I was on the lookout for the DeWalt dust control unit that cost about $139 but is seems to be off the market. A little internet research led me to a post by a Professor at the Univ. of Michigan. The post is at http://news.consumerreports.org/appliances/2011/07/should-you-build-your-own-air-purifier.html. He makes the point and demonstrates that a simple box fan and a quality air filter duck taped in from of it will do "almost" as good of a job as the more expensive systems.
> 
> Your thoughs, ideas and reflections would be of great help to these sniffles.


I think you would need a fan that can develop some static pressure or it will simply spin in place and pull very little air through the filter. I don't know if a box fan like he shows would work well or not. Maybe somebody on LJ's has has tried something like this or knows more about the subject and could chime in. If it pulls a fair amount of air through the filter that would be a great easy solution.


----------



## Bluepine38

jerrells said:


> *Dust Reduction System*
> 
> As I have been "scrolling" for four years and other various woodworking projects for over twenty years I seem to have developed more sinus issues than normal. YEs it could be just this year or my "older" age. However I have decided to take a longer look at the issue. I have somewhat of a dust control system (post in the projects section" plus a use a shop vac. on the table saw and router.
> 
> I was on the lookout for the DeWalt dust control unit that cost about $139 but is seems to be off the market. A little internet research led me to a post by a Professor at the Univ. of Michigan. The post is at http://news.consumerreports.org/appliances/2011/07/should-you-build-your-own-air-purifier.html. He makes the point and demonstrates that a simple box fan and a quality air filter duck taped in from of it will do "almost" as good of a job as the more expensive systems.
> 
> Your thoughs, ideas and reflections would be of great help to these sniffles.


I got a little fancy and made a plywood box to set the fan in with a slot to slide the filter into. Going with 
the theory that an exhaust fan works better than a suction fan, I put the filter on the input side of the 
fan. There is a considerable breeze coming from the fan although the filter does cut it down a bit and the
filter collects a lot of dust, so yes it does work. I do not have a counter, nor do I use a merv 13 filter, but
it definitely clears out a lot of dust , and in combination with the dust collectors it helps keep the shop 
cleaner.


----------



## jerrells

jerrells said:


> *Dust Reduction System*
> 
> As I have been "scrolling" for four years and other various woodworking projects for over twenty years I seem to have developed more sinus issues than normal. YEs it could be just this year or my "older" age. However I have decided to take a longer look at the issue. I have somewhat of a dust control system (post in the projects section" plus a use a shop vac. on the table saw and router.
> 
> I was on the lookout for the DeWalt dust control unit that cost about $139 but is seems to be off the market. A little internet research led me to a post by a Professor at the Univ. of Michigan. The post is at http://news.consumerreports.org/appliances/2011/07/should-you-build-your-own-air-purifier.html. He makes the point and demonstrates that a simple box fan and a quality air filter duck taped in from of it will do "almost" as good of a job as the more expensive systems.
> 
> Your thoughs, ideas and reflections would be of great help to these sniffles.


Thanks Bluepine38. I was thinking of reversing the filter and fan - plus building a box for it. Seems like the system should, at least, help and you seem to say that it does.


----------



## ArtistryinWood

jerrells said:


> *Dust Reduction System*
> 
> As I have been "scrolling" for four years and other various woodworking projects for over twenty years I seem to have developed more sinus issues than normal. YEs it could be just this year or my "older" age. However I have decided to take a longer look at the issue. I have somewhat of a dust control system (post in the projects section" plus a use a shop vac. on the table saw and router.
> 
> I was on the lookout for the DeWalt dust control unit that cost about $139 but is seems to be off the market. A little internet research led me to a post by a Professor at the Univ. of Michigan. The post is at http://news.consumerreports.org/appliances/2011/07/should-you-build-your-own-air-purifier.html. He makes the point and demonstrates that a simple box fan and a quality air filter duck taped in from of it will do "almost" as good of a job as the more expensive systems.
> 
> Your thoughs, ideas and reflections would be of great help to these sniffles.


Been using this system for many years, it works very well. I put a cheap filter on the input side and a good quality one on the output, there is still good air flow even with two filters. Since i sit while scrolling i have the fan hanging at head height about 4 ft to my left, i have the saws blower pointed in that direction. Scrolling produces very fine dust, so to help, i place a small desk fan slightly behind to my right on low. As i said, works very well.

Blessings


----------



## Pimzedd

jerrells said:


> *Dust Reduction System*
> 
> As I have been "scrolling" for four years and other various woodworking projects for over twenty years I seem to have developed more sinus issues than normal. YEs it could be just this year or my "older" age. However I have decided to take a longer look at the issue. I have somewhat of a dust control system (post in the projects section" plus a use a shop vac. on the table saw and router.
> 
> I was on the lookout for the DeWalt dust control unit that cost about $139 but is seems to be off the market. A little internet research led me to a post by a Professor at the Univ. of Michigan. The post is at http://news.consumerreports.org/appliances/2011/07/should-you-build-your-own-air-purifier.html. He makes the point and demonstrates that a simple box fan and a quality air filter duck taped in from of it will do "almost" as good of a job as the more expensive systems.
> 
> Your thoughs, ideas and reflections would be of great help to these sniffles.


There are LOTS of good ideas here on Lumberjocks. Just search "dust" and take a look. So many ideas, I can't decide what to do!


----------



## jerrells

*How to Price your Scroll Saw work and sell it*

First of all I will need to admit that I struggle with this area. After about four years of doing scroll saw work for both customers and arts and craft shows I have come up with MY set of rules. Now I will admit that I borrowed most of the information and ideas from others but that is a way to get sound advice. If you choose to use any of the information be sure to make it your own. By that I mean tweak or change it to fit your needs or environment. Here are the several ways I and other scroll sawers come up with a price for a piece we make.

*COST PLUS:*

The first rule of thumb is to take the cost of material times a certain factor. It could be times two, three, four or more. And I do not apply the same rule or multiplier to every product. Example; for candle trays I may have one multiplier and for baskets another. Now if your cost of materials is $7 do not forget to bump it a little to cover things like blades, sandpaper, pattern cost and finish. So $7 might become $7.30 or whatever you feel comfortable with.
*
TIME INVOLVED:*

Some scroll sawers set a dollar per hour rate and keep track of how long it takes to make an item. Then the math becomes simple; your rate times the hours. Do not forget to add in prep time and finishing.

*MARKET PRICE:*

I guess that last one I know of is "Market Price". After you have been to a number of shows you realize that an item will not sell at say $70 but you tested a $50 price and sold lots. Now your decision will be, is the $50 something I can live with or am I just giving it away? Your call.

*LOST LEADERS:*

Every retail store has these and you should consider them, also. A "Lost Leader" is an item that you make little or no money on. Here I will do some $3, $5 or perhaps some $10 items. People love these and will come in looking for them. If you are taking a loss make it a small one. I would opt for say a $5 item where material cost $4. Now I use these to engage people in conversations to talk about the higher priced items. That is the purpose of "Lost Leaders".

In reality I use a combination of all of these. I feel that is the best way for me to approach pricing my product. Someday you will be ask about pricing and I say that I use a standard pricing formula used by most crafters but will say no more about. My price is my price and I will not negotiate. My customers expect the highest quality therefore I feel that my price is fair.

One final note - keep detail records.

There is an excellent BLOG called "How to price your woodworking to make a profit (and sell it)" by John Hufford (or Huff is his LJ name) and I suggest reading it. YES he is really talking about building Furniture but has a lot of good detailed information.

I would love to hear your comments and thanks for reading.


----------



## jerrells

*Making Money of Closing Shop???*

I am seriously considering closing PA's Workshop as far as sales, craft shows and any thing like that. My wife and I have talked about this several times.

1. She thinks that it is effecting my sinuses being out there with all the dust. Yes I have done some major dust control but it is still there.

2. I tend to do that and not my household chores. I am retired and she is not, so I try to pickup most of the household chores for her.

3. I got a letter from the state controllers office stating that I have not filed a first quarter sales tax statement. Well I did on-line but now as it is in dispute I can't see it. They want $200 in taxes and fines. If I had to pay that I would close in a heart beat.

4. I really enjoy doing this but I do not generate enough money to make it viable from the stand point of time.

5. There does not seem to be enough craft outlets to sell my product and my hoped for "word of mount" sales have not worked.

6. If I did do this I would still make gifts and presents for people - that is a certain.

Just looking for ANY input or guidance. Lets be honest here - I need it.


----------



## Makarov

jerrells said:


> *Making Money of Closing Shop???*
> 
> I am seriously considering closing PA's Workshop as far as sales, craft shows and any thing like that. My wife and I have talked about this several times.
> 
> 1. She thinks that it is effecting my sinuses being out there with all the dust. Yes I have done some major dust control but it is still there.
> 
> 2. I tend to do that and not my household chores. I am retired and she is not, so I try to pickup most of the household chores for her.
> 
> 3. I got a letter from the state controllers office stating that I have not filed a first quarter sales tax statement. Well I did on-line but now as it is in dispute I can't see it. They want $200 in taxes and fines. If I had to pay that I would close in a heart beat.
> 
> 4. I really enjoy doing this but I do not generate enough money to make it viable from the stand point of time.
> 
> 5. There does not seem to be enough craft outlets to sell my product and my hoped for "word of mount" sales have not worked.
> 
> 6. If I did do this I would still make gifts and presents for people - that is a certain.
> 
> Just looking for ANY input or guidance. Lets be honest here - I need it.


Sounds like you have an expensive hobby, how long have you been at doing this?


----------



## Gene01

jerrells said:


> *Making Money of Closing Shop???*
> 
> I am seriously considering closing PA's Workshop as far as sales, craft shows and any thing like that. My wife and I have talked about this several times.
> 
> 1. She thinks that it is effecting my sinuses being out there with all the dust. Yes I have done some major dust control but it is still there.
> 
> 2. I tend to do that and not my household chores. I am retired and she is not, so I try to pickup most of the household chores for her.
> 
> 3. I got a letter from the state controllers office stating that I have not filed a first quarter sales tax statement. Well I did on-line but now as it is in dispute I can't see it. They want $200 in taxes and fines. If I had to pay that I would close in a heart beat.
> 
> 4. I really enjoy doing this but I do not generate enough money to make it viable from the stand point of time.
> 
> 5. There does not seem to be enough craft outlets to sell my product and my hoped for "word of mount" sales have not worked.
> 
> 6. If I did do this I would still make gifts and presents for people - that is a certain.
> 
> Just looking for ANY input or guidance. Lets be honest here - I need it.


You do some very nice and creative work. Sure hope you are not thinking of quitting entirely.
Do you use any kind of dust mask?

As to the "business", I'd just shut it down. My experience is like yours. Just not worth the hassle to get tax breaks on purchases and depreciation, etc. I still sell some commissions and do an occasional show. What IRS doesn't know…...


----------



## Bluepine38

jerrells said:


> *Making Money of Closing Shop???*
> 
> I am seriously considering closing PA's Workshop as far as sales, craft shows and any thing like that. My wife and I have talked about this several times.
> 
> 1. She thinks that it is effecting my sinuses being out there with all the dust. Yes I have done some major dust control but it is still there.
> 
> 2. I tend to do that and not my household chores. I am retired and she is not, so I try to pickup most of the household chores for her.
> 
> 3. I got a letter from the state controllers office stating that I have not filed a first quarter sales tax statement. Well I did on-line but now as it is in dispute I can't see it. They want $200 in taxes and fines. If I had to pay that I would close in a heart beat.
> 
> 4. I really enjoy doing this but I do not generate enough money to make it viable from the stand point of time.
> 
> 5. There does not seem to be enough craft outlets to sell my product and my hoped for "word of mount" sales have not worked.
> 
> 6. If I did do this I would still make gifts and presents for people - that is a certain.
> 
> Just looking for ANY input or guidance. Lets be honest here - I need it.


I ran my own business for a while, and the paperwork at that time was not a big problem. With the sales tax
people jumping on the bandwagon, that would be the breaking point for me, unless I was making enough 
money to make the paperwork worth it. The big question is the sinus problem. If you are becoming more
sensitive to the dust, it is only going to get worse in most cases. If it is getting bad, you have to make a 
visit to your doctor, only you and the doctor can determine if this is going to affect your life. If your dust
is not a real problem, then it is time to set down and draw up a sheet of the pros and cons of your wood
working business and money and family. Only you can do this, no one else has all the knowledge of all the
little things. I do a lot of housework and cleaning as I am retired and the wife is not. There are a lot of 
things that enter into this part. My beautiful lady has me pretty well trained, and I do not want to have to
try to find a new one. Hope you have a happy ending.


----------



## Loren

jerrells said:


> *Making Money of Closing Shop???*
> 
> I am seriously considering closing PA's Workshop as far as sales, craft shows and any thing like that. My wife and I have talked about this several times.
> 
> 1. She thinks that it is effecting my sinuses being out there with all the dust. Yes I have done some major dust control but it is still there.
> 
> 2. I tend to do that and not my household chores. I am retired and she is not, so I try to pickup most of the household chores for her.
> 
> 3. I got a letter from the state controllers office stating that I have not filed a first quarter sales tax statement. Well I did on-line but now as it is in dispute I can't see it. They want $200 in taxes and fines. If I had to pay that I would close in a heart beat.
> 
> 4. I really enjoy doing this but I do not generate enough money to make it viable from the stand point of time.
> 
> 5. There does not seem to be enough craft outlets to sell my product and my hoped for "word of mount" sales have not worked.
> 
> 6. If I did do this I would still make gifts and presents for people - that is a certain.
> 
> Just looking for ANY input or guidance. Lets be honest here - I need it.


Try a "neti pot" for the sinuses.

In terms of selling work (yours is very nice) I think you
should focus on selling to cabinet and furniture shops
that don't have a skilled scroll-sawyer in house.

For that matter, contractors who specialize in restoring
Victorian era homes may have a call for your skills.


----------



## Hawaiilad

jerrells said:


> *Making Money of Closing Shop???*
> 
> I am seriously considering closing PA's Workshop as far as sales, craft shows and any thing like that. My wife and I have talked about this several times.
> 
> 1. She thinks that it is effecting my sinuses being out there with all the dust. Yes I have done some major dust control but it is still there.
> 
> 2. I tend to do that and not my household chores. I am retired and she is not, so I try to pickup most of the household chores for her.
> 
> 3. I got a letter from the state controllers office stating that I have not filed a first quarter sales tax statement. Well I did on-line but now as it is in dispute I can't see it. They want $200 in taxes and fines. If I had to pay that I would close in a heart beat.
> 
> 4. I really enjoy doing this but I do not generate enough money to make it viable from the stand point of time.
> 
> 5. There does not seem to be enough craft outlets to sell my product and my hoped for "word of mount" sales have not worked.
> 
> 6. If I did do this I would still make gifts and presents for people - that is a certain.
> 
> Just looking for ANY input or guidance. Lets be honest here - I need it.


I have been a scroller for over 25 years and I do NOT think you should stop scrolling. I know dust is a problem…I ended up in the hospital because of it. I have dust collection in my shop by I also bought the Trend Pro dust shield. You can find it on line. Yes they cost a bit, but they are worth it. It allows me to work in the shop once again…I wear it most of the time.


----------



## EMVarona

jerrells said:


> *Making Money of Closing Shop???*
> 
> I am seriously considering closing PA's Workshop as far as sales, craft shows and any thing like that. My wife and I have talked about this several times.
> 
> 1. She thinks that it is effecting my sinuses being out there with all the dust. Yes I have done some major dust control but it is still there.
> 
> 2. I tend to do that and not my household chores. I am retired and she is not, so I try to pickup most of the household chores for her.
> 
> 3. I got a letter from the state controllers office stating that I have not filed a first quarter sales tax statement. Well I did on-line but now as it is in dispute I can't see it. They want $200 in taxes and fines. If I had to pay that I would close in a heart beat.
> 
> 4. I really enjoy doing this but I do not generate enough money to make it viable from the stand point of time.
> 
> 5. There does not seem to be enough craft outlets to sell my product and my hoped for "word of mount" sales have not worked.
> 
> 6. If I did do this I would still make gifts and presents for people - that is a certain.
> 
> Just looking for ANY input or guidance. Lets be honest here - I need it.


How sad. I've always considered your work among the best I have come across. On the other han I think you've made the right decision. If conditions do not work in your favor (at our age), then you are right, however, that does not mean giving it all up. It's difficult to kill a passion furthermore it is not good for you mental health. I can see that you have a lot of passion for the work and your hands are still very steady. Make it more of a hobby than a business. Minimize the stress and frustration attendant to making a big sale. I am sure some of your frends and those who know the quality of your work will still approach you to ask you to do certain projects. If my estimation is right then you could work on project basis. Since dust is the problem just reduce the time you spend in the shop.

Three things occured to me which I know are farfetched, nonetheless, I'll mention them.
(1) Get a marketing partner who will attend to the intricacies of selling under a profit sharing arrangement. 
(2) Export. (Wild?) 
(3) Engage in something else to occupy you mind. (not so farfetched)

You mentioned earlier that you fell in love with the scrollsaw. Keep the passion burning!


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *Making Money of Closing Shop???*
> 
> I am seriously considering closing PA's Workshop as far as sales, craft shows and any thing like that. My wife and I have talked about this several times.
> 
> 1. She thinks that it is effecting my sinuses being out there with all the dust. Yes I have done some major dust control but it is still there.
> 
> 2. I tend to do that and not my household chores. I am retired and she is not, so I try to pickup most of the household chores for her.
> 
> 3. I got a letter from the state controllers office stating that I have not filed a first quarter sales tax statement. Well I did on-line but now as it is in dispute I can't see it. They want $200 in taxes and fines. If I had to pay that I would close in a heart beat.
> 
> 4. I really enjoy doing this but I do not generate enough money to make it viable from the stand point of time.
> 
> 5. There does not seem to be enough craft outlets to sell my product and my hoped for "word of mount" sales have not worked.
> 
> 6. If I did do this I would still make gifts and presents for people - that is a certain.
> 
> Just looking for ANY input or guidance. Lets be honest here - I need it.


Hi, Jerrell: I would hate to see you quit altogether because you do such beautiful work and you have really a knack for picking the right wood for the designs. I hope that your health problems can be overcome and not tied to scroll sawing. If they are, then I suppose it is a "no brainer."

Selling finished pieces is always challenging. That is one reason that Keith and I don't sell even our samples. The time involved and the aggravation and paperwork and constant people low-balling our prices is not only demeaning, but it really makes us feel like crap. Keith makes beautiful pens and most of them have sat in the shops for a long time and not sold. He sells the odd pen now and then, but if he were depending on it for a livelihood, he would be in trouble.

It really depends what area you live in and what the market will bear. You can't take to heart if your things don't sell, as you do beautiful work and no one can take that away from you. I have had some people that can't sell one of my Forest Leaf plaques for $15, while others in different areas are getting $80 for them. Much depends on the area. The economy is struggling now too and many people are making things themselves. I think that is why I do well as a pattern maker - many of my customers make things for themselves or for gifts. Most people that do craft fairs come back disappointed. Again - it is no reflection on them.

I like Ed's idea of perhaps trying something else. I am thinking of maybe just scrolling for your own gifts and pleasure and maybe finding something else that is related in some way to bring in some extra money. The idea of working with contractors is a good one. I have done several renovation jobs where they need custom fretwork. Just don't undersell yourself. You are a craftsman and deserve to earn a decent wage per hour for your skill.

Most important, enjoy what you are doing. If you are stressed out about getting ready for shows or keeping shops stocked and then things going slow, that will only ruin scroll sawing for you. Perhaps it is time to think of a "plan B" where you can still enjoy scrolling while doing something a little more in demand or more stable.

I wish you all the best in whatever decision you come to. I am really glad that you do scroll because I got to know you as a friend through it.  I know that you will find your niche eventually and things will work out for the best.

The best of luck to you, Sheila


----------



## jerrells

*Closing Shop - BLOG ???*

A few days ago, I posted and BLOG and sent out a number of personal E-Mails about NO SALES - SHOULD I CLOSE SHOP. Well I got many replies and there were some said, "CLOSE". However, and for the sake of good sanity a lot of fine family and friends said nice things about my work. I realize that at one time I said, "I fell in love with scroll work", and I still do. Not sure if some sinus issues, lack of sales, HOT temperature in Texas or the crush of summer chores warped this old brain into saying such things.

After some time of reflection and decision, I will continue my scrolling but at perhaps a little slower pace. I went today and purchase one of the dust collection masks that are reported to keep out 99.8% of everything but air. Also, next week I will make another modification to my dust collection system.

I did send a letter to the largest craft show that I had registered for and asked to be taken off the list for this year and receive a refund. I still have two others that should have good traffic flow.

As far as other venues to sell in I continue to look at all areas. ETSY, craft stores, online web-site and all the rest. Have not found a solution that I am real excited about at this time, but I am looking.

Again, I would like to thank all who responded and gave the good advice. You will see more from me and perhaps soon.


----------



## robscastle

jerrells said:


> *Closing Shop - BLOG ???*
> 
> A few days ago, I posted and BLOG and sent out a number of personal E-Mails about NO SALES - SHOULD I CLOSE SHOP. Well I got many replies and there were some said, "CLOSE". However, and for the sake of good sanity a lot of fine family and friends said nice things about my work. I realize that at one time I said, "I fell in love with scroll work", and I still do. Not sure if some sinus issues, lack of sales, HOT temperature in Texas or the crush of summer chores warped this old brain into saying such things.
> 
> After some time of reflection and decision, I will continue my scrolling but at perhaps a little slower pace. I went today and purchase one of the dust collection masks that are reported to keep out 99.8% of everything but air. Also, next week I will make another modification to my dust collection system.
> 
> I did send a letter to the largest craft show that I had registered for and asked to be taken off the list for this year and receive a refund. I still have two others that should have good traffic flow.
> 
> As far as other venues to sell in I continue to look at all areas. ETSY, craft stores, online web-site and all the rest. Have not found a solution that I am real excited about at this time, but I am looking.
> 
> Again, I would like to thank all who responded and gave the good advice. You will see more from me and perhaps soon.


Sounds like a good solution.

Don't forget that your health is paramount, so sus out the sinus problems and see if the source relates to inhaling wood dust.

Always wear a dust mask and you may want to consider getting your work area assessed by other knowledgable wood workers so you can get an independent impartial opinion of your work conditions.

In fact as as many of your friends that can to do a quick assessment for you the better.

Its then back to you to evaluate all the findings and then act on your decisions you want to adopt.

Do some more research on wood dust and be confident in yourself you are working under the best conditions for your health. 
There are many articles regarding dust management about, dust reduction methods and the physics of the dust particle problem.

Once you have a confident level of knowledge regarding the management of dust you may find the following will
improves, 
health 
motivation 
productivity
and satisfaction in work improves.

Otherwise step back from the work as other LJs suggested take a break and then reassess your position.

We need all the LJ's we can get.

Regards

Robert Brennan


----------



## kepy

jerrells said:


> *Closing Shop - BLOG ???*
> 
> A few days ago, I posted and BLOG and sent out a number of personal E-Mails about NO SALES - SHOULD I CLOSE SHOP. Well I got many replies and there were some said, "CLOSE". However, and for the sake of good sanity a lot of fine family and friends said nice things about my work. I realize that at one time I said, "I fell in love with scroll work", and I still do. Not sure if some sinus issues, lack of sales, HOT temperature in Texas or the crush of summer chores warped this old brain into saying such things.
> 
> After some time of reflection and decision, I will continue my scrolling but at perhaps a little slower pace. I went today and purchase one of the dust collection masks that are reported to keep out 99.8% of everything but air. Also, next week I will make another modification to my dust collection system.
> 
> I did send a letter to the largest craft show that I had registered for and asked to be taken off the list for this year and receive a refund. I still have two others that should have good traffic flow.
> 
> As far as other venues to sell in I continue to look at all areas. ETSY, craft stores, online web-site and all the rest. Have not found a solution that I am real excited about at this time, but I am looking.
> 
> Again, I would like to thank all who responded and gave the good advice. You will see more from me and perhaps soon.


I know your feeling. Am only doing what I want now and found it to be a lot more relaxing. Give most of my projects away as gifts. Haven't been in the shop for a couple of months as my A Fib is acting up and doesn't allow me to do much but I sure miss my shop.
Don't think I could handle the pressure of doing shows. Never did really enjoy that.
Hopefully, you can downsize and still have the enjoyment of scrolling.


----------



## welcon

jerrells said:


> *Closing Shop - BLOG ???*
> 
> A few days ago, I posted and BLOG and sent out a number of personal E-Mails about NO SALES - SHOULD I CLOSE SHOP. Well I got many replies and there were some said, "CLOSE". However, and for the sake of good sanity a lot of fine family and friends said nice things about my work. I realize that at one time I said, "I fell in love with scroll work", and I still do. Not sure if some sinus issues, lack of sales, HOT temperature in Texas or the crush of summer chores warped this old brain into saying such things.
> 
> After some time of reflection and decision, I will continue my scrolling but at perhaps a little slower pace. I went today and purchase one of the dust collection masks that are reported to keep out 99.8% of everything but air. Also, next week I will make another modification to my dust collection system.
> 
> I did send a letter to the largest craft show that I had registered for and asked to be taken off the list for this year and receive a refund. I still have two others that should have good traffic flow.
> 
> As far as other venues to sell in I continue to look at all areas. ETSY, craft stores, online web-site and all the rest. Have not found a solution that I am real excited about at this time, but I am looking.
> 
> Again, I would like to thank all who responded and gave the good advice. You will see more from me and perhaps soon.


Closing up shop does not sound to good to me. Never give up something you love so much because sales are down, put on a dust mask, open the windows, turn on the fan and continue on with your woodworking skills. It seems the worst thing woodworkers deal with are people looking for a deal and trying to beat you down.

My old friend at home is in his late 80's I always ask him when he will quit woodworking and his reply is never. He does not do it for the money anymore but for himself, he is a true master craftsman, and woodworking is his passion, how I wish I had some of his knowledge. So chin up and persevere.


----------



## DocSavage45

jerrells said:


> *Closing Shop - BLOG ???*
> 
> A few days ago, I posted and BLOG and sent out a number of personal E-Mails about NO SALES - SHOULD I CLOSE SHOP. Well I got many replies and there were some said, "CLOSE". However, and for the sake of good sanity a lot of fine family and friends said nice things about my work. I realize that at one time I said, "I fell in love with scroll work", and I still do. Not sure if some sinus issues, lack of sales, HOT temperature in Texas or the crush of summer chores warped this old brain into saying such things.
> 
> After some time of reflection and decision, I will continue my scrolling but at perhaps a little slower pace. I went today and purchase one of the dust collection masks that are reported to keep out 99.8% of everything but air. Also, next week I will make another modification to my dust collection system.
> 
> I did send a letter to the largest craft show that I had registered for and asked to be taken off the list for this year and receive a refund. I still have two others that should have good traffic flow.
> 
> As far as other venues to sell in I continue to look at all areas. ETSY, craft stores, online web-site and all the rest. Have not found a solution that I am real excited about at this time, but I am looking.
> 
> Again, I would like to thank all who responded and gave the good advice. You will see more from me and perhaps soon.


Saw you on Huff's blog?

I've not been through your previous blogging so I'm responding from the hip.

Sounds like you are having dust issues? Fans and dust masks are good additions, but a dedicated air filtration system is imperative. I choose Grizzly over Jet after looking at pricing and horror stories about Amazon shipping in original boxes. UPS around here dose not look out for the customer. Had a couple of problems with the grizzly but customer service is strong and we figured it out.

You requested returns on deposits? Did you check out the craft fairs against your own products?

I understand vision (planning), illusion ( fantasy), and delusion ( when reality does not meet fantasy?) LOL!

Take anxiety out of the picture, as Huff did. He had no expectations of sales and was not disappointed. I don't remember if you were in sales as well? As I said I was going to…. make large furniture in studio tradition. But life stepped in. Finally have my shop together after my equipment depreciated. Decided to just "do it"

Life is still intervening and I am moving forward anyway. Tools are functional and I am gaining practice and precision as well as knowledge of them. I have a way to go in my journey.

It's good to stop and check out reality. And make sure you can breath. LOL! Otherwise you won't be doing anything.

Hope the new leg in the journey is interesting, exciting , and creative.


----------



## scrollingmom

jerrells said:


> *Closing Shop - BLOG ???*
> 
> A few days ago, I posted and BLOG and sent out a number of personal E-Mails about NO SALES - SHOULD I CLOSE SHOP. Well I got many replies and there were some said, "CLOSE". However, and for the sake of good sanity a lot of fine family and friends said nice things about my work. I realize that at one time I said, "I fell in love with scroll work", and I still do. Not sure if some sinus issues, lack of sales, HOT temperature in Texas or the crush of summer chores warped this old brain into saying such things.
> 
> After some time of reflection and decision, I will continue my scrolling but at perhaps a little slower pace. I went today and purchase one of the dust collection masks that are reported to keep out 99.8% of everything but air. Also, next week I will make another modification to my dust collection system.
> 
> I did send a letter to the largest craft show that I had registered for and asked to be taken off the list for this year and receive a refund. I still have two others that should have good traffic flow.
> 
> As far as other venues to sell in I continue to look at all areas. ETSY, craft stores, online web-site and all the rest. Have not found a solution that I am real excited about at this time, but I am looking.
> 
> Again, I would like to thank all who responded and gave the good advice. You will see more from me and perhaps soon.


Glad you've made your decision, its bound to make life easier on you. Hope you can relax now and excited to see your next project.


----------



## jerrells

*Where - How - What Places to sell Scrollsaw Items.*

I would guess that the frustration for all of us is that we make a great product - or think so. However, to make this hobby/business interesting we need to sell some of it. That will be the main subject of my rant today WHERE - HOE = WHAT PLACES.

I have found two "craft" malls in North Dallas and tried them both. The first one closed and the second was far too expensive. My search for additional locations has proven fruitless.

I have a FaceBook specifically for my ScrollSaw work and most all of my friends just love my work - but NO SALES.

I have thought and thought and thought about ETSY but have not jumped in that direction - YET. Lately I see some of the same items I make at HALF the price I would charge. Now I consider $6 to $8 per hour a reasonable return for doing my work. I just do not see accepting less than that.

I am signed up for three craft shows in the fall. I know I will make sales but a simple 4th quarter bump does not seem to make things balance for a years worth of work.

I do not depend on sales from my scrollsaw work for income or any necessity. It is just a hobby but I would like to see a higher return for the work it takes. I love doing it and will continue but just looking for ideas.

Huff posted an excellent series of marketing and selling you woodworking items and I did read every word several times. I know he states that you should use every avenue and any approach possible to get you name and product out in front of people. I understand marketing and sales very well still just looking to make the road a little easier.

Any ideas on input would be welcomed.


----------



## stefang

jerrells said:


> *Where - How - What Places to sell Scrollsaw Items.*
> 
> I would guess that the frustration for all of us is that we make a great product - or think so. However, to make this hobby/business interesting we need to sell some of it. That will be the main subject of my rant today WHERE - HOE = WHAT PLACES.
> 
> I have found two "craft" malls in North Dallas and tried them both. The first one closed and the second was far too expensive. My search for additional locations has proven fruitless.
> 
> I have a FaceBook specifically for my ScrollSaw work and most all of my friends just love my work - but NO SALES.
> 
> I have thought and thought and thought about ETSY but have not jumped in that direction - YET. Lately I see some of the same items I make at HALF the price I would charge. Now I consider $6 to $8 per hour a reasonable return for doing my work. I just do not see accepting less than that.
> 
> I am signed up for three craft shows in the fall. I know I will make sales but a simple 4th quarter bump does not seem to make things balance for a years worth of work.
> 
> I do not depend on sales from my scrollsaw work for income or any necessity. It is just a hobby but I would like to see a higher return for the work it takes. I love doing it and will continue but just looking for ideas.
> 
> Huff posted an excellent series of marketing and selling you woodworking items and I did read every word several times. I know he states that you should use every avenue and any approach possible to get you name and product out in front of people. I understand marketing and sales very well still just looking to make the road a little easier.
> 
> Any ideas on input would be welcomed.


One problem with selling to the public is that you have to make products they want and not what you want. This can be difficult for a hobby woodworker who's choice of projects is usually more motivated by factors such as aesthetic quality, the degree of difficulty to make and quality factors than salability. I just don't see that hobby work and sales are very compatible. I realize that is not always true, but I suspect it is in most cases. The only way I can see for a hobby woodworker to sell a lot of his product is to stick with one or two great products that he can learn to make very efficiently while maintaining the quality. This normally requires aids like jigs or in your case stack cutting to make the work go fast and to maintain a high quality which can be sold at the right price point. This is just my take on craft sales. I hope you will be able to separate the wheat from the chaff find something helpful here.


----------



## jerrells

*Nativity Scrollsaw Patterns*

I am searching for Nativity scroll saw patterns. Now I have looked in all the traditional places; Shelia Landry, The Winfield Collection, Berry Basket and I have all of these. I want them to be table top and traditional in design. This is an ongoing project I have started and not just for this season. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## americancanuck

jerrells said:


> *Nativity Scrollsaw Patterns*
> 
> I am searching for Nativity scroll saw patterns. Now I have looked in all the traditional places; Shelia Landry, The Winfield Collection, Berry Basket and I have all of these. I want them to be table top and traditional in design. This is an ongoing project I have started and not just for this season. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I just did a table top nativity set that was cut from one of Steve Goods paterns. It has been very popular at recent craft shows. I just posted a picture as a new project if you would like to see what it looks like.


----------



## Bigrock

jerrells said:


> *Nativity Scrollsaw Patterns*
> 
> I am searching for Nativity scroll saw patterns. Now I have looked in all the traditional places; Shelia Landry, The Winfield Collection, Berry Basket and I have all of these. I want them to be table top and traditional in design. This is an ongoing project I have started and not just for this season. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I did a comtampery set from Wood magazine. It was several years ago. The pieces were painted with one color. I think you could change the size on a copy machine and the thickness of the wood as well. You may find it on the website.

I just went to WOOD website and could not find the plans. What I saw was a help line you could call and they may help you.


----------



## BilltheDiver

jerrells said:


> *Nativity Scrollsaw Patterns*
> 
> I am searching for Nativity scroll saw patterns. Now I have looked in all the traditional places; Shelia Landry, The Winfield Collection, Berry Basket and I have all of these. I want them to be table top and traditional in design. This is an ongoing project I have started and not just for this season. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Steve Good's website: http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/ has a free catalog of patterns. I have done a couple of his nativity scenes. Check there.


----------



## jerrells

*Repurpose your patterns and thinking.*

On Friday and Saturday I was a vendor at a local craft show. I got many of the usual "off the wall questions" but some of them got me to thinking.

I cut many of Shelia Landry's (and Keith's) candle tray patterns and several people ask if they were trivets. Well some of them, printed at about 75%, make a great size trivet. So I think I will start offering some like that.

Also, on a separate note, I cut some of the 3 dimensional patterns from Sue Mey and Steve Good, to name a few, so why not do a glue up like the pen turners. Take different colors of thin wood and glue then together to make the blank for cutting the 3D pattern.

I think both of these will work great in different areas. Just using some of my gray matter while it still is working.


----------



## Blondewood

jerrells said:


> *Repurpose your patterns and thinking.*
> 
> On Friday and Saturday I was a vendor at a local craft show. I got many of the usual "off the wall questions" but some of them got me to thinking.
> 
> I cut many of Shelia Landry's (and Keith's) candle tray patterns and several people ask if they were trivets. Well some of them, printed at about 75%, make a great size trivet. So I think I will start offering some like that.
> 
> Also, on a separate note, I cut some of the 3 dimensional patterns from Sue Mey and Steve Good, to name a few, so why not do a glue up like the pen turners. Take different colors of thin wood and glue then together to make the blank for cutting the 3D pattern.
> 
> I think both of these will work great in different areas. Just using some of my gray matter while it still is working.


Those are great ideas. I look forward to seeing how the 3D multi colored projects turn out.


----------



## scrollingmom

jerrells said:


> *Repurpose your patterns and thinking.*
> 
> On Friday and Saturday I was a vendor at a local craft show. I got many of the usual "off the wall questions" but some of them got me to thinking.
> 
> I cut many of Shelia Landry's (and Keith's) candle tray patterns and several people ask if they were trivets. Well some of them, printed at about 75%, make a great size trivet. So I think I will start offering some like that.
> 
> Also, on a separate note, I cut some of the 3 dimensional patterns from Sue Mey and Steve Good, to name a few, so why not do a glue up like the pen turners. Take different colors of thin wood and glue then together to make the blank for cutting the 3D pattern.
> 
> I think both of these will work great in different areas. Just using some of my gray matter while it still is working.


Sounds like you had a good turn out at your show, it gave you some new insight. I too am looking forward to seeing your 3d multi-colored projects.


----------



## jerrells

*ESTY Pricing Decision*

I am going to start stocking me ETSY shop. However the issue I find is that items like or similar to mine sell at half the price I get a local craft shows. Now I have enough marketing expertise to know that you either A) meet market price, B) sell a higher quality product at a higher price, or C) offer more and better services. Perhaps there are a few more but that is a start. I could make a reasonable return for the current prices on ETSY and (hope) to do volume selling).

I see many product that seem to sell at reasonable volume at the current pricing. Seems to be to be a bitter pill to take because I know my work sells at higher pricing.

So I am looking for any advice from current ETSY sellers - if you would choose to share.


----------



## mnguy

jerrells said:


> *ESTY Pricing Decision*
> 
> I am going to start stocking me ETSY shop. However the issue I find is that items like or similar to mine sell at half the price I get a local craft shows. Now I have enough marketing expertise to know that you either A) meet market price, B) sell a higher quality product at a higher price, or C) offer more and better services. Perhaps there are a few more but that is a start. I could make a reasonable return for the current prices on ETSY and (hope) to do volume selling).
> 
> I see many product that seem to sell at reasonable volume at the current pricing. Seems to be to be a bitter pill to take because I know my work sells at higher pricing.
> 
> So I am looking for any advice from current ETSY sellers - if you would choose to share.


My wife does a ton of Etsy shopping, and I am continually amazed at how low many people price their work on Etsy. Don't sell yourself too short 

I would consider pricing your work so that the delivered cost to your Etsy customer is similar to the cost to your craft show customer. Etsy price + typical shipping cost = craft show price. If that price looks remotely competitive on Etsy, even if a bit high, start there and see what happens.

Another trick is to shave a little off the posted price and pad your shipping to keep your income the same. It works for infomercials, make it work for you.


----------



## ghost5

jerrells said:


> *ESTY Pricing Decision*
> 
> I am going to start stocking me ETSY shop. However the issue I find is that items like or similar to mine sell at half the price I get a local craft shows. Now I have enough marketing expertise to know that you either A) meet market price, B) sell a higher quality product at a higher price, or C) offer more and better services. Perhaps there are a few more but that is a start. I could make a reasonable return for the current prices on ETSY and (hope) to do volume selling).
> 
> I see many product that seem to sell at reasonable volume at the current pricing. Seems to be to be a bitter pill to take because I know my work sells at higher pricing.
> 
> So I am looking for any advice from current ETSY sellers - if you would choose to share.


I have an Etsy store and it was open for a year the first time with exactly one sale. I closed it for almost a year then reopened it and in the last few months it has done fair and that is with almost daily promotion through social media and forums.

If you aren't going to promote your shop on an almost daily basis through whatever social media you use then don't expect much traffic. I managed around 1400 views in a few weeks but it took work. Twitter, pinterest, FB, Google+ are good places to use to help get people headed to your site.

As for pricing I put what I want on them but a bit lower than a show since I don't have to go set up and then sit there for 2-3 days then tear down plus booth fees and all that goes with it. I charge reasonable shipping or free shipping by adding a couple of dollars to the price then eating the rest.


----------



## AngieO

jerrells said:


> *ESTY Pricing Decision*
> 
> I am going to start stocking me ETSY shop. However the issue I find is that items like or similar to mine sell at half the price I get a local craft shows. Now I have enough marketing expertise to know that you either A) meet market price, B) sell a higher quality product at a higher price, or C) offer more and better services. Perhaps there are a few more but that is a start. I could make a reasonable return for the current prices on ETSY and (hope) to do volume selling).
> 
> I see many product that seem to sell at reasonable volume at the current pricing. Seems to be to be a bitter pill to take because I know my work sells at higher pricing.
> 
> So I am looking for any advice from current ETSY sellers - if you would choose to share.


Interesting topic. Will have to follow this. I do not have an Etsy shop an have considered it. At this point I don't have enough items to keep it stocked to make it worth it. BUT… I've checked out some items to see how much they were going for. Interesting enough… the items I was commissioned to make for Christmas orders sold considerably higher on Etsy than what I charged. I wondered why… but I think a lot of it has to do with who their target market is and the photography of the items.

Man… photography is so important.


----------



## NormG

jerrells said:


> *ESTY Pricing Decision*
> 
> I am going to start stocking me ETSY shop. However the issue I find is that items like or similar to mine sell at half the price I get a local craft shows. Now I have enough marketing expertise to know that you either A) meet market price, B) sell a higher quality product at a higher price, or C) offer more and better services. Perhaps there are a few more but that is a start. I could make a reasonable return for the current prices on ETSY and (hope) to do volume selling).
> 
> I see many product that seem to sell at reasonable volume at the current pricing. Seems to be to be a bitter pill to take because I know my work sells at higher pricing.
> 
> So I am looking for any advice from current ETSY sellers - if you would choose to share.


Very interesting idea to follow and think about, like AngieO I have less time to keep it filled up


----------



## jerrells

*Embellish of existing patterns*

I will be cutting a set of standard patterns but my goal is to have them stand out for all the rest who use the same pattern. There are several ways to accomplish this we all know. Let me explore a few and , if you would, add you comments or suggestions.

1. Choice of wood. Instead of using the standard oak or maple we all know that more exotic woods look much nicer when finished. The down side is they might only appeal to a select group of persons.

2. The use of gems, rhinestones to add style and sparkle to your design. Again this is a little safer that the first but still may have smaller appeal.

3. Paint is a old stand by but a lot of persons have started using that method. I feel that it only works in certain areas.

4. Alter the pattern. I have seen a number of patterns featured in Creative Woodworks and Crafts where someone alter the existing pattern to add their personal taste or style.

I am sure that there are other methods that are used a much as these however these are the ones that come to mind. Feel free to add your own, if you wish. I think the would be a excellent topic for us all to discuss and share ideas.

As I said, feel free to add you own comments - the more the better.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7

jerrells said:


> *Embellish of existing patterns*
> 
> I will be cutting a set of standard patterns but my goal is to have them stand out for all the rest who use the same pattern. There are several ways to accomplish this we all know. Let me explore a few and , if you would, add you comments or suggestions.
> 
> 1. Choice of wood. Instead of using the standard oak or maple we all know that more exotic woods look much nicer when finished. The down side is they might only appeal to a select group of persons.
> 
> 2. The use of gems, rhinestones to add style and sparkle to your design. Again this is a little safer that the first but still may have smaller appeal.
> 
> 3. Paint is a old stand by but a lot of persons have started using that method. I feel that it only works in certain areas.
> 
> 4. Alter the pattern. I have seen a number of patterns featured in Creative Woodworks and Crafts where someone alter the existing pattern to add their personal taste or style.
> 
> I am sure that there are other methods that are used a much as these however these are the ones that come to mind. Feel free to add your own, if you wish. I think the would be a excellent topic for us all to discuss and share ideas.
> 
> As I said, feel free to add you own comments - the more the better.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Good word Brother! One of the best compliments I see in project comments is, *"That's unique!"*
I am looking forward to seeing what you come up with. 
Bless you!


----------



## kepy

jerrells said:


> *Embellish of existing patterns*
> 
> I will be cutting a set of standard patterns but my goal is to have them stand out for all the rest who use the same pattern. There are several ways to accomplish this we all know. Let me explore a few and , if you would, add you comments or suggestions.
> 
> 1. Choice of wood. Instead of using the standard oak or maple we all know that more exotic woods look much nicer when finished. The down side is they might only appeal to a select group of persons.
> 
> 2. The use of gems, rhinestones to add style and sparkle to your design. Again this is a little safer that the first but still may have smaller appeal.
> 
> 3. Paint is a old stand by but a lot of persons have started using that method. I feel that it only works in certain areas.
> 
> 4. Alter the pattern. I have seen a number of patterns featured in Creative Woodworks and Crafts where someone alter the existing pattern to add their personal taste or style.
> 
> I am sure that there are other methods that are used a much as these however these are the ones that come to mind. Feel free to add your own, if you wish. I think the would be a excellent topic for us all to discuss and share ideas.
> 
> As I said, feel free to add you own comments - the more the better.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


It is sometimes interesting to use a pattern for something different than it was originally designed for. You can also combine patterns for a different look.


----------



## CFrye

jerrells said:


> *Embellish of existing patterns*
> 
> I will be cutting a set of standard patterns but my goal is to have them stand out for all the rest who use the same pattern. There are several ways to accomplish this we all know. Let me explore a few and , if you would, add you comments or suggestions.
> 
> 1. Choice of wood. Instead of using the standard oak or maple we all know that more exotic woods look much nicer when finished. The down side is they might only appeal to a select group of persons.
> 
> 2. The use of gems, rhinestones to add style and sparkle to your design. Again this is a little safer that the first but still may have smaller appeal.
> 
> 3. Paint is a old stand by but a lot of persons have started using that method. I feel that it only works in certain areas.
> 
> 4. Alter the pattern. I have seen a number of patterns featured in Creative Woodworks and Crafts where someone alter the existing pattern to add their personal taste or style.
> 
> I am sure that there are other methods that are used a much as these however these are the ones that come to mind. Feel free to add your own, if you wish. I think the would be a excellent topic for us all to discuss and share ideas.
> 
> As I said, feel free to add you own comments - the more the better.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Jerrells I have found inspiration from these 2 Lumberjocks. Leldon uses contrasting woods in his word art scrollings as seen here.
Anna uses other materials such as leather http://lumberjocks.com/projects/87984
Hope the links work.


----------



## jfk4032

jerrells said:


> *Embellish of existing patterns*
> 
> I will be cutting a set of standard patterns but my goal is to have them stand out for all the rest who use the same pattern. There are several ways to accomplish this we all know. Let me explore a few and , if you would, add you comments or suggestions.
> 
> 1. Choice of wood. Instead of using the standard oak or maple we all know that more exotic woods look much nicer when finished. The down side is they might only appeal to a select group of persons.
> 
> 2. The use of gems, rhinestones to add style and sparkle to your design. Again this is a little safer that the first but still may have smaller appeal.
> 
> 3. Paint is a old stand by but a lot of persons have started using that method. I feel that it only works in certain areas.
> 
> 4. Alter the pattern. I have seen a number of patterns featured in Creative Woodworks and Crafts where someone alter the existing pattern to add their personal taste or style.
> 
> I am sure that there are other methods that are used a much as these however these are the ones that come to mind. Feel free to add your own, if you wish. I think the would be a excellent topic for us all to discuss and share ideas.
> 
> As I said, feel free to add you own comments - the more the better.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Most of my recent projects I'll modify existing patterns in Adobe Illustrator to recreate them with my own preferences and flair. I'll be making some unique custom patterns in the near future. I too like to use unique woods and grains that complement the subject matter.


----------



## jerrells

*Time for a new saw*

I have had a DeWalt scroll saw for about three years and it has been one fine saw. I did buy it used but still got a deal, I think. It has started showing signs of wear and age. Perhaps a few parts would make it much better but who knows.

So last night and again this morning, I talked to Ray at Seyco and they have put on reserve their last Excalibur EX-16. This is reported to be one of the finest saws on the market and well fits my needs. I know some people will say they like others and that is OK.

I a few days I will have my DeWalt for sale and will place a good E-Bay price on it.


----------



## Bluepine38

jerrells said:


> *Time for a new saw*
> 
> I have had a DeWalt scroll saw for about three years and it has been one fine saw. I did buy it used but still got a deal, I think. It has started showing signs of wear and age. Perhaps a few parts would make it much better but who knows.
> 
> So last night and again this morning, I talked to Ray at Seyco and they have put on reserve their last Excalibur EX-16. This is reported to be one of the finest saws on the market and well fits my needs. I know some people will say they like others and that is OK.
> 
> I a few days I will have my DeWalt for sale and will place a good E-Bay price on it.


Congratulations on the move up, I am sure you will be happy with the new saw, and looking at your work
you deserve it.


----------



## Woodenwizard

jerrells said:


> *Time for a new saw*
> 
> I have had a DeWalt scroll saw for about three years and it has been one fine saw. I did buy it used but still got a deal, I think. It has started showing signs of wear and age. Perhaps a few parts would make it much better but who knows.
> 
> So last night and again this morning, I talked to Ray at Seyco and they have put on reserve their last Excalibur EX-16. This is reported to be one of the finest saws on the market and well fits my needs. I know some people will say they like others and that is OK.
> 
> I a few days I will have my DeWalt for sale and will place a good E-Bay price on it.


I bought the Excalibur 30" and love it. I got rid of my Dewalt and regret it . There have been many times I wished I had it back. Not because I don't like my Excalibur but because my daughter and some of my grandkids are getting into scroll sawing and are always wanting to use the saw. It would be handy to have another saw for them and for people that want to learn to scroll. It would be easier to get others into scrolling if I had another saw. Just a thought.


----------



## NormG

jerrells said:


> *Time for a new saw*
> 
> I have had a DeWalt scroll saw for about three years and it has been one fine saw. I did buy it used but still got a deal, I think. It has started showing signs of wear and age. Perhaps a few parts would make it much better but who knows.
> 
> So last night and again this morning, I talked to Ray at Seyco and they have put on reserve their last Excalibur EX-16. This is reported to be one of the finest saws on the market and well fits my needs. I know some people will say they like others and that is OK.
> 
> I a few days I will have my DeWalt for sale and will place a good E-Bay price on it.


Congrats on the saw, I have sen them and they are nice


----------



## jerrells

*New Scrollsaw Almost setup*

My DeWalt scroll saw had a lot of miles on it. Now it still was doing just great but I still worried about it's condition. I posted the DeWalt on my FaceBook page and with in three hours it was sold. So I had build up some extra money in my scroll saw account. I talked to Ray at Seyco and he said he had one Excaliber EX-16 and that size would just fit my needs. As a live not too far from his business I said I would drive down and pick it up. As it turned out that morning we had 3 inches of snow in the Dallas area. I called Ray to see if he was open. He answered the phone and said he would stay if I was going to come down. Well and exciting trip but I made it safe and he showed me a much shorter route home. He is a wonderful person and great to do business with.

Yesterday afternoon I got out in the garage and took the DeWalt off the custom stand I had made. I had to do some adapters for the new saw but it is on and bolted down. Today I need to work on the vacuum system, mount the blade storage system I made plus some other details.

I did turn on the Ex-16 for a minute and I will say you can hardly hear it running.

Here are some pictures of the mounting so far.




























I can't wait to cut wood.


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *New Scrollsaw Almost setup*
> 
> My DeWalt scroll saw had a lot of miles on it. Now it still was doing just great but I still worried about it's condition. I posted the DeWalt on my FaceBook page and with in three hours it was sold. So I had build up some extra money in my scroll saw account. I talked to Ray at Seyco and he said he had one Excaliber EX-16 and that size would just fit my needs. As a live not too far from his business I said I would drive down and pick it up. As it turned out that morning we had 3 inches of snow in the Dallas area. I called Ray to see if he was open. He answered the phone and said he would stay if I was going to come down. Well and exciting trip but I made it safe and he showed me a much shorter route home. He is a wonderful person and great to do business with.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I got out in the garage and took the DeWalt off the custom stand I had made. I had to do some adapters for the new saw but it is on and bolted down. Today I need to work on the vacuum system, mount the blade storage system I made plus some other details.
> 
> I did turn on the Ex-16 for a minute and I will say you can hardly hear it running.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the mounting so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to cut wood.


You are going to LOVE it Jerrell! I can't wait to see your new creations! 

Sheila


----------



## kepy

jerrells said:


> *New Scrollsaw Almost setup*
> 
> My DeWalt scroll saw had a lot of miles on it. Now it still was doing just great but I still worried about it's condition. I posted the DeWalt on my FaceBook page and with in three hours it was sold. So I had build up some extra money in my scroll saw account. I talked to Ray at Seyco and he said he had one Excaliber EX-16 and that size would just fit my needs. As a live not too far from his business I said I would drive down and pick it up. As it turned out that morning we had 3 inches of snow in the Dallas area. I called Ray to see if he was open. He answered the phone and said he would stay if I was going to come down. Well and exciting trip but I made it safe and he showed me a much shorter route home. He is a wonderful person and great to do business with.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I got out in the garage and took the DeWalt off the custom stand I had made. I had to do some adapters for the new saw but it is on and bolted down. Today I need to work on the vacuum system, mount the blade storage system I made plus some other details.
> 
> I did turn on the Ex-16 for a minute and I will say you can hardly hear it running.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the mounting so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to cut wood.


I am so jealous. I have a similar setup with my DeWalt.


----------



## Blondewood

jerrells said:


> *New Scrollsaw Almost setup*
> 
> My DeWalt scroll saw had a lot of miles on it. Now it still was doing just great but I still worried about it's condition. I posted the DeWalt on my FaceBook page and with in three hours it was sold. So I had build up some extra money in my scroll saw account. I talked to Ray at Seyco and he said he had one Excaliber EX-16 and that size would just fit my needs. As a live not too far from his business I said I would drive down and pick it up. As it turned out that morning we had 3 inches of snow in the Dallas area. I called Ray to see if he was open. He answered the phone and said he would stay if I was going to come down. Well and exciting trip but I made it safe and he showed me a much shorter route home. He is a wonderful person and great to do business with.
> 
> Yesterday afternoon I got out in the garage and took the DeWalt off the custom stand I had made. I had to do some adapters for the new saw but it is on and bolted down. Today I need to work on the vacuum system, mount the blade storage system I made plus some other details.
> 
> I did turn on the Ex-16 for a minute and I will say you can hardly hear it running.
> 
> Here are some pictures of the mounting so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to cut wood.


Congrats on the new saw. What a nice setup.


----------



## jerrells

*A Project almost above my ability*

A friend and customer of mine asked me to make her a plaque that was designed by Keith Fenton at Shelia Landry Designs. It is SLDK-317 which is the quote from Joshua 25:15. She said that the finish had to be a specific color to match her new wooden floor. I met her at a local wood store and we look at examples but she could not understand that the wood would look different when stain, oil and finish were applied. She ask me if I could use some of the pieces of the left over flooring as (she said) it is real wood. So I agreed to try.

She gave me four pieces of her flooring. I wanted to do a test cut for several reasons. First I have a new Excalibur scroll saw and I wanted a little more practice on it. I cut a butterfly pattern with no problems. However when I drilled the holes for the fret cuts I noticed something strange. The back of the wood was splintering. It was only then that I realized I had Baltic Burch plywood with some type of finish on top. However the butterfly came out just perfect. So I am off to the large pattern.



















It took three pieces of flooring to make a blank of the right size for the plaque. At first I cut the outside of the plaque and then the large latters of the work "LORD" with no problems. Next I cut the small frets at the bottom and still no problems. However when I started on the word "Joshua" I hit a big problem with the "O" In fact the small center broke out. I still continued on but had a problem with the "H" and decided to stop. I told the customer that I would not be able to use her flooring. She was fine and said for me to just go and find wood and what ever I needed to make her plaque and it would be fine.

Sitting and thinking I said, not I did not have problems with the butterfly, why with the plaque. Only then I realized that the flooring strips had grooves on the back and when the saw blade went across the was when the problem happened. At least that is my theory as of this morning. I filled all of the groves with wood filler and will sand it smooth and give a try this morning.

Has anyone else has any experience with scroll cutting flooring material that is Baltic Birch plywood? If so what was your experience and results. I hope to present a finished product by first of the week.


----------



## jerrells

*Where to fine the old, olde scrollsaw patterns*

As I have been involved in scrolling for about four year plus my interest has become the older, more detailed, intricate patterns. Like the ones produced, to my knowledge, around the turn of the century. Some of my present and a lot of my new projects will focus on these types of patterns.

I have done some extensive research as to where to find these types of patterns. Yes I am well aware the several web sites have some of what I am talking about. However paying $15 for a single pattern vs $15 for a book of patterns is simple math to me.

In me research some of most of what I have found at books by Speilman however I am sure there are others. What I thought I would do is post some of the types of books I own and IF others would they could post ones that I have left out or did not know about. As you will see by the list I will be listing *"FRETWORK"* patterns books only.So here is my list for start:

Scroll Saw Scandinavian - Patterns and Projects by Speilman
Classic Fretwork Scroll Saw Patterns by Speilman
Creating Wooden Boxes on the Scroll Saw byScroll Saw Woodworking & Crafts
Scrollsaw Fretwork Patterns by Speilman
Victorian Scroll Saw Patterns by Speilman
Victorian Gingerbread Patterns & Technigues by Speilman

This is all of the ones I have or can lay my hands on at this time. If others would choose to add to the list I, and I am sure, other readers would greatly appreciate the information and knowledge.

Keep Scrolling and make tight turns.


----------



## pastorsteve70x7

jerrells said:


> *Where to fine the old, olde scrollsaw patterns*
> 
> As I have been involved in scrolling for about four year plus my interest has become the older, more detailed, intricate patterns. Like the ones produced, to my knowledge, around the turn of the century. Some of my present and a lot of my new projects will focus on these types of patterns.
> 
> I have done some extensive research as to where to find these types of patterns. Yes I am well aware the several web sites have some of what I am talking about. However paying $15 for a single pattern vs $15 for a book of patterns is simple math to me.
> 
> In me research some of most of what I have found at books by Speilman however I am sure there are others. What I thought I would do is post some of the types of books I own and IF others would they could post ones that I have left out or did not know about. As you will see by the list I will be listing *"FRETWORK"* patterns books only.So here is my list for start:
> 
> Scroll Saw Scandinavian - Patterns and Projects by Speilman
> Classic Fretwork Scroll Saw Patterns by Speilman
> Creating Wooden Boxes on the Scroll Saw byScroll Saw Woodworking & Crafts
> Scrollsaw Fretwork Patterns by Speilman
> Victorian Scroll Saw Patterns by Speilman
> Victorian Gingerbread Patterns & Technigues by Speilman
> 
> This is all of the ones I have or can lay my hands on at this time. If others would choose to add to the list I, and I am sure, other readers would greatly appreciate the information and knowledge.
> 
> Keep Scrolling and make tight turns.


*Good information Brother! Thanks for posting it!*
I'm also an apprentice to the Master Carpenter!


----------



## jerrells

*I QUIT*

After many months of thinking on the decision, looking at different ways to do this, having as much input as could be offered, considering all of life's alternatives, I have decided to give up, quit, stop scroll sawing as a hobby, part time activity, part time business or for the most part anything else. Yes, perhaps I will make one or two items per years that I personally choose to give away as presents BUT nothing more.

Many factors have gone into the decision - here are but a few.

1. When I go and purchase $10 of wood, spend another 20 to 30 hours preparing, sanding, gluing, cutting, staining, finishing and finally putting a price on the item of $30, I am told that is too high.
2. I have looked for different venues to sell my product all over the local area. First of all there don't seem to be many craft resale stores and, second, if I do find one the monthly fee is far too high or sales are nothing worth considering.
3. I have offered my products through FaceBook (two different pages), my personal web site and in general they just do not sell. I have looked at ETSY as a selling venue but reports are, for the most part, "good luck". Most of the similar items on that site sell as half or less than I would consider profitable. Not worth it to me.

So now here I sit with many dollars of new equipment in my garage that will sit and collect rust AND NO not one item is for sale or anything like that. The items I have I have worked hard to purchase out of the small profit I have made from this business.

It is a shame when we talk about "Made in America" and "Hand Made" the items are not valued as one would expect. I think that the general customer compares many of the craft type items to those that one would find at the local craft stores. I can tell you that, from personal experience, what you purchase at those stores, in terms of wooden products, are trash, junk and not worth the price you pay. However, I guess that is a personal value perception.

I entered this hobby kind of on a whelm. For the first year it was difficult and frustrating. However, like any profession I stuck with it. In the four years, or so, that I have been doing this craft I have won many awards and recognition. I enter every item I make on a woodworking web site (Lumberjocks.com) and they are reviewed by many woodworkers and professionals. I cannot tell you how many positive comments I have received and people who actively follow every post I make.

The remaining inventory I have WILL BE SOLD for about 10% of the original price. Trust me you will be shocked at the price but I just want it gone. So Personal Message me, E-Mail me or any way you know to contact me, FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED.

So if you have followed me this far, I am done, I quit. One last thing, I will not discuss this outside of this post.

Thanks to all of you who have followed my activities, purchased an item from me or otherwise been involved in any way.


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *I QUIT*
> 
> After many months of thinking on the decision, looking at different ways to do this, having as much input as could be offered, considering all of life's alternatives, I have decided to give up, quit, stop scroll sawing as a hobby, part time activity, part time business or for the most part anything else. Yes, perhaps I will make one or two items per years that I personally choose to give away as presents BUT nothing more.
> 
> Many factors have gone into the decision - here are but a few.
> 
> 1. When I go and purchase $10 of wood, spend another 20 to 30 hours preparing, sanding, gluing, cutting, staining, finishing and finally putting a price on the item of $30, I am told that is too high.
> 2. I have looked for different venues to sell my product all over the local area. First of all there don't seem to be many craft resale stores and, second, if I do find one the monthly fee is far too high or sales are nothing worth considering.
> 3. I have offered my products through FaceBook (two different pages), my personal web site and in general they just do not sell. I have looked at ETSY as a selling venue but reports are, for the most part, "good luck". Most of the similar items on that site sell as half or less than I would consider profitable. Not worth it to me.
> 
> So now here I sit with many dollars of new equipment in my garage that will sit and collect rust AND NO not one item is for sale or anything like that. The items I have I have worked hard to purchase out of the small profit I have made from this business.
> 
> It is a shame when we talk about "Made in America" and "Hand Made" the items are not valued as one would expect. I think that the general customer compares many of the craft type items to those that one would find at the local craft stores. I can tell you that, from personal experience, what you purchase at those stores, in terms of wooden products, are trash, junk and not worth the price you pay. However, I guess that is a personal value perception.
> 
> I entered this hobby kind of on a whelm. For the first year it was difficult and frustrating. However, like any profession I stuck with it. In the four years, or so, that I have been doing this craft I have won many awards and recognition. I enter every item I make on a woodworking web site (Lumberjocks.com) and they are reviewed by many woodworkers and professionals. I cannot tell you how many positive comments I have received and people who actively follow every post I make.
> 
> The remaining inventory I have WILL BE SOLD for about 10% of the original price. Trust me you will be shocked at the price but I just want it gone. So Personal Message me, E-Mail me or any way you know to contact me, FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED.
> 
> So if you have followed me this far, I am done, I quit. One last thing, I will not discuss this outside of this post.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have followed my activities, purchased an item from me or otherwise been involved in any way.


Well, I must say I am sorry to see you quit, Jerrell. I do understand your reasoning though, and I wish you all the best.

So many people don't understand the time and effort and workmanship that goes into creating beautiful items such as you do. It seems that with the economy the way it is, many people are purchasing the most inexpensive items - no matter what the quality - because they simply can't afford the type of item that requires the time, skill and materials that you put into your work.

People need to understand that in order to support those of us here in North America, we need to pay a bit more. The working conditions and wages in the Far East and Asia are generally very poor, and that is why they are able to manufacture such a huge quantity of items at such low prices. But here in the west, workers demand more and as a result, we can't compete. It is very sad.

Until we as a nation start looking for 'quality not quantity, the problem will grow. It is very unfortunate.

I want to personally thank you for being such a good customer and a friend. It always thrilled me to see what you made - especially with my patterns because you are so gifted and talented. You really made me proud to be a designer and I always felt very proud when you chose my designs. Your professionalism and feedback also helped a great deal. Hearing your point of view brought another perspective that both Keith and I respected and welcomed.

I wish you all the best in whatever you choose to do. I hope you stay involved enough to remain on the forums so we can remain friends. Perhaps after a break you will feel like doing some woodworking again - this time for different reasons.

Good luck to you, my friend. Thank you for all the inspiration you have given to me and so many others.

Take care, Sheila


----------



## longgone

jerrells said:


> *I QUIT*
> 
> After many months of thinking on the decision, looking at different ways to do this, having as much input as could be offered, considering all of life's alternatives, I have decided to give up, quit, stop scroll sawing as a hobby, part time activity, part time business or for the most part anything else. Yes, perhaps I will make one or two items per years that I personally choose to give away as presents BUT nothing more.
> 
> Many factors have gone into the decision - here are but a few.
> 
> 1. When I go and purchase $10 of wood, spend another 20 to 30 hours preparing, sanding, gluing, cutting, staining, finishing and finally putting a price on the item of $30, I am told that is too high.
> 2. I have looked for different venues to sell my product all over the local area. First of all there don't seem to be many craft resale stores and, second, if I do find one the monthly fee is far too high or sales are nothing worth considering.
> 3. I have offered my products through FaceBook (two different pages), my personal web site and in general they just do not sell. I have looked at ETSY as a selling venue but reports are, for the most part, "good luck". Most of the similar items on that site sell as half or less than I would consider profitable. Not worth it to me.
> 
> So now here I sit with many dollars of new equipment in my garage that will sit and collect rust AND NO not one item is for sale or anything like that. The items I have I have worked hard to purchase out of the small profit I have made from this business.
> 
> It is a shame when we talk about "Made in America" and "Hand Made" the items are not valued as one would expect. I think that the general customer compares many of the craft type items to those that one would find at the local craft stores. I can tell you that, from personal experience, what you purchase at those stores, in terms of wooden products, are trash, junk and not worth the price you pay. However, I guess that is a personal value perception.
> 
> I entered this hobby kind of on a whelm. For the first year it was difficult and frustrating. However, like any profession I stuck with it. In the four years, or so, that I have been doing this craft I have won many awards and recognition. I enter every item I make on a woodworking web site (Lumberjocks.com) and they are reviewed by many woodworkers and professionals. I cannot tell you how many positive comments I have received and people who actively follow every post I make.
> 
> The remaining inventory I have WILL BE SOLD for about 10% of the original price. Trust me you will be shocked at the price but I just want it gone. So Personal Message me, E-Mail me or any way you know to contact me, FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED.
> 
> So if you have followed me this far, I am done, I quit. One last thing, I will not discuss this outside of this post.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have followed my activities, purchased an item from me or otherwise been involved in any way.


Sorry to hear things didn't work out as you expected jerrles. Creating and selling is not for everyone…especially in todays marketplace. good luck in your future endeavors…


----------



## kajunkraft

jerrells said:


> *I QUIT*
> 
> After many months of thinking on the decision, looking at different ways to do this, having as much input as could be offered, considering all of life's alternatives, I have decided to give up, quit, stop scroll sawing as a hobby, part time activity, part time business or for the most part anything else. Yes, perhaps I will make one or two items per years that I personally choose to give away as presents BUT nothing more.
> 
> Many factors have gone into the decision - here are but a few.
> 
> 1. When I go and purchase $10 of wood, spend another 20 to 30 hours preparing, sanding, gluing, cutting, staining, finishing and finally putting a price on the item of $30, I am told that is too high.
> 2. I have looked for different venues to sell my product all over the local area. First of all there don't seem to be many craft resale stores and, second, if I do find one the monthly fee is far too high or sales are nothing worth considering.
> 3. I have offered my products through FaceBook (two different pages), my personal web site and in general they just do not sell. I have looked at ETSY as a selling venue but reports are, for the most part, "good luck". Most of the similar items on that site sell as half or less than I would consider profitable. Not worth it to me.
> 
> So now here I sit with many dollars of new equipment in my garage that will sit and collect rust AND NO not one item is for sale or anything like that. The items I have I have worked hard to purchase out of the small profit I have made from this business.
> 
> It is a shame when we talk about "Made in America" and "Hand Made" the items are not valued as one would expect. I think that the general customer compares many of the craft type items to those that one would find at the local craft stores. I can tell you that, from personal experience, what you purchase at those stores, in terms of wooden products, are trash, junk and not worth the price you pay. However, I guess that is a personal value perception.
> 
> I entered this hobby kind of on a whelm. For the first year it was difficult and frustrating. However, like any profession I stuck with it. In the four years, or so, that I have been doing this craft I have won many awards and recognition. I enter every item I make on a woodworking web site (Lumberjocks.com) and they are reviewed by many woodworkers and professionals. I cannot tell you how many positive comments I have received and people who actively follow every post I make.
> 
> The remaining inventory I have WILL BE SOLD for about 10% of the original price. Trust me you will be shocked at the price but I just want it gone. So Personal Message me, E-Mail me or any way you know to contact me, FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED.
> 
> So if you have followed me this far, I am done, I quit. One last thing, I will not discuss this outside of this post.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have followed my activities, purchased an item from me or otherwise been involved in any way.


I guess it depends on the value you place on your time?

Or is it the market to which the product is presented?

In any event, it is difficult to make a living as a woodworker. I, and my wife, have made many items, put them out there for sale, with the thought that if they don't sell for what we feel is a reasonable price, then they will become gifts to friends & family. For most, I think, woodworking is a passion. If one is just in it for the money, then go into some sort of mass production that can be done economically (ie: very competitively priced). But then it becomes just work; not a joy.

So, hopefully you can find the joy in woodworking and continue. Your projects are certainly commendable.


----------



## punk

jerrells said:


> *I QUIT*
> 
> After many months of thinking on the decision, looking at different ways to do this, having as much input as could be offered, considering all of life's alternatives, I have decided to give up, quit, stop scroll sawing as a hobby, part time activity, part time business or for the most part anything else. Yes, perhaps I will make one or two items per years that I personally choose to give away as presents BUT nothing more.
> 
> Many factors have gone into the decision - here are but a few.
> 
> 1. When I go and purchase $10 of wood, spend another 20 to 30 hours preparing, sanding, gluing, cutting, staining, finishing and finally putting a price on the item of $30, I am told that is too high.
> 2. I have looked for different venues to sell my product all over the local area. First of all there don't seem to be many craft resale stores and, second, if I do find one the monthly fee is far too high or sales are nothing worth considering.
> 3. I have offered my products through FaceBook (two different pages), my personal web site and in general they just do not sell. I have looked at ETSY as a selling venue but reports are, for the most part, "good luck". Most of the similar items on that site sell as half or less than I would consider profitable. Not worth it to me.
> 
> So now here I sit with many dollars of new equipment in my garage that will sit and collect rust AND NO not one item is for sale or anything like that. The items I have I have worked hard to purchase out of the small profit I have made from this business.
> 
> It is a shame when we talk about "Made in America" and "Hand Made" the items are not valued as one would expect. I think that the general customer compares many of the craft type items to those that one would find at the local craft stores. I can tell you that, from personal experience, what you purchase at those stores, in terms of wooden products, are trash, junk and not worth the price you pay. However, I guess that is a personal value perception.
> 
> I entered this hobby kind of on a whelm. For the first year it was difficult and frustrating. However, like any profession I stuck with it. In the four years, or so, that I have been doing this craft I have won many awards and recognition. I enter every item I make on a woodworking web site (Lumberjocks.com) and they are reviewed by many woodworkers and professionals. I cannot tell you how many positive comments I have received and people who actively follow every post I make.
> 
> The remaining inventory I have WILL BE SOLD for about 10% of the original price. Trust me you will be shocked at the price but I just want it gone. So Personal Message me, E-Mail me or any way you know to contact me, FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED.
> 
> So if you have followed me this far, I am done, I quit. One last thing, I will not discuss this outside of this post.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have followed my activities, purchased an item from me or otherwise been involved in any way.


sorry to hear your quiting, over the years money never is what it should be you cant canpeat with big factories. you just haft to love what you are doing and hope for the big break, but untill it happens you decorate your house and a lot of christmass gifts. good luck in what you deside to do


----------



## kepy

jerrells said:


> *I QUIT*
> 
> After many months of thinking on the decision, looking at different ways to do this, having as much input as could be offered, considering all of life's alternatives, I have decided to give up, quit, stop scroll sawing as a hobby, part time activity, part time business or for the most part anything else. Yes, perhaps I will make one or two items per years that I personally choose to give away as presents BUT nothing more.
> 
> Many factors have gone into the decision - here are but a few.
> 
> 1. When I go and purchase $10 of wood, spend another 20 to 30 hours preparing, sanding, gluing, cutting, staining, finishing and finally putting a price on the item of $30, I am told that is too high.
> 2. I have looked for different venues to sell my product all over the local area. First of all there don't seem to be many craft resale stores and, second, if I do find one the monthly fee is far too high or sales are nothing worth considering.
> 3. I have offered my products through FaceBook (two different pages), my personal web site and in general they just do not sell. I have looked at ETSY as a selling venue but reports are, for the most part, "good luck". Most of the similar items on that site sell as half or less than I would consider profitable. Not worth it to me.
> 
> So now here I sit with many dollars of new equipment in my garage that will sit and collect rust AND NO not one item is for sale or anything like that. The items I have I have worked hard to purchase out of the small profit I have made from this business.
> 
> It is a shame when we talk about "Made in America" and "Hand Made" the items are not valued as one would expect. I think that the general customer compares many of the craft type items to those that one would find at the local craft stores. I can tell you that, from personal experience, what you purchase at those stores, in terms of wooden products, are trash, junk and not worth the price you pay. However, I guess that is a personal value perception.
> 
> I entered this hobby kind of on a whelm. For the first year it was difficult and frustrating. However, like any profession I stuck with it. In the four years, or so, that I have been doing this craft I have won many awards and recognition. I enter every item I make on a woodworking web site (Lumberjocks.com) and they are reviewed by many woodworkers and professionals. I cannot tell you how many positive comments I have received and people who actively follow every post I make.
> 
> The remaining inventory I have WILL BE SOLD for about 10% of the original price. Trust me you will be shocked at the price but I just want it gone. So Personal Message me, E-Mail me or any way you know to contact me, FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED.
> 
> So if you have followed me this far, I am done, I quit. One last thing, I will not discuss this outside of this post.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have followed my activities, purchased an item from me or otherwise been involved in any way.


Amen Brother. I have done about the same. Still keep cutting for myself and gifts for family and friends.


----------



## americancanuck

jerrells said:


> *I QUIT*
> 
> After many months of thinking on the decision, looking at different ways to do this, having as much input as could be offered, considering all of life's alternatives, I have decided to give up, quit, stop scroll sawing as a hobby, part time activity, part time business or for the most part anything else. Yes, perhaps I will make one or two items per years that I personally choose to give away as presents BUT nothing more.
> 
> Many factors have gone into the decision - here are but a few.
> 
> 1. When I go and purchase $10 of wood, spend another 20 to 30 hours preparing, sanding, gluing, cutting, staining, finishing and finally putting a price on the item of $30, I am told that is too high.
> 2. I have looked for different venues to sell my product all over the local area. First of all there don't seem to be many craft resale stores and, second, if I do find one the monthly fee is far too high or sales are nothing worth considering.
> 3. I have offered my products through FaceBook (two different pages), my personal web site and in general they just do not sell. I have looked at ETSY as a selling venue but reports are, for the most part, "good luck". Most of the similar items on that site sell as half or less than I would consider profitable. Not worth it to me.
> 
> So now here I sit with many dollars of new equipment in my garage that will sit and collect rust AND NO not one item is for sale or anything like that. The items I have I have worked hard to purchase out of the small profit I have made from this business.
> 
> It is a shame when we talk about "Made in America" and "Hand Made" the items are not valued as one would expect. I think that the general customer compares many of the craft type items to those that one would find at the local craft stores. I can tell you that, from personal experience, what you purchase at those stores, in terms of wooden products, are trash, junk and not worth the price you pay. However, I guess that is a personal value perception.
> 
> I entered this hobby kind of on a whelm. For the first year it was difficult and frustrating. However, like any profession I stuck with it. In the four years, or so, that I have been doing this craft I have won many awards and recognition. I enter every item I make on a woodworking web site (Lumberjocks.com) and they are reviewed by many woodworkers and professionals. I cannot tell you how many positive comments I have received and people who actively follow every post I make.
> 
> The remaining inventory I have WILL BE SOLD for about 10% of the original price. Trust me you will be shocked at the price but I just want it gone. So Personal Message me, E-Mail me or any way you know to contact me, FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED.
> 
> So if you have followed me this far, I am done, I quit. One last thing, I will not discuss this outside of this post.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have followed my activities, purchased an item from me or otherwise been involved in any way.


I'm somewhat sorry to say this but I think a posting like this is selfish, egotistical, and childish. If a person wants to erarn a living or even just cover expenses he or she should get a job that will accomplish that end. As a retired hobbiest I give most, if not all of my output away. The appreciation I get is far more valuable to me than any amount of money could be. For another craftsperson to throw in the towel because he/she does not feel adequately compensated degrades all the rest of us and I don't feel any loss.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ

jerrells said:


> *I QUIT*
> 
> After many months of thinking on the decision, looking at different ways to do this, having as much input as could be offered, considering all of life's alternatives, I have decided to give up, quit, stop scroll sawing as a hobby, part time activity, part time business or for the most part anything else. Yes, perhaps I will make one or two items per years that I personally choose to give away as presents BUT nothing more.
> 
> Many factors have gone into the decision - here are but a few.
> 
> 1. When I go and purchase $10 of wood, spend another 20 to 30 hours preparing, sanding, gluing, cutting, staining, finishing and finally putting a price on the item of $30, I am told that is too high.
> 2. I have looked for different venues to sell my product all over the local area. First of all there don't seem to be many craft resale stores and, second, if I do find one the monthly fee is far too high or sales are nothing worth considering.
> 3. I have offered my products through FaceBook (two different pages), my personal web site and in general they just do not sell. I have looked at ETSY as a selling venue but reports are, for the most part, "good luck". Most of the similar items on that site sell as half or less than I would consider profitable. Not worth it to me.
> 
> So now here I sit with many dollars of new equipment in my garage that will sit and collect rust AND NO not one item is for sale or anything like that. The items I have I have worked hard to purchase out of the small profit I have made from this business.
> 
> It is a shame when we talk about "Made in America" and "Hand Made" the items are not valued as one would expect. I think that the general customer compares many of the craft type items to those that one would find at the local craft stores. I can tell you that, from personal experience, what you purchase at those stores, in terms of wooden products, are trash, junk and not worth the price you pay. However, I guess that is a personal value perception.
> 
> I entered this hobby kind of on a whelm. For the first year it was difficult and frustrating. However, like any profession I stuck with it. In the four years, or so, that I have been doing this craft I have won many awards and recognition. I enter every item I make on a woodworking web site (Lumberjocks.com) and they are reviewed by many woodworkers and professionals. I cannot tell you how many positive comments I have received and people who actively follow every post I make.
> 
> The remaining inventory I have WILL BE SOLD for about 10% of the original price. Trust me you will be shocked at the price but I just want it gone. So Personal Message me, E-Mail me or any way you know to contact me, FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED.
> 
> So if you have followed me this far, I am done, I quit. One last thing, I will not discuss this outside of this post.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have followed my activities, purchased an item from me or otherwise been involved in any way.


Well that is a shame. Have you tried internet sales?
ETSY, or some other sites that do craft sales?

It seems like your market may not support it, but others can and do.

The quality of your work is good, maybe what you are offering needs to be fitted to what they want, not what they will pay for. So maybe you needed to go after more popular themes..

I don't agree with AmericanCanuck… seems like he doesn't understand that you approached this as a business.


----------



## helluvawreck

jerrells said:


> *I QUIT*
> 
> After many months of thinking on the decision, looking at different ways to do this, having as much input as could be offered, considering all of life's alternatives, I have decided to give up, quit, stop scroll sawing as a hobby, part time activity, part time business or for the most part anything else. Yes, perhaps I will make one or two items per years that I personally choose to give away as presents BUT nothing more.
> 
> Many factors have gone into the decision - here are but a few.
> 
> 1. When I go and purchase $10 of wood, spend another 20 to 30 hours preparing, sanding, gluing, cutting, staining, finishing and finally putting a price on the item of $30, I am told that is too high.
> 2. I have looked for different venues to sell my product all over the local area. First of all there don't seem to be many craft resale stores and, second, if I do find one the monthly fee is far too high or sales are nothing worth considering.
> 3. I have offered my products through FaceBook (two different pages), my personal web site and in general they just do not sell. I have looked at ETSY as a selling venue but reports are, for the most part, "good luck". Most of the similar items on that site sell as half or less than I would consider profitable. Not worth it to me.
> 
> So now here I sit with many dollars of new equipment in my garage that will sit and collect rust AND NO not one item is for sale or anything like that. The items I have I have worked hard to purchase out of the small profit I have made from this business.
> 
> It is a shame when we talk about "Made in America" and "Hand Made" the items are not valued as one would expect. I think that the general customer compares many of the craft type items to those that one would find at the local craft stores. I can tell you that, from personal experience, what you purchase at those stores, in terms of wooden products, are trash, junk and not worth the price you pay. However, I guess that is a personal value perception.
> 
> I entered this hobby kind of on a whelm. For the first year it was difficult and frustrating. However, like any profession I stuck with it. In the four years, or so, that I have been doing this craft I have won many awards and recognition. I enter every item I make on a woodworking web site (Lumberjocks.com) and they are reviewed by many woodworkers and professionals. I cannot tell you how many positive comments I have received and people who actively follow every post I make.
> 
> The remaining inventory I have WILL BE SOLD for about 10% of the original price. Trust me you will be shocked at the price but I just want it gone. So Personal Message me, E-Mail me or any way you know to contact me, FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED.
> 
> So if you have followed me this far, I am done, I quit. One last thing, I will not discuss this outside of this post.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have followed my activities, purchased an item from me or otherwise been involved in any way.


I'm thinking of trying to build a business myself. I've got about 4 years before my wife retires to find a niche. We're just trying to earn what you are allowed to make in addition to SS. I want to make nice things but I realize it's probably not going to be easy. I'm thinking that I may have to add laser engraving and/or CNC routing in order to have something to sell in addition to handcrafted wood items. Perhaps this might also be an option for you, Jerrell. Best of luck to you.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Pdub

jerrells said:


> *I QUIT*
> 
> After many months of thinking on the decision, looking at different ways to do this, having as much input as could be offered, considering all of life's alternatives, I have decided to give up, quit, stop scroll sawing as a hobby, part time activity, part time business or for the most part anything else. Yes, perhaps I will make one or two items per years that I personally choose to give away as presents BUT nothing more.
> 
> Many factors have gone into the decision - here are but a few.
> 
> 1. When I go and purchase $10 of wood, spend another 20 to 30 hours preparing, sanding, gluing, cutting, staining, finishing and finally putting a price on the item of $30, I am told that is too high.
> 2. I have looked for different venues to sell my product all over the local area. First of all there don't seem to be many craft resale stores and, second, if I do find one the monthly fee is far too high or sales are nothing worth considering.
> 3. I have offered my products through FaceBook (two different pages), my personal web site and in general they just do not sell. I have looked at ETSY as a selling venue but reports are, for the most part, "good luck". Most of the similar items on that site sell as half or less than I would consider profitable. Not worth it to me.
> 
> So now here I sit with many dollars of new equipment in my garage that will sit and collect rust AND NO not one item is for sale or anything like that. The items I have I have worked hard to purchase out of the small profit I have made from this business.
> 
> It is a shame when we talk about "Made in America" and "Hand Made" the items are not valued as one would expect. I think that the general customer compares many of the craft type items to those that one would find at the local craft stores. I can tell you that, from personal experience, what you purchase at those stores, in terms of wooden products, are trash, junk and not worth the price you pay. However, I guess that is a personal value perception.
> 
> I entered this hobby kind of on a whelm. For the first year it was difficult and frustrating. However, like any profession I stuck with it. In the four years, or so, that I have been doing this craft I have won many awards and recognition. I enter every item I make on a woodworking web site (Lumberjocks.com) and they are reviewed by many woodworkers and professionals. I cannot tell you how many positive comments I have received and people who actively follow every post I make.
> 
> The remaining inventory I have WILL BE SOLD for about 10% of the original price. Trust me you will be shocked at the price but I just want it gone. So Personal Message me, E-Mail me or any way you know to contact me, FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED.
> 
> So if you have followed me this far, I am done, I quit. One last thing, I will not discuss this outside of this post.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have followed my activities, purchased an item from me or otherwise been involved in any way.


I know how you feel Jerrells. I have done many craft shows where people compliment my items but say they are too expensive. People don't understand how much goes into a project. (Tools, materials and time) I have found that smaller scroll saw items, such as Christmas ornaments, sell better around here. I got lucky and was invited into a craft group, some years ago, wherecustomers expect to pay a little more for quality. I have had to expand into items that are not scroll sawn though. Best of luck and I hope you keep scrollin for the enjoyment, even if it is to give to family and friends. You know they will appreciate what you do!


----------



## thechipcarver

jerrells said:


> *I QUIT*
> 
> After many months of thinking on the decision, looking at different ways to do this, having as much input as could be offered, considering all of life's alternatives, I have decided to give up, quit, stop scroll sawing as a hobby, part time activity, part time business or for the most part anything else. Yes, perhaps I will make one or two items per years that I personally choose to give away as presents BUT nothing more.
> 
> Many factors have gone into the decision - here are but a few.
> 
> 1. When I go and purchase $10 of wood, spend another 20 to 30 hours preparing, sanding, gluing, cutting, staining, finishing and finally putting a price on the item of $30, I am told that is too high.
> 2. I have looked for different venues to sell my product all over the local area. First of all there don't seem to be many craft resale stores and, second, if I do find one the monthly fee is far too high or sales are nothing worth considering.
> 3. I have offered my products through FaceBook (two different pages), my personal web site and in general they just do not sell. I have looked at ETSY as a selling venue but reports are, for the most part, "good luck". Most of the similar items on that site sell as half or less than I would consider profitable. Not worth it to me.
> 
> So now here I sit with many dollars of new equipment in my garage that will sit and collect rust AND NO not one item is for sale or anything like that. The items I have I have worked hard to purchase out of the small profit I have made from this business.
> 
> It is a shame when we talk about "Made in America" and "Hand Made" the items are not valued as one would expect. I think that the general customer compares many of the craft type items to those that one would find at the local craft stores. I can tell you that, from personal experience, what you purchase at those stores, in terms of wooden products, are trash, junk and not worth the price you pay. However, I guess that is a personal value perception.
> 
> I entered this hobby kind of on a whelm. For the first year it was difficult and frustrating. However, like any profession I stuck with it. In the four years, or so, that I have been doing this craft I have won many awards and recognition. I enter every item I make on a woodworking web site (Lumberjocks.com) and they are reviewed by many woodworkers and professionals. I cannot tell you how many positive comments I have received and people who actively follow every post I make.
> 
> The remaining inventory I have WILL BE SOLD for about 10% of the original price. Trust me you will be shocked at the price but I just want it gone. So Personal Message me, E-Mail me or any way you know to contact me, FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED.
> 
> So if you have followed me this far, I am done, I quit. One last thing, I will not discuss this outside of this post.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have followed my activities, purchased an item from me or otherwise been involved in any way.


I have said this many times before and I will say it agian, the world we live in today is a throw away world. People would rather go to Walmart or stores like it and pay as little as possible for things that they will have to replace in a years or so. Than pay for good, quality, hand crafted things that can be pasted down.

The way I see it and I might ruffle some feather with this statement. If you are in it for the money, but a laser cutter. If you enjoy scrolling, keep doing what you do and if you sell something along the way, great.

I had a gentlemen, one time, come up to my booth at a woodshow and ask if the scrollsaw ornaments (what little I had) I was selling was made on a laser cutting. I told him they where done by hand on a scrollsaw and he gave me a look as if I was lying to him. He then sat the ornament down and walked away. I tell you what, that was the best compliment I have ever got.


----------



## marcuscraft

jerrells said:


> *I QUIT*
> 
> After many months of thinking on the decision, looking at different ways to do this, having as much input as could be offered, considering all of life's alternatives, I have decided to give up, quit, stop scroll sawing as a hobby, part time activity, part time business or for the most part anything else. Yes, perhaps I will make one or two items per years that I personally choose to give away as presents BUT nothing more.
> 
> Many factors have gone into the decision - here are but a few.
> 
> 1. When I go and purchase $10 of wood, spend another 20 to 30 hours preparing, sanding, gluing, cutting, staining, finishing and finally putting a price on the item of $30, I am told that is too high.
> 2. I have looked for different venues to sell my product all over the local area. First of all there don't seem to be many craft resale stores and, second, if I do find one the monthly fee is far too high or sales are nothing worth considering.
> 3. I have offered my products through FaceBook (two different pages), my personal web site and in general they just do not sell. I have looked at ETSY as a selling venue but reports are, for the most part, "good luck". Most of the similar items on that site sell as half or less than I would consider profitable. Not worth it to me.
> 
> So now here I sit with many dollars of new equipment in my garage that will sit and collect rust AND NO not one item is for sale or anything like that. The items I have I have worked hard to purchase out of the small profit I have made from this business.
> 
> It is a shame when we talk about "Made in America" and "Hand Made" the items are not valued as one would expect. I think that the general customer compares many of the craft type items to those that one would find at the local craft stores. I can tell you that, from personal experience, what you purchase at those stores, in terms of wooden products, are trash, junk and not worth the price you pay. However, I guess that is a personal value perception.
> 
> I entered this hobby kind of on a whelm. For the first year it was difficult and frustrating. However, like any profession I stuck with it. In the four years, or so, that I have been doing this craft I have won many awards and recognition. I enter every item I make on a woodworking web site (Lumberjocks.com) and they are reviewed by many woodworkers and professionals. I cannot tell you how many positive comments I have received and people who actively follow every post I make.
> 
> The remaining inventory I have WILL BE SOLD for about 10% of the original price. Trust me you will be shocked at the price but I just want it gone. So Personal Message me, E-Mail me or any way you know to contact me, FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED.
> 
> So if you have followed me this far, I am done, I quit. One last thing, I will not discuss this outside of this post.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have followed my activities, purchased an item from me or otherwise been involved in any way.


We are doing a lot of finger pointing at the "throw away world", but its also worth looking at what we're creating. Don't get me wrong, I've looked over jerrell's projects and he does amazingly detailed work, but is it what the consumer is clamoring for design wise? I'm in that oh so coveted demographic of 18-49 year old males w/ a good chunk of disposable income. I have a good number of friends and acquaintances in the same both along with visiting a good number of houses for meetings and the like. I dont think in the last 5 years I've seen any intricate scroll work pieces in any of these but at the same time have seen pieces of art (both woodworking and other) that have cost some serious money. If you enjoy making these types of pieces, thats awesome, keep it up because you really have a talent with it (it sounds like the talent comes from years of hard work). Just don't expect everyone to love the style.

I could be the best shag carpet manufacture in the US, but if it's not what the consumer is after, I'm outta luck.

Best of luck jerrells on your next adventure!


----------



## HillbillyShooter

jerrells said:


> *I QUIT*
> 
> After many months of thinking on the decision, looking at different ways to do this, having as much input as could be offered, considering all of life's alternatives, I have decided to give up, quit, stop scroll sawing as a hobby, part time activity, part time business or for the most part anything else. Yes, perhaps I will make one or two items per years that I personally choose to give away as presents BUT nothing more.
> 
> Many factors have gone into the decision - here are but a few.
> 
> 1. When I go and purchase $10 of wood, spend another 20 to 30 hours preparing, sanding, gluing, cutting, staining, finishing and finally putting a price on the item of $30, I am told that is too high.
> 2. I have looked for different venues to sell my product all over the local area. First of all there don't seem to be many craft resale stores and, second, if I do find one the monthly fee is far too high or sales are nothing worth considering.
> 3. I have offered my products through FaceBook (two different pages), my personal web site and in general they just do not sell. I have looked at ETSY as a selling venue but reports are, for the most part, "good luck". Most of the similar items on that site sell as half or less than I would consider profitable. Not worth it to me.
> 
> So now here I sit with many dollars of new equipment in my garage that will sit and collect rust AND NO not one item is for sale or anything like that. The items I have I have worked hard to purchase out of the small profit I have made from this business.
> 
> It is a shame when we talk about "Made in America" and "Hand Made" the items are not valued as one would expect. I think that the general customer compares many of the craft type items to those that one would find at the local craft stores. I can tell you that, from personal experience, what you purchase at those stores, in terms of wooden products, are trash, junk and not worth the price you pay. However, I guess that is a personal value perception.
> 
> I entered this hobby kind of on a whelm. For the first year it was difficult and frustrating. However, like any profession I stuck with it. In the four years, or so, that I have been doing this craft I have won many awards and recognition. I enter every item I make on a woodworking web site (Lumberjocks.com) and they are reviewed by many woodworkers and professionals. I cannot tell you how many positive comments I have received and people who actively follow every post I make.
> 
> The remaining inventory I have WILL BE SOLD for about 10% of the original price. Trust me you will be shocked at the price but I just want it gone. So Personal Message me, E-Mail me or any way you know to contact me, FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED.
> 
> So if you have followed me this far, I am done, I quit. One last thing, I will not discuss this outside of this post.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have followed my activities, purchased an item from me or otherwise been involved in any way.


Sorry to hear this, but if it's not working out to your satisfaction you need to cut your losses as soon as possible and move on down the road.


----------



## derosa

jerrells said:


> *I QUIT*
> 
> After many months of thinking on the decision, looking at different ways to do this, having as much input as could be offered, considering all of life's alternatives, I have decided to give up, quit, stop scroll sawing as a hobby, part time activity, part time business or for the most part anything else. Yes, perhaps I will make one or two items per years that I personally choose to give away as presents BUT nothing more.
> 
> Many factors have gone into the decision - here are but a few.
> 
> 1. When I go and purchase $10 of wood, spend another 20 to 30 hours preparing, sanding, gluing, cutting, staining, finishing and finally putting a price on the item of $30, I am told that is too high.
> 2. I have looked for different venues to sell my product all over the local area. First of all there don't seem to be many craft resale stores and, second, if I do find one the monthly fee is far too high or sales are nothing worth considering.
> 3. I have offered my products through FaceBook (two different pages), my personal web site and in general they just do not sell. I have looked at ETSY as a selling venue but reports are, for the most part, "good luck". Most of the similar items on that site sell as half or less than I would consider profitable. Not worth it to me.
> 
> So now here I sit with many dollars of new equipment in my garage that will sit and collect rust AND NO not one item is for sale or anything like that. The items I have I have worked hard to purchase out of the small profit I have made from this business.
> 
> It is a shame when we talk about "Made in America" and "Hand Made" the items are not valued as one would expect. I think that the general customer compares many of the craft type items to those that one would find at the local craft stores. I can tell you that, from personal experience, what you purchase at those stores, in terms of wooden products, are trash, junk and not worth the price you pay. However, I guess that is a personal value perception.
> 
> I entered this hobby kind of on a whelm. For the first year it was difficult and frustrating. However, like any profession I stuck with it. In the four years, or so, that I have been doing this craft I have won many awards and recognition. I enter every item I make on a woodworking web site (Lumberjocks.com) and they are reviewed by many woodworkers and professionals. I cannot tell you how many positive comments I have received and people who actively follow every post I make.
> 
> The remaining inventory I have WILL BE SOLD for about 10% of the original price. Trust me you will be shocked at the price but I just want it gone. So Personal Message me, E-Mail me or any way you know to contact me, FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED.
> 
> So if you have followed me this far, I am done, I quit. One last thing, I will not discuss this outside of this post.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have followed my activities, purchased an item from me or otherwise been involved in any way.


It is all about the market. I can't sell a cutting board for better then 50.00 around me an then they go slowly and that is with patterns and exotic woods mixed in. Just walking through a show where someone sold out of 600 boards in a day and a half and all over 100 even up to 200. Pretty with well laid out grain patterns but simple end grain boards. Would never sell like that near me. 
I love my scroll saw but agree with those who say a cnc machine for making money. Too much time already goes into prepping and later finishing the wood to make it profitable in a lot of markets to take the time and scroll each piece. I just scroll as a way of getting my mind clear of everything while producing something pretty that makes a nice gift.


----------



## jerrells

*Magazine Subcriptions*

I take both of the major Scroll saw magazines and have for many years. We recently noticed what we thought was an overpayment issue on our part so we contacted the magazine. We were informed the our subscription was not done DIRECTLY through them but through an unauthorized third part company that the have no connection with. In face they post, on their website a disclaimer, that unless you are mailing to a certain address that you are not dealing directly with them.

Now we were getting what we thought was a invoice from this company and paying them, although directed to a "subscription service". We now find that one of our payments was, partially, forwarded to the magazine. I have contacted this company directly but, now, do not expect a response.

If you have knowledge of this issue or information of how to settle this claim PLEASE let me know.

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *Magazine Subcriptions*
> 
> I take both of the major Scroll saw magazines and have for many years. We recently noticed what we thought was an overpayment issue on our part so we contacted the magazine. We were informed the our subscription was not done DIRECTLY through them but through an unauthorized third part company that the have no connection with. In face they post, on their website a disclaimer, that unless you are mailing to a certain address that you are not dealing directly with them.
> 
> Now we were getting what we thought was a invoice from this company and paying them, although directed to a "subscription service". We now find that one of our payments was, partially, forwarded to the magazine. I have contacted this company directly but, now, do not expect a response.
> 
> If you have knowledge of this issue or information of how to settle this claim PLEASE let me know.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help.


This is apparently an ongoing problem that is out of the control of the magazines. There is a paragraph at the bottom of Creative Woodworks and Crafts magazine's subscription page here:

http://www.woodworksandcrafts.com/information/subscribe.shtml

as well as in each issue regarding this scam. Perhaps if you contact them, they will let you know how to proceed. 

Sheila


----------



## jerrells

jerrells said:


> *Magazine Subcriptions*
> 
> I take both of the major Scroll saw magazines and have for many years. We recently noticed what we thought was an overpayment issue on our part so we contacted the magazine. We were informed the our subscription was not done DIRECTLY through them but through an unauthorized third part company that the have no connection with. In face they post, on their website a disclaimer, that unless you are mailing to a certain address that you are not dealing directly with them.
> 
> Now we were getting what we thought was a invoice from this company and paying them, although directed to a "subscription service". We now find that one of our payments was, partially, forwarded to the magazine. I have contacted this company directly but, now, do not expect a response.
> 
> If you have knowledge of this issue or information of how to settle this claim PLEASE let me know.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help.


Shelia - the magazine has a "hands off' approach on this issue. They did point me to the disclaimer but this happened after the fact. They person I e-mailed states "no knowledge" of who is doing this BUT I am sure that is a "company response". I will keep looking.


----------



## scrollgirl

jerrells said:


> *Magazine Subcriptions*
> 
> I take both of the major Scroll saw magazines and have for many years. We recently noticed what we thought was an overpayment issue on our part so we contacted the magazine. We were informed the our subscription was not done DIRECTLY through them but through an unauthorized third part company that the have no connection with. In face they post, on their website a disclaimer, that unless you are mailing to a certain address that you are not dealing directly with them.
> 
> Now we were getting what we thought was a invoice from this company and paying them, although directed to a "subscription service". We now find that one of our payments was, partially, forwarded to the magazine. I have contacted this company directly but, now, do not expect a response.
> 
> If you have knowledge of this issue or information of how to settle this claim PLEASE let me know.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help.


Well, Jerrell - it is impossible for the magazine to control the rest of the world. They do what they can to inform people of this issue and encourage their customers to check before sending money to another company. I don't see how they can be held responsible for the dishonest acts of others. I know that these 'disclaimers' have been posted in the magazines for several years now and also on the website. By giving the real magazine the information that you received, it helps to stop them.

Sheila


----------



## stefang

jerrells said:


> *Magazine Subcriptions*
> 
> I take both of the major Scroll saw magazines and have for many years. We recently noticed what we thought was an overpayment issue on our part so we contacted the magazine. We were informed the our subscription was not done DIRECTLY through them but through an unauthorized third part company that the have no connection with. In face they post, on their website a disclaimer, that unless you are mailing to a certain address that you are not dealing directly with them.
> 
> Now we were getting what we thought was a invoice from this company and paying them, although directed to a "subscription service". We now find that one of our payments was, partially, forwarded to the magazine. I have contacted this company directly but, now, do not expect a response.
> 
> If you have knowledge of this issue or information of how to settle this claim PLEASE let me know.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help.


Interesting world we live in these days. I hope you get this remedied to your satisfaction.


----------



## crashn

jerrells said:


> *Magazine Subcriptions*
> 
> I take both of the major Scroll saw magazines and have for many years. We recently noticed what we thought was an overpayment issue on our part so we contacted the magazine. We were informed the our subscription was not done DIRECTLY through them but through an unauthorized third part company that the have no connection with. In face they post, on their website a disclaimer, that unless you are mailing to a certain address that you are not dealing directly with them.
> 
> Now we were getting what we thought was a invoice from this company and paying them, although directed to a "subscription service". We now find that one of our payments was, partially, forwarded to the magazine. I have contacted this company directly but, now, do not expect a response.
> 
> If you have knowledge of this issue or information of how to settle this claim PLEASE let me know.
> 
> Thanks for any and all help.


sounds to me, cancel with the provider (let it run out) and subscribe directly with the magazine.


----------



## jerrells

*Calculating Material Cost*

I am sure that this issue has been beaten to death but I wish for one more try.

When calculating material cost do you calculate the actual material required for the project or the amount of material you will need to purchase?

Case in point. I build doll furniture but that really does not matter. I calculated the *actual material *needed and came out to $11.00. I calculated the *material required *to purchase and would need to purchase $30.00 to have enough. Now I always know I can and will use the rest on some project but I am wondering how each of you approach this issue.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## kepy

jerrells said:


> *Calculating Material Cost*
> 
> I am sure that this issue has been beaten to death but I wish for one more try.
> 
> When calculating material cost do you calculate the actual material required for the project or the amount of material you will need to purchase?
> 
> Case in point. I build doll furniture but that really does not matter. I calculated the *actual material *needed and came out to $11.00. I calculated the *material required *to purchase and would need to purchase $30.00 to have enough. Now I always know I can and will use the rest on some project but I am wondering how each of you approach this issue.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.


I have always calculated the actual material required for the project. I have never purchased just enough material for one project so always have some on hand. For example, I am working on a project that involves small cutouts of 1/8" Baltic Birch. I always buy it in 5×5 sheets and am now working on the second order from one sheet and may have enough for a third order. Don't think it would be fair to charge for the whole sheet 3 times.


----------



## SteveMI

jerrells said:


> *Calculating Material Cost*
> 
> I am sure that this issue has been beaten to death but I wish for one more try.
> 
> When calculating material cost do you calculate the actual material required for the project or the amount of material you will need to purchase?
> 
> Case in point. I build doll furniture but that really does not matter. I calculated the *actual material *needed and came out to $11.00. I calculated the *material required *to purchase and would need to purchase $30.00 to have enough. Now I always know I can and will use the rest on some project but I am wondering how each of you approach this issue.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.


I agree with Kepy, but you also need to add a percentage to cover loss in material. If solid wood there can be knots, stains or splits. With plywood there can be voids or objectionable grain matching. You are not going to always get 100% usage. With solid wood it is usual to buy 10% to 15% above the exact amount needed to allow for that.

Steve.


----------



## NormG

jerrells said:


> *Calculating Material Cost*
> 
> I am sure that this issue has been beaten to death but I wish for one more try.
> 
> When calculating material cost do you calculate the actual material required for the project or the amount of material you will need to purchase?
> 
> Case in point. I build doll furniture but that really does not matter. I calculated the *actual material *needed and came out to $11.00. I calculated the *material required *to purchase and would need to purchase $30.00 to have enough. Now I always know I can and will use the rest on some project but I am wondering how each of you approach this issue.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.


I agree


----------



## jerrells

*American Girl Furniture patterns*

Hello woodworkers

I have a question. I have turned a lot of my attention to creating furniture for 18 inch dolls, like American Girl. I have the book by Dennis Simmons, "Making Furniture and Dollhouses … " and it seems to be the only printed resource for patterns. I have every copy of ScrollSaw Woodworking mag that contains a pattern for this. I have searched the internet and "YES" I have seen all of the suggestions about using ratios to change patterns to fit this size dolls.

There must be some other sources of patterns. Do any of you know and would share those with us/me.

Thanks for reading and make sawdust.


----------



## Notw

jerrells said:


> *American Girl Furniture patterns*
> 
> Hello woodworkers
> 
> I have a question. I have turned a lot of my attention to creating furniture for 18 inch dolls, like American Girl. I have the book by Dennis Simmons, "Making Furniture and Dollhouses … " and it seems to be the only printed resource for patterns. I have every copy of ScrollSaw Woodworking mag that contains a pattern for this. I have searched the internet and "YES" I have seen all of the suggestions about using ratios to change patterns to fit this size dolls.
> 
> There must be some other sources of patterns. Do any of you know and would share those with us/me.
> 
> Thanks for reading and make sawdust.


I'm a little confused, are you looking for scroll saw patterns for dollhouses and such or are you looking for furniture to make for the 18" american girl dolls? I made a bunk bed a while back for my daughter and got the plans from ana-white.com and there were lots of plans on there for AG doll furniture but they are not scroll saw projects.


----------



## jerrells

*Wood Thickness Rant*

In my woodworking, either scroll saw or just regular, I strive to be as accurate as possible, perhaps obsessive. One of the things that is driving me nuts lately is the inconsistence of wood thickness. I purchase wood from either the big box hardware store or the two woodworking store in town. What I find, in general, is that if you select two pieces of wood that are marked as the same thickness, they are not. Sometime even 1/16 of an inch difference.

Now if I had even a bench planer this would solve the issue. However the wood I purchased is planed before it reaches the store. Why is there not some consistence and control in place.

This is not the same as the 2 by 4 issue. All or 99% of us know that a 2 by 4 has never been 2 by 4. However when I purchase a piece of walnut or maple that states it is one-half inch thick - then why is it not one-half inch. Or why is there not better control.

For now I have solved this issue in my limited woodworking business. As long as the local cabinet shop will supply me with hardwood leftovers I can make thickness I want. Yesterday I was making one-half inch square pieces to within plus or minus .010. That is good enough for me.

Now when I am able to scrape together the money for a bench top planer I will control this issue even tighter.

Again, call me obsessive if you wish, you will not be the first.


----------



## WoodNSawdust

jerrells said:


> *Wood Thickness Rant*
> 
> In my woodworking, either scroll saw or just regular, I strive to be as accurate as possible, perhaps obsessive. One of the things that is driving me nuts lately is the inconsistence of wood thickness. I purchase wood from either the big box hardware store or the two woodworking store in town. What I find, in general, is that if you select two pieces of wood that are marked as the same thickness, they are not. Sometime even 1/16 of an inch difference.
> 
> Now if I had even a bench planer this would solve the issue. However the wood I purchased is planed before it reaches the store. Why is there not some consistence and control in place.
> 
> This is not the same as the 2 by 4 issue. All or 99% of us know that a 2 by 4 has never been 2 by 4. However when I purchase a piece of walnut or maple that states it is one-half inch thick - then why is it not one-half inch. Or why is there not better control.
> 
> For now I have solved this issue in my limited woodworking business. As long as the local cabinet shop will supply me with hardwood leftovers I can make thickness I want. Yesterday I was making one-half inch square pieces to within plus or minus .010. That is good enough for me.
> 
> Now when I am able to scrape together the money for a bench top planer I will control this issue even tighter.
> 
> Again, call me obsessive if you wish, you will not be the first.


Yup I had the same problem. I invested in a bandsaw (Grizzly) for resawing and a thickness sander (Proformax) for thicknessing materials.


----------



## MrFid

jerrells said:


> *Wood Thickness Rant*
> 
> In my woodworking, either scroll saw or just regular, I strive to be as accurate as possible, perhaps obsessive. One of the things that is driving me nuts lately is the inconsistence of wood thickness. I purchase wood from either the big box hardware store or the two woodworking store in town. What I find, in general, is that if you select two pieces of wood that are marked as the same thickness, they are not. Sometime even 1/16 of an inch difference.
> 
> Now if I had even a bench planer this would solve the issue. However the wood I purchased is planed before it reaches the store. Why is there not some consistence and control in place.
> 
> This is not the same as the 2 by 4 issue. All or 99% of us know that a 2 by 4 has never been 2 by 4. However when I purchase a piece of walnut or maple that states it is one-half inch thick - then why is it not one-half inch. Or why is there not better control.
> 
> For now I have solved this issue in my limited woodworking business. As long as the local cabinet shop will supply me with hardwood leftovers I can make thickness I want. Yesterday I was making one-half inch square pieces to within plus or minus .010. That is good enough for me.
> 
> Now when I am able to scrape together the money for a bench top planer I will control this issue even tighter.
> 
> Again, call me obsessive if you wish, you will not be the first.


I understand the frustration there. I found a great deal on a DW735 on craigslist ($225!) and have been glad that I did. I think the reason it happens is not always quality control at the mill, but rather that they are cut to size, but given humidity changes and shrinking and swelling factors they may change. 1/16th differences for thickness feels like a lot to me though, probably more than wood movement would do by itself. Get a planer and convince yourself (or your wife, as the case may be) that you'll save money in the end by being able to buy rough lumber rather than surfaced.


----------



## kepy

jerrells said:


> *Wood Thickness Rant*
> 
> In my woodworking, either scroll saw or just regular, I strive to be as accurate as possible, perhaps obsessive. One of the things that is driving me nuts lately is the inconsistence of wood thickness. I purchase wood from either the big box hardware store or the two woodworking store in town. What I find, in general, is that if you select two pieces of wood that are marked as the same thickness, they are not. Sometime even 1/16 of an inch difference.
> 
> Now if I had even a bench planer this would solve the issue. However the wood I purchased is planed before it reaches the store. Why is there not some consistence and control in place.
> 
> This is not the same as the 2 by 4 issue. All or 99% of us know that a 2 by 4 has never been 2 by 4. However when I purchase a piece of walnut or maple that states it is one-half inch thick - then why is it not one-half inch. Or why is there not better control.
> 
> For now I have solved this issue in my limited woodworking business. As long as the local cabinet shop will supply me with hardwood leftovers I can make thickness I want. Yesterday I was making one-half inch square pieces to within plus or minus .010. That is good enough for me.
> 
> Now when I am able to scrape together the money for a bench top planer I will control this issue even tighter.
> 
> Again, call me obsessive if you wish, you will not be the first.


I would be lost without my planer. I often change the thickness depending on what I am cutting. I've become very fond of 5/8" stock for scrolling.


----------



## shipwright

jerrells said:


> *Wood Thickness Rant*
> 
> In my woodworking, either scroll saw or just regular, I strive to be as accurate as possible, perhaps obsessive. One of the things that is driving me nuts lately is the inconsistence of wood thickness. I purchase wood from either the big box hardware store or the two woodworking store in town. What I find, in general, is that if you select two pieces of wood that are marked as the same thickness, they are not. Sometime even 1/16 of an inch difference.
> 
> Now if I had even a bench planer this would solve the issue. However the wood I purchased is planed before it reaches the store. Why is there not some consistence and control in place.
> 
> This is not the same as the 2 by 4 issue. All or 99% of us know that a 2 by 4 has never been 2 by 4. However when I purchase a piece of walnut or maple that states it is one-half inch thick - then why is it not one-half inch. Or why is there not better control.
> 
> For now I have solved this issue in my limited woodworking business. As long as the local cabinet shop will supply me with hardwood leftovers I can make thickness I want. Yesterday I was making one-half inch square pieces to within plus or minus .010. That is good enough for me.
> 
> Now when I am able to scrape together the money for a bench top planer I will control this issue even tighter.
> 
> Again, call me obsessive if you wish, you will not be the first.


I buy my hardwood from a supplier who sells primarily rough material. They do sell planed stock but they make an effort to keep it as thick as possible while removing the saw marks. It would then be sold as "one inch, planed" or similar. (never as 4/4, 5/4 etc. .. must be a Canadian thing.) 
If a "boutique" hardwood seller buys this stock, they may mark it as some nominal thickness close to the actual measure but not exact. I think the assumption is that they are selling to woodworkers who want as much "clean" wood as possible and who have the ability to make it smaller if that's what they need. It's a lot harder to make it that 1/16" bigger.
This is not a criticism of your point, just an attempt to pose a possible explanation.


----------



## jerrells

*Should I quit or not*

OK, I am at the frustration times 10 level. It seems like for the past six months of so *NO ONE *wants to purchase anything from me. When I started, about five years ago, it seemed that I was getting an order or two per week. Now it seems that I have to wait for the fall craft shows and hope I find a few good ones.

I have looked and the list of items I make and gone over it LOTS of times. I keep changing too much depending on how the wind is blowing. I have really settled on three of four type of items as what I like to do the most.

I have looked all over the local area, Dallas TX in general, and there are not the "craft stores" like there once was. You know, stores where you could rent a shelf at a reasonable price. I have a FaceBook page but that does not seem to do any good, and more.

I have looked at ETSY many times but I just have not pulled the trigger. It seems that it is the only viable area to promote your crafts at a reasonable price.

I watch many blogs, FaceBook pages and other sources and I know many friends are selling all the time. It seems to me that the only time people look to me is that they want a donation to a charity, which I do not mind in reason, or that just like something and want one for *FREE*.

At the present time this hobby is getting to where it cost too much and takes too much time to continue. If I were a real store front business I would be closed *TODAY*.

Now I do not mean to lay out the poor mes. Perhaps I am look for help, asking for assistance or just waving the *RED FLAG*.

If you care to respond I will read every word and use all information given. Anyway thanks for your time.


----------



## chrisstef

jerrells said:


> *Should I quit or not*
> 
> OK, I am at the frustration times 10 level. It seems like for the past six months of so *NO ONE *wants to purchase anything from me. When I started, about five years ago, it seemed that I was getting an order or two per week. Now it seems that I have to wait for the fall craft shows and hope I find a few good ones.
> 
> I have looked and the list of items I make and gone over it LOTS of times. I keep changing too much depending on how the wind is blowing. I have really settled on three of four type of items as what I like to do the most.
> 
> I have looked all over the local area, Dallas TX in general, and there are not the "craft stores" like there once was. You know, stores where you could rent a shelf at a reasonable price. I have a FaceBook page but that does not seem to do any good, and more.
> 
> I have looked at ETSY many times but I just have not pulled the trigger. It seems that it is the only viable area to promote your crafts at a reasonable price.
> 
> I watch many blogs, FaceBook pages and other sources and I know many friends are selling all the time. It seems to me that the only time people look to me is that they want a donation to a charity, which I do not mind in reason, or that just like something and want one for *FREE*.
> 
> At the present time this hobby is getting to where it cost too much and takes too much time to continue. If I were a real store front business I would be closed *TODAY*.
> 
> Now I do not mean to lay out the poor mes. Perhaps I am look for help, asking for assistance or just waving the *RED FLAG*.
> 
> If you care to respond I will read every word and use all information given. Anyway thanks for your time.


At the present time this hobby is getting to where it cost too much and takes too much time to continue. If I were a real store front business I would be closed TODAY.

IMO it isn't a hobby if it costs too much or takes too much time. That's what hobbies are for, occupying your idle time and spending your fun money. The other thing that stuck out to me was that you're making things that you like to make in hopes of them selling. To quote Joe Dirt "Its not what you want, its what the consumer wants". Snakes and sparklers aint gonna cut it at a fireworks stand Kickin Wing. You need the whoosker do's, the whoosker donts, the whistling bungholes with and without the scooter stick.

I feel like its time to take a step back and think with a business mind for a minute. What has sold, and sold quickly, in the past? Think to yourself why did they sell? Was it cheap? Was it top notch work? Was it something that captured a niche in the market?

If you want to continue your scrolling and making money doing it you've got to start looking at it like a business instead of a hobby. That's my spare change on it brother. With that said, I do hope that things change around for you and you can get back to both enjoying what you do and making money.


----------



## awsimons

jerrells said:


> *Should I quit or not*
> 
> OK, I am at the frustration times 10 level. It seems like for the past six months of so *NO ONE *wants to purchase anything from me. When I started, about five years ago, it seemed that I was getting an order or two per week. Now it seems that I have to wait for the fall craft shows and hope I find a few good ones.
> 
> I have looked and the list of items I make and gone over it LOTS of times. I keep changing too much depending on how the wind is blowing. I have really settled on three of four type of items as what I like to do the most.
> 
> I have looked all over the local area, Dallas TX in general, and there are not the "craft stores" like there once was. You know, stores where you could rent a shelf at a reasonable price. I have a FaceBook page but that does not seem to do any good, and more.
> 
> I have looked at ETSY many times but I just have not pulled the trigger. It seems that it is the only viable area to promote your crafts at a reasonable price.
> 
> I watch many blogs, FaceBook pages and other sources and I know many friends are selling all the time. It seems to me that the only time people look to me is that they want a donation to a charity, which I do not mind in reason, or that just like something and want one for *FREE*.
> 
> At the present time this hobby is getting to where it cost too much and takes too much time to continue. If I were a real store front business I would be closed *TODAY*.
> 
> Now I do not mean to lay out the poor mes. Perhaps I am look for help, asking for assistance or just waving the *RED FLAG*.
> 
> If you care to respond I will read every word and use all information given. Anyway thanks for your time.


Jerrell,
I know you've struggled with this for a long time. Like chrisstef said, you've got to decide whether this is a hobby or a business. Unfortunately, the economics of scrollsawing, in my opinion, don't make for a good business. Compared to other consumer products for sale, few people will buy hand scroll sawed items for prices that reflect a fair cost per hour of labor. If you enjoy scroll sawing, do it because you love it and don't look at the money. Make gifts for family, friends, and yourself. If you are looking to make good money, I would find another area of woodworking to focus on.

Alan


----------



## americancanuck

jerrells said:


> *Should I quit or not*
> 
> OK, I am at the frustration times 10 level. It seems like for the past six months of so *NO ONE *wants to purchase anything from me. When I started, about five years ago, it seemed that I was getting an order or two per week. Now it seems that I have to wait for the fall craft shows and hope I find a few good ones.
> 
> I have looked and the list of items I make and gone over it LOTS of times. I keep changing too much depending on how the wind is blowing. I have really settled on three of four type of items as what I like to do the most.
> 
> I have looked all over the local area, Dallas TX in general, and there are not the "craft stores" like there once was. You know, stores where you could rent a shelf at a reasonable price. I have a FaceBook page but that does not seem to do any good, and more.
> 
> I have looked at ETSY many times but I just have not pulled the trigger. It seems that it is the only viable area to promote your crafts at a reasonable price.
> 
> I watch many blogs, FaceBook pages and other sources and I know many friends are selling all the time. It seems to me that the only time people look to me is that they want a donation to a charity, which I do not mind in reason, or that just like something and want one for *FREE*.
> 
> At the present time this hobby is getting to where it cost too much and takes too much time to continue. If I were a real store front business I would be closed *TODAY*.
> 
> Now I do not mean to lay out the poor mes. Perhaps I am look for help, asking for assistance or just waving the *RED FLAG*.
> 
> If you care to respond I will read every word and use all information given. Anyway thanks for your time.


I have to agree with both of the previous answers to your original post. Of course it would be very nice to think that you could, at the least, recover your cost from your work, but I think the question you should ask is "is this work". I make every gift that I give to all of my siblings, children, grand children, and great grand children. These gifts cost me much more than I would spend if I were to go to Wal-Mart and buy a plastic gift that is made in China but they come from my heart and not my wallet. It is hard to place a value on the face of a child, or adult for that matter, when they see a hand crafted item.
The decision about wether you want to continue doing something you really enjoy should not be based on wether you can earn a living at it. Enough said, good luck to you.


----------



## Blondewood

jerrells said:


> *Should I quit or not*
> 
> OK, I am at the frustration times 10 level. It seems like for the past six months of so *NO ONE *wants to purchase anything from me. When I started, about five years ago, it seemed that I was getting an order or two per week. Now it seems that I have to wait for the fall craft shows and hope I find a few good ones.
> 
> I have looked and the list of items I make and gone over it LOTS of times. I keep changing too much depending on how the wind is blowing. I have really settled on three of four type of items as what I like to do the most.
> 
> I have looked all over the local area, Dallas TX in general, and there are not the "craft stores" like there once was. You know, stores where you could rent a shelf at a reasonable price. I have a FaceBook page but that does not seem to do any good, and more.
> 
> I have looked at ETSY many times but I just have not pulled the trigger. It seems that it is the only viable area to promote your crafts at a reasonable price.
> 
> I watch many blogs, FaceBook pages and other sources and I know many friends are selling all the time. It seems to me that the only time people look to me is that they want a donation to a charity, which I do not mind in reason, or that just like something and want one for *FREE*.
> 
> At the present time this hobby is getting to where it cost too much and takes too much time to continue. If I were a real store front business I would be closed *TODAY*.
> 
> Now I do not mean to lay out the poor mes. Perhaps I am look for help, asking for assistance or just waving the *RED FLAG*.
> 
> If you care to respond I will read every word and use all information given. Anyway thanks for your time.


I will watch this post with interest. I love to scroll and turn, but don't need that many more friend/family gifts. I am making things for donating to Relay for Life and the Local cat rescue. I was upset to learn that there are still a couple of things I donated that haven't sold from almost a year ago. For me this is a hobby and I don't want to earn money for me, but for charity. If I do it as a business then it's work and not so much fun. I have made a few things for money but I always tell them I won't rush so I can enjoy it. Anyway, I hope to figure out what will sell locally to raise money.

My tip if you want to do it as a business is to watch Etsy closely and see what people sell alot of. In fact I think I'll do that too. Let us know what you learn.


----------



## KarenMW

jerrells said:


> *Should I quit or not*
> 
> OK, I am at the frustration times 10 level. It seems like for the past six months of so *NO ONE *wants to purchase anything from me. When I started, about five years ago, it seemed that I was getting an order or two per week. Now it seems that I have to wait for the fall craft shows and hope I find a few good ones.
> 
> I have looked and the list of items I make and gone over it LOTS of times. I keep changing too much depending on how the wind is blowing. I have really settled on three of four type of items as what I like to do the most.
> 
> I have looked all over the local area, Dallas TX in general, and there are not the "craft stores" like there once was. You know, stores where you could rent a shelf at a reasonable price. I have a FaceBook page but that does not seem to do any good, and more.
> 
> I have looked at ETSY many times but I just have not pulled the trigger. It seems that it is the only viable area to promote your crafts at a reasonable price.
> 
> I watch many blogs, FaceBook pages and other sources and I know many friends are selling all the time. It seems to me that the only time people look to me is that they want a donation to a charity, which I do not mind in reason, or that just like something and want one for *FREE*.
> 
> At the present time this hobby is getting to where it cost too much and takes too much time to continue. If I were a real store front business I would be closed *TODAY*.
> 
> Now I do not mean to lay out the poor mes. Perhaps I am look for help, asking for assistance or just waving the *RED FLAG*.
> 
> If you care to respond I will read every word and use all information given. Anyway thanks for your time.


I knew scrollsawing and wood working were going to be a hobby when I started. I also made a facebook page and compared prices on etsy before I priced mine. I also looked into etsy but the time of emailing, packaging and other things are making me think twice about opening a store. I've already donated way more than I have sold (6 items St Baldricks event, 12 items to Friendship House fundraiser for specials needs and 5 to spay and neuter fundraiser) maybe expand beyond puzzles that's what I'm doing and I'm getting inquires to make other things. Some I choose to do and others I decline


----------



## kepy

jerrells said:


> *Should I quit or not*
> 
> OK, I am at the frustration times 10 level. It seems like for the past six months of so *NO ONE *wants to purchase anything from me. When I started, about five years ago, it seemed that I was getting an order or two per week. Now it seems that I have to wait for the fall craft shows and hope I find a few good ones.
> 
> I have looked and the list of items I make and gone over it LOTS of times. I keep changing too much depending on how the wind is blowing. I have really settled on three of four type of items as what I like to do the most.
> 
> I have looked all over the local area, Dallas TX in general, and there are not the "craft stores" like there once was. You know, stores where you could rent a shelf at a reasonable price. I have a FaceBook page but that does not seem to do any good, and more.
> 
> I have looked at ETSY many times but I just have not pulled the trigger. It seems that it is the only viable area to promote your crafts at a reasonable price.
> 
> I watch many blogs, FaceBook pages and other sources and I know many friends are selling all the time. It seems to me that the only time people look to me is that they want a donation to a charity, which I do not mind in reason, or that just like something and want one for *FREE*.
> 
> At the present time this hobby is getting to where it cost too much and takes too much time to continue. If I were a real store front business I would be closed *TODAY*.
> 
> Now I do not mean to lay out the poor mes. Perhaps I am look for help, asking for assistance or just waving the *RED FLAG*.
> 
> If you care to respond I will read every word and use all information given. Anyway thanks for your time.


I know the crafting business has changed over the last few years. I am retired and scroll for what I want and to make a few gifts and occasionally have someone request an item. For quite a few years, I stayed busy cutting items for tole painters. I think sales depend a lot on location. I'm not too far from Branson, MO and I know some scrollers there that stay busy.
Here's hoping everything works out for you.


----------



## Kentuk55

jerrells said:


> *Should I quit or not*
> 
> OK, I am at the frustration times 10 level. It seems like for the past six months of so *NO ONE *wants to purchase anything from me. When I started, about five years ago, it seemed that I was getting an order or two per week. Now it seems that I have to wait for the fall craft shows and hope I find a few good ones.
> 
> I have looked and the list of items I make and gone over it LOTS of times. I keep changing too much depending on how the wind is blowing. I have really settled on three of four type of items as what I like to do the most.
> 
> I have looked all over the local area, Dallas TX in general, and there are not the "craft stores" like there once was. You know, stores where you could rent a shelf at a reasonable price. I have a FaceBook page but that does not seem to do any good, and more.
> 
> I have looked at ETSY many times but I just have not pulled the trigger. It seems that it is the only viable area to promote your crafts at a reasonable price.
> 
> I watch many blogs, FaceBook pages and other sources and I know many friends are selling all the time. It seems to me that the only time people look to me is that they want a donation to a charity, which I do not mind in reason, or that just like something and want one for *FREE*.
> 
> At the present time this hobby is getting to where it cost too much and takes too much time to continue. If I were a real store front business I would be closed *TODAY*.
> 
> Now I do not mean to lay out the poor mes. Perhaps I am look for help, asking for assistance or just waving the *RED FLAG*.
> 
> If you care to respond I will read every word and use all information given. Anyway thanks for your time.


First, don't take what I have to say offensive. I personally luv woodworking because I luv to do it. I don't "have-to" do it. I don't know if this is your bread n butter, but, if so, it is like everything else on the shelves. One day you're up, and one day you're down. Sorry to hear about your run of slow sales. I think if anyone sells anything that they make, it's always going to be up n down. Hang in there. Have fun at what you are doing. If it isn't fun anymore, then, take a different measure.


----------



## Edwardnorton

jerrells said:


> *Should I quit or not*
> 
> OK, I am at the frustration times 10 level. It seems like for the past six months of so *NO ONE *wants to purchase anything from me. When I started, about five years ago, it seemed that I was getting an order or two per week. Now it seems that I have to wait for the fall craft shows and hope I find a few good ones.
> 
> I have looked and the list of items I make and gone over it LOTS of times. I keep changing too much depending on how the wind is blowing. I have really settled on three of four type of items as what I like to do the most.
> 
> I have looked all over the local area, Dallas TX in general, and there are not the "craft stores" like there once was. You know, stores where you could rent a shelf at a reasonable price. I have a FaceBook page but that does not seem to do any good, and more.
> 
> I have looked at ETSY many times but I just have not pulled the trigger. It seems that it is the only viable area to promote your crafts at a reasonable price.
> 
> I watch many blogs, FaceBook pages and other sources and I know many friends are selling all the time. It seems to me that the only time people look to me is that they want a donation to a charity, which I do not mind in reason, or that just like something and want one for *FREE*.
> 
> At the present time this hobby is getting to where it cost too much and takes too much time to continue. If I were a real store front business I would be closed *TODAY*.
> 
> Now I do not mean to lay out the poor mes. Perhaps I am look for help, asking for assistance or just waving the *RED FLAG*.
> 
> If you care to respond I will read every word and use all information given. Anyway thanks for your time.


Well in my opinion it is getting where with the internet more and more people are finding the patterns or something similar to what they want and there making it themselves. It seem also that craft wood working has been revived the past few years which adds another killer to sales. It is just to cheap and easy to do it yourself than to buy. With the added costs of shipping and handling (much of which is well pumped up) it is just not worth buying most craft items.

I remember stopping the use of eBay because of how much people pumped up the S&H costs. I never realized it until I bought a postal scale and compared the weight/shipping costs to the sellers zip code. I understand profit after owning & operating 3 companies of ours for the past 45 years but raping people as most are doing just drove me to crafting myself.

For instance I make a cat birdhouse that is very popular. I found the pattern on Etsy & purchased it for $10, I also found others selling these birdhouses on the very same sight for $75 to $100 dollars when all it costs to make it yourself is $15 to $20 depending on current wood/paint prices. Those selling the birdhouses at $75 to $100 wasn't even including S&H!

So really as someone already mentioned here, keep it as a hobby more or less and or if your doing ok at shows then continue that perhaps but your not going to become rich doing general hobby crafts or even make enough to count on as monthly financial support….

Best Wishes To You! :~D


----------

